# Radon: 2014er Modelle werden vorgezogen (Aug 2013)



## der-det (5. Mai 2013)

> *Das  Warten lohnt sich. Die neuen 2014er Modelle werden vorgezogen und sind  schon ab August lieferbar, da wir in den meisten Bereichen bereits  ausverkauft sind. Details und Preise geben wir nächste Woche bekannt.
> - neue Modelle
> - neue Setups und Geometrien
> - alle Slides innenverlegte Züge
> ...


----------



## Markdierk (5. Mai 2013)

"viele RockShox Modelle" thumbs up


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostemer (5. Mai 2013)

innenverlegte Züge und Stealth


----------



## Qabbo (5. Mai 2013)

Quelle?


----------



## compact444 (5. Mai 2013)

radon post bei facebook


----------



## Keks_nascher (5. Mai 2013)

Stealth ist gut. Innenverlegte Züge, naja


----------



## peatek (5. Mai 2013)

d.h. es gibt dann wieder Trekkingräder mit Starrgabeln + Kettenschaltung?


----------



## Bunnyking (6. Mai 2013)

guten morgen aus der krankenstation..... bei facebook postet radon das Vorbestellungen entgegen genommen werden. gibt es da Erfahrungen?
Gruß


----------



## Didgi (6. Mai 2013)

Naja mal ganz generell, was soll man denn jetzt schon vorbestellen? Ich bestell doch nix wovon es noch keinerlei Details oder Preise gibt


----------



## Kostemer (6. Mai 2013)

Da fehlt aber auch die Hälfte. Grund für die Aussage ist derer das die Modelle die Woche vorgestellt werden


----------



## Fleischfresser (6. Mai 2013)

> ...
> - Bad Boy Modelle in schwarz
> ...



Das freut mich. Mit den bunten Dingern kann ich nichts anfangen.

LG Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heisenberg19 (6. Mai 2013)

Ich wäre da vorsichtig, Radon hat sämtliche kritischen Post einfach aus der Meldung gelöscht. Auf die Aussage ob es sich um einen Marketingfehler handle wenn die 2013er Swoops schon im März ausverkauft wären bekam ein Facebook User von Radon in dem Post zu hören "dein Fehler, zu langsam" "unsere Bikes sind schlicht zu gut"....die kritischen Reaktionen auf den Kommentar, wie "hört sich nach verständnisvollem Kundenservice an" wurden anschließend einfach von Radon gelöscht...

Ich Kauf bei denen sicher gar nichts mehr!


----------



## ironkrutt (6. Mai 2013)

Ich finde dieses ganze vorbestellen und Räder vom Versender auch etwas heickel.

Man sucht sich das passende raus wo die Ausstattung und Optik stimmt aber was dann wenn das Rad von der Geometrie nicht passt?
Man muss doch ein Bike Probefahren und kann es nicht Blind kaufen oder wie seht ihr das hier? Wenn man schon soviel Geld ausgibt sollte man auch das richtige kaufen.
Oder gibt es da auch ein Rückgaberecht?


----------



## Heisenberg19 (6. Mai 2013)

...vielleicht bekommst ja dann auch "dein Fehler" zu hören


----------



## Heisenberg19 (6. Mai 2013)

...und btw...sie können hier drin gern löschen und sperren so viel sie wollen, dann mach ich zu dem Thema einen Post im "nicht Hersteller-Bereich" genau zur Zensur bei Radon auf...dann wird das gleich eine andere Hausnummer


----------



## Qabbo (6. Mai 2013)

Hier wurde schon ein ganzer Thread wegen dem Fratzenbuch-Likecheck gelöscht wenn ich mich recht erinnere!!!


----------



## filiale (6. Mai 2013)

Leute, fangt Euch mal wieder. Es ist bekannt das Radon zensiert. So wie es JEDER online Anbieter tut, egal ob Amazon, Canyon oder Garmin. Das ist völlig normal...wir sind doch eigentlich alt genug um zu wissen dass es immer nur um Gewinnmaximierung geht, mit allem was dazu gehört. Facebook ist DIE Verkaufsplattform für Radon. Da steht oftmals mehr als auf der Radon Homepage. Klaro dass die keine neg. Kritik wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleischfresser (6. Mai 2013)

Wer ist dieser Facebook?


----------



## Heisenberg19 (6. Mai 2013)

Es geht nicht um negative Kritik, sondern um den professionellen Umgang mit potentiellen Kunden...und der ist leider mehr als fraglich...


----------



## QE2 (6. Mai 2013)

Heisenberg19 schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um negative Kritik, sondern um den professionellen Umgang mit potentiellen Kunden...und der ist leider mehr als fraglich...



Bist du denn potentieller Kunde oder nur Rumstänkerer?
Nach deinen Posts würdest du doch kein Radon kaufen, also warum die Mühe hier?


----------



## Heisenberg19 (6. Mai 2013)

....ich war der FB User der das Swoop haben wollte...also einfach mal die Füße still halten wer keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Qabbo (6. Mai 2013)

Heisenberg19 schrieb:


> ....ich war der FB User der das Swoop haben wollte...also einfach mal die Füße still halten wer keine Ahnung hat...


Einfach ein paar "Liker" organisieren und "Likes" gegen seriöse Antworten zum Tausch anbieten 
Falls du noch nicht gesperrt bist


----------



## Pizzaplanet (6. Mai 2013)

Fleischfresser schrieb:


> Wer ist dieser Facebook?



Deine Mudda schlägt anderen Kindern mim Buch ins Gesicht und schreit "Facebook"


----------



## Trialbiker82 (6. Mai 2013)

Ach das war letztes Jahr so geil hier als Radon sämtliche Threads einfach umschrieb und löschte so das die User dann die Bösen waren Diese aufgeblasene Art kommt mir auch sehr bekannt vor. Scheint ne coole Truppe da in Bonn zu sein


----------



## Didgi (7. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Leute, fangt Euch mal wieder. Es ist bekannt das Radon zensiert. So wie es JEDER online Anbieter tut, egal ob Amazon, Canyon oder Garmin. Das ist völlig normal...wir sind doch eigentlich alt genug um zu wissen dass es immer nur um Gewinnmaximierung geht, mit allem was dazu gehört. Facebook ist DIE Verkaufsplattform für Radon. Da steht oftmals mehr als auf der Radon Homepage. Klaro dass die keine neg. Kritik wollen.



So seh ich das auch. Kümmert mich eigl recht wenig ob die irgendwas zensieren oder so. Ich will ein bike von deen, Radon hat ein super geiles P/L Verhältnis, deswegen find ich Radon top! 
An alle die hier nur gegen Radon rumstänkern: Was habt ihr hier im Radon Bereich verloren? Geht doch einfach wenns euch nicht passt^^ Versteh nicht wie man sich da so hoch schaukeln kann, wir wollen doch alle nur biken, also kommt mal wieder runter


----------



## Pintie (7. Mai 2013)

ich hab ein radon gehabt. und viel spaß mit dem nicht vorhanden Kundenservice. 
Ersatzteile? Fehlanzeige... "Da hast pecht gehabt. die haben wir nicht. "....


----------



## morituri (7. Mai 2013)

Warum steht eigentlich auf der normalen HP von denen noch nichts?
Wäre es nicht sinnvoll, es da auch anzugekündigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Mai 2013)

Also das vom Swoop noch mehrere Varianten (DH und so) kommen sollten, war aber schon im Oktober/November bekannt. Beim Testival hatte der Bodo das schon gesagt. 
Das die jetzt direkt auch die anderen Bikes überarbeiten kann man nicht ändern. Ist wie bei allem anderen auchDingen auch, es kommt immer was neues...Dadurch sind die 2013er Modelle doch jetzt nicht schlecht...


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2013)

Auf der normalen Radon Homepage steht nichts, weil das Marketing von Radon schlecht ist. Radon glaubt einfach, dass Facebook das Mittel zum Verkauf ist.

Wenn sich Christopher Stahl als CEO mal etwas mehr mit seinem Laden anstelle mit Autorennen beschäftigen würde, würde so manches flüssiger laufen


----------



## Markdierk (7. Mai 2013)

@QE. Ich z.B. bin potentieller Kunde und finde es hochgradig unprofessionell, wie man auf Facebook mit den Kunden umgeht. Wenn ein Unternehmen sich auf FB präsentiert, hat man auch Sorge dafür zu tragen, dass die Mitarbeiter dort gewissenhaft und professionell ihre Arbeit verrichten. Dies scheint zur Zeit nicht der Fall zu sein, hat man es noch nicht einmal geschafft die Postings auf Englisch zu machen. Wie passt zu einem Unternehmen, welches auch zunehmend internationale Kunden ansprechen will.

Aussagen wie "DEIN FEHLER", wären noch nicht einmal angebracht, wenn der Sachverhalt wirklich deutlich auf einen Fehler des Kunden zurück zu führen wäre.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (7. Mai 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Aussagen wie "DEIN FEHLER", wären noch nicht einmal angebracht, wenn der Sachverhalt wirklich deutlich auf einen Fehler des Kunden zurück zu führen wäre.



Das sehe ich genauso. Auch wenn FB für mich eher nicht so als seriöse Plattform was Business angeht gesehen wird, sollte man sich als Repräsentant eines Unternehmens nach außen hin immer korrekt verhalten. 

Was das Marketing von Radon angeht, so muss das Unternehmen diese Strategie selber wählen. Wir als Kunden können dann entscheiden ob wir die Produkte kaufen oder nicht. 

Ich persönlich kann über Radon und den Reklamationsservice bisher nichts schlechtes sagen.


----------



## QE2 (7. Mai 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> @QE. Ich z.B. bin potentieller Kunde und finde es hochgradig unprofessionell, wie man auf Facebook mit den Kunden umgeht. Wenn ein Unternehmen sich auf FB präsentiert, hat man auch Sorge dafür zu tragen, dass die Mitarbeiter dort gewissenhaft und professionell ihre Arbeit verrichten. Dies scheint zur Zeit nicht der Fall zu sein, hat man es noch nicht einmal geschafft die Postings auf Englisch zu machen. Wie passt zu einem Unternehmen, welches auch zunehmend internationale Kunden ansprechen will.
> 
> Aussagen wie "DEIN FEHLER", wären noch nicht einmal angebracht, wenn der Sachverhalt wirklich deutlich auf einen Fehler des Kunden zurück zu führen wäre.



Du bist doch der grösste Pharisäer, der hier rumläuft:
Zitat Markdierk im Canyon Forum:Ich finde es schade, wenn Leute meinen ihre persönlichen Differenzen mit dem Service bei Facebook posten zu müssen. Für mich ist die Facebookseite für News, Videos und Bilder da. Ich schaue mir auch gerne Bilder von andren Usern an, die dort gepostet werden, durch die Flut an großteils kleinlichen Beschwerden, denen jegliche Berechtigung (aus meiner Sicht) fehlt, ist mir die Lust daran vergangen.

Anscheinend gibt es aber so viele Dinge die öffentlich gemacht werden müssen, also auf gehts.


----------



## QE2 (7. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Auf der normalen Radon Homepage steht nichts, weil das Marketing von Radon schlecht ist. Radon glaubt einfach, dass Facebook das Mittel zum Verkauf ist.
> 
> Wenn sich Christopher Stahl als CEO mal etwas mehr mit seinem Laden anstelle mit Autorennen beschäftigen würde, würde so manches flüssiger laufen



....das genau die Beiträge, warum hier keiner mehr von denen was postet und Beiträge rausschmeisst!!
Schön unsachlich, angreifend, unter der Gürtellinie,


----------



## Heisenberg19 (7. Mai 2013)

Ahja...Kommentare löschen, verbiegen und dem Interessenten die Schuld zuschieben ist aber völlig ok...


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn jemand die Wahrheit nicht verträgt...wenn Radon austeilt durch Regulierung, müssen sie auch bereit sein, Kritik einzustecken...das ist ein gegenseitiges nehmen und geben. 

Ganz offenbar ist es bei Radon in der Marketingabteilung noch nicht angekommen, das *WIR* die Kunden sind, die die Ware kaufen !!! Dadurch sichern *WIR* die Zukunft von Radon und allen Mitarbeitern.* WIR* sind diejenigen, die Teile dazu beitragen, dass der Megastore überhaupt finanziert und gebaut werden konnte.


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2013)

Wenn die 2014 Modelle vorgezogen werden, und entsprechend oft im August 2013 gekauft werden, bleibt dann für 2014 überhaupt noch was zum Verkauf übrig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-det (7. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn die 2014 Modelle vorgezogen werden, und entsprechend oft im August 2013 gekauft werden, bleibt dann für 2014 überhaupt noch was zum Verkauf übrig



klar, die 2015er serie


----------



## QE2 (7. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wenn jemand die Wahrheit nicht verträgt...wenn Radon austeilt durch Regulierung, müssen sie auch bereit sein, Kritik einzustecken...das ist ein gegenseitiges nehmen und geben.
> 
> Ganz offenbar ist es bei Radon in der Marketingabteilung noch nicht angekommen, das *WIR* die Kunden sind, die die Ware kaufen !!! Dadurch sichern *WIR* die Zukunft von Radon und allen Mitarbeitern.* WIR* sind diejenigen, die Teile dazu beitragen, dass der Megastore überhaupt finanziert und gebaut werden konnte.



Da hast du völlig Recht, aber durch die blöde Posterei und Anfeindung erreicht ihr nur, dass hier die Ankündigungen nicht gepostet werden, auf die jeder wartet. Ich habe Interesse an einem neuen Slide und das interessiert mich mehr als das ständige Canyon Markdierk "Radon ist Scheis.e Geposte, aber ich bin der potentielle Kunde"  oder ob der Chef von Radon in die Karibik fährt oder nicht.


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2013)

Übrigens, ich fahre am SA nach Bo und kaufe mit nem Kumpel nen Slide 125.


----------



## QE2 (7. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Übrigens, ich fahre am SA nach Bo und kaufe mit nem Kumpel nen Slide 125.



Kann selber nicht, aber frag mal nach den 2014er Slide 150  nach - Vielleicht erfährst du mehr als wir hier!!!!


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2013)

kann ich machen.


----------



## Markdierk (7. Mai 2013)

Posting per PM vrerschickt, damit es hier um das Eigentliche gehen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cityracer (7. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ganz offenbar ist es bei Radon in der Marketingabteilung noch nicht angekommen, das *WIR* die Kunden sind, die die Ware kaufen !!! Dadurch sichern *WIR* die Zukunft von Radon und allen Mitarbeitern.* WIR* sind diejenigen, die Teile dazu beitragen, dass der Megastore überhaupt finanziert und gebaut werden konnte.



was regt ihr euch so auf? die können es sich leisten. 

und so schlecht kann deren (Radons) Marketing auch nicht sein, wenn bereits im Mäi zahlreiche Modell Out of Stock sind. ich finde sogar, die machen das insgesamt und übergreifend ziemlich gut. 

vollkommen unverständlich ist mir *teilweise*, dass man einerseits ein top P/L haben möchte, aber dann bitte noch inkl. Fullservice, 24h Erreichbarkeit und gehobene Bauchpinselei. das geht halt nicht. 

und FB, na ja, manches ist da an Kommentaren schon ziemlich hohl. wie für mich die ganze Plattform dort.

will ich was wissen, rufe ich an oder schreibe eine Mail. rührt sich der Anbieter nicht, erinnere ich mal freundlich, kommt weiter nichts, schaue ich woanders....es zwingt einen ja offiziell keiner, dort zu kaufen.


achso, noch vergessen, hier gibts übrigens schon was zu lesen über die 2014er:
http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/radon_os_0113


----------



## backstein689 (7. Mai 2013)

Gerade von visualex im swoop 2013 thread geposted worden:

Zum Vorbestellen brauche ich persönlich aber noch die Ausstattungsmerkmale. Da bin ich sehr gespannt, was diese Woche noch so alles kommt.


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2013)

Auf Facebook stehen aber zum Teil andere Infos als zum Beispiel auf der Radon Homepage oder Bike Discount oder hier im Oversized. Da kann man schon mal stutzig werden ob das Marketing wirklich so optimal abgestimmt ist. Immerhin lasse ich einige tausend Euro bei Radon, da möchte ich schon wissen was ich kaufe, oder


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Zum Vorbestellen brauche ich persönlich aber noch die Ausstattungsmerkmale. Da bin ich sehr gespannt, was diese Woche noch so alles kommt.



Vorbestellen kannst Du Dir sparen. Du hast kein Anspruch auf ein Modell bei einer Vorbestellung. Die Vorbestellung brauchen die nur zur Abschätzung der Marktlage um die zu produzierenden Stückzahlen besser abschätzen zu können.

Verbindlich sind nur die online Bestellungen / direkter Vorort Kauf. Das Thema wurde schon mehrfach besprochen und Radon hat dies bestätigt.

Es gab schon Vorbesteller die noch nicht einmal eine email erhalten haben, als ihre Vorbestellung dann irgendwann mal verfügbar war.


----------



## backstein689 (7. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Vorbestellen kannst Du Dir sparen. Du hast kein Anspruch auf ein Modell bei einer Vorbestellung. Die Vorbestellung brauchen die nur zur Abschätzung der Marktlage um die zu produzierenden Stückzahlen besser abschätzen zu können.
> 
> Verbindlich sind nur die online Bestellungen / direkter Vorort Kauf. Das Thema wurde schon mehrfach besprochen und Radon hat dies bestätigt.
> 
> Es gab schon Vorbesteller die noch nicht einmal eine email erhalten haben, als ihre Vorbestellung dann irgendwann mal verfügbar war.



Wie jetzt? Also bin ich als Vorbesteller genauso "dumm" dran wie jeder andere? 
Hast du den Link zum passenden Thread? würde das gerne nachlesen.

Danke!


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2013)

Es gibt keinen einzelnen thread dazu, hier schreibt ja jeder zu allem irgendwo was, d.h. Du mußt Dir das überall raussuchen wo die Leute mal nen dreizeiler dazu geschrieben haben.

Zum Rechtlichen: Vorbestellung bedeutet: Du schickst ne email und sagst "Ich will haben". Was hindert Dich daran nach 4Wochen nicht wieder abzuspringen ? Eine email ist kein rechtlich bindender Kaufvertrag für beide Seiten.


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2013)

guckst du hier, einmal ein user, einmal offiziell...ich such jetzt aber nicht alles für dich raus 


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10124975&highlight=vorbestellen#post10124975

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=596356&highlight=vorbestellen


----------



## backstein689 (7. Mai 2013)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Qabbo (7. Mai 2013)

Likecheck


----------



## Flo-mit-W (7. Mai 2013)

Danke Backstein und Cityracer für die Links!
Das sind die ersten Infos zu den neuen Modellen die hier auf 3 Seiten zu finden sind. 
Und der Rest kann ja einen FAcebook-ist-********-thread aufmachen oder wie ich vor 4 Jahren einfach aussteigen 

Die Frage die mich brennend interessiert ist wie das neue E2 aussehen könnte. Vor allem da das 2013er ja als "Nachzügler" erst diese Woche ausgeliefert wurde. Da hat es mich schon stutzig gemacht, dass es schon was neues geben soll. Aber bis es das gibtwird es wohl doch noch etwas dauern. Kann bis jetzt nur rauslesen, dass es wohl auch innerverlegte Züge und ne Stealth-Sattelstütze haben dürfte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## QE2 (8. Mai 2013)

Qabbo schrieb:


> Likecheck



Aussage?


----------



## Marcello29 (8. Mai 2013)

Leute kann mir wer helfen: In KW24 sollen ja laut Facebook die Slide 8.0 SE kommen mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk anstatt Fox, meint ihr ich soll lieber bis August auf das 2014 Slide warten? Das wird glaube ich auch 1.999,00  aber lohnt sich das warten?


----------



## der-det (8. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Leute kann mir wer helfen: In KW24 sollen ja laut Facebook die Slide 8.0 SE kommen mit Rock Shox Fahrwerk anstatt Fox, meint ihr ich soll lieber bis August auf das 2014 Slide warten? Das wird glaube ich auch 1.999,00  aber lohnt sich das warten?



Nicht warten lohnt sich

Gibt es eigentlich Informationen über ein 2014er BlackSin?


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. Mai 2013)

Ist halt schwer zu sagen, solange es kein endgültiges Datenblatt gibt. 
Die bekannten Änderungen hast du zum Teil ja schon genannt: RS statt Fox Fahrwerk. Das bedeutet auch, dass an der Stelle wohl keine Mehrkosten entstehen die woanders eingespart werden. Natürlich steht dann hinter der engültigen immer noch ein großes Fragezeichen.
Zum anderen ist ja angekündigt, dass der Rahmen innenverlegte Züge bekommt und eine Reverb Stealth (woraus ich schliesse, dass die Geo wohl gleich bleibt). Das mit den Zügen ist wohl geschmackssache. Hatte das selbst noch nicht. Aber wenn man selbst schonmal Hand anlegt soll es wohl fummlig sein. die Stealth ist natürlich immer eine feine Sache. 
Würde mir an deiner Stelle die Frage stellen: Will ich diese Saison schon damit fahren?
Hätte ich lieber ein RS oder Fox Fahrwerk...


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. Mai 2013)

... Ausstattung. ..hinter der endgültigen Ausstattung steht ein Fragezeiche. --Wort vergessen--

@ der-det:




Cityracer schrieb:


> achso, noch vergessen, hier gibts übrigens schon was zu lesen über die 2014er:
> http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/radon_os_0113



s.16. vielleicht hilft's.


----------



## Robby2107 (8. Mai 2013)

Qabbo schrieb:


> Likecheck....



Wenn man sonst nix zu melden hat, einfach ....!!
Das Thema wurde schon sooft durchgekaut und es ist bewiesen, daß andere Hersteller genau gleich abschneiden bei diesem "Test". 

Zurück zum Thema ...


----------



## Kostemer (8. Mai 2013)

Laut Radon deutlich unter 2500  zu haben.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (8. Mai 2013)

Ã¤hm, unter 2500â¬? das bild sieht eher nach swoop 10.0 aus oder so. mit kashima coating und easton LRS. eher so 3300â¬...


----------



## Marcello29 (9. Mai 2013)

der-det schrieb:


> Nicht warten lohnt sich



Also meinst Du ich soll lieber das 8.0 SE kaufen oder war das ironisch gemeint


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DannyCalifornia (9. Mai 2013)

Flo-mit-W schrieb:


> ähm, unter 2500? das bild sieht eher nach swoop 10.0 aus oder so. mit kashima coating und easton LRS. eher so 3300...



Das Bild zeigt ja auch das aktuelle Swoop 9.0 und nicht das 2014er RS Modell. Zu sehen an den Komponenten, wie z.b. der Fox Gabel, dem Fox Dämpfer und der Formula Bremse 

Radon nimmt immer gern alte Bilder bei jedem Posting, daher darfst auf die Bilder nicht so viel geben, der Gehalt des Postings lag in der Aussage


----------



## log11 (9. Mai 2013)

Interessant mit dem Vorziehen der 2014er Modelle auf August 2013. Aber solange es da nix Offizielles von Radon gibt, bin ich da auch vorsichtig. FB halte ich für KEINEN geeigneten Kommunikationskanal für solche Dinge.
Bestes Beispiel, daß die Radon Mitarbeiter selbst nicht immer auf dem Laufenden sind: Ich fragte vor einer Woche das Radon ZR Team 29" an. Antwort: "Solch ein Bike gibts doch bei uns schon im Shop zur Auswahl". 
Nachdem ich ihm dann den Flyer von der Radmesse zusandte und explizit auf das ZR Team 29" und nicht auf das ZR Race 29" hinwies, berichtigte er sich. "Nö, haben wir nicht. Kommt vielleicht die kommenden Jahre mal." Das ist der Originalton des Mitarbeiters. Bei solch einer Kommunikation vergeht mir beim besten P/L Verhältnis echt die Lust dort was zu kaufen.


----------



## QE2 (9. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Interessant mit dem Vorziehen der 2014er Modelle auf August 2013. Aber solange es da nix Offizielles von Radon gibt, bin ich da auch vorsichtig. FB halte ich für KEINEN geeigneten Kommunikationskanal für solche Dinge.
> Bestes Beispiel, daß die Radon Mitarbeiter selbst nicht immer auf dem Laufenden sind: Ich fragte vor einer Woche das Radon ZR Team 29" an. Antwort: "Solch ein Bike gibts doch bei uns schon im Shop zur Auswahl".
> Nachdem ich ihm dann den Flyer von der Radmesse zusandte und explizit auf das ZR Team 29" und nicht auf das ZR Race 29" hinwies, berichtigte er sich. "Nö, haben wir nicht. Kommt vielleicht die kommenden Jahre mal." Das ist der Originalton des Mitarbeiters. Bei solch einer Kommunikation vergeht mir beim besten P/L Verhältnis echt die Lust dort was zu kaufen.



Haben die nicht auch eine Radon Homepage auf der die Modelle sind?
Da würdest du dir das anrufen und anschliessendes Zuschicken von Flyern ersparen und müsstest keine Leute belehren.


----------



## log11 (9. Mai 2013)

@ QE2,Nein haben sie eben nicht. Deshalb fragte ich es ja an.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Hardtail_id_5223_.htm


----------



## QE2 (9. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> @ QE2,Nein haben sie eben nicht. Deshalb fragte ich es ja an.
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Hardtail_id_5223_.htm



Wenn sie es nicht haben, würde ich auch nicht anrufen.
Man ruft ja auch nicht bei der ARD an, wenn um 20.15 Tatort läuft, ob irgendeine andere Sendung läuft, geht dann zur Post und schickt denen per Einschreiben die Hörzu zu, und beschwert sich im Forum der Hörzu, dass man nie wieder ARD schaut, weil trotz des gutem Programms die Mitarbeiter eine missverständliche Aussage getan hätten  - ausser man hat Zeit zuviel oder will provozieren.


----------



## Kostemer (9. Mai 2013)

Zum Swoop.
Die Preise stehen ja schon fest laut Flyer. Da das genannte Swoop mit Lyrik, Monarch und XT für weit unter 2500 sein soll, wird es doch dann nur das Swoop 7.0 für 2199 sein können. 

Glaskugel wieder eingepackt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (9. Mai 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Wenn sie es nicht haben, würde ich auch nicht anrufen.
> Man ruft ja auch nicht bei der ARD an, wenn um 20.15 Tatort läuft, ob irgendeine andere Sendung läuft, geht dann zur Post und schickt denen per Einschreiben die Hörzu zu, und beschwert sich im Forum der Hörzu, dass man nie wieder ARD schaut, weil trotz des gutem Programms die Mitarbeiter eine missverständliche Aussage getan hätten  - ausser man hat Zeit zuviel oder will provozieren.



Du verstehst mich nicht. Hier kann man nen Hinweis zum ZR Team 29" finden:

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...=_tXCFl0onfEnp87ROeKXlw&bvm=bv.46226182,d.bGE

Und ich habe bei Radon lediglich gefragt, ab wann es verfügbar ist und 2mal ne falsche Info bekommen. Aber egal, wir werden sehen was der August 2013 bringt.


----------



## der-det (9. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Also meinst Du ich soll lieber das 8.0 SE kaufen oder war das ironisch gemeint



Ich würde sofort zuschlagen



			
				Flo-mit-W schrieb:
			
		

> @ der-det:
> 
> http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/radon_os_0113
> s.16. vielleicht hilft's.



dank dir, hatte ich übersehen


----------



## Marcello29 (9. Mai 2013)

Ja noch gibt es das ja gar nicht überlege auch gerade ob ich nicht einfach das 7.0 125er kaufe da es das heute günstiger gibt aber nicht sicher ob 120mm reichen


----------



## Hangtime (9. Mai 2013)

mh ich will ja hier jetzt nicht "klug*******n" aber wenn ich mir mal so ansehe was Danny Macaskill mit seinem Bike so anstellt (0mm Federweg an der Gabel und 0mm Federweg am Heck) frag ich mich warum 120mm nicht reichen sollten....?

Außerdem: Wo weniger dran ist kann weniger kaputt gehen"


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2013)

Wie ich schon oft sagte: 70% machen der Fahrer aus, 30% das Bike.  Neu ist nicht immer besser, wenn ich nen Vorgänger entspr. günstig bekomme ...


----------



## Kostemer (9. Mai 2013)

Fahr mal mim Danny seinem Bike eine Tour


----------



## Hangtime (9. Mai 2013)

Ja da hast du natürlich recht^^ Ich wollte damit auch mehr sagen, dass die meisten Leute vor ihrem Bike an die Grenze kommen....


----------



## Kostemer (9. Mai 2013)

Ich glaub auch, für das Geld was dem Danny seins gekostet hat, da bekommt man zwei von den 120mm Fullys bei Radon


----------



## Pizzaplanet (9. Mai 2013)

Hangtime schrieb:


> mh ich will ja hier jetzt nicht "klug*******n" aber wenn ich mir mal so ansehe was Danny Macaskill mit seinem Bike so anstellt (0mm Federweg an der Gabel und 0mm Federweg am Heck) frag ich mich warum 120mm nicht reichen sollten....?
> 
> Außerdem: Wo weniger dran ist kann weniger kaputt gehen"



auch der fährt im Wald, in den Bergen was mit federung 

Bei seinen "Kunststücken" macht Federung nicht nur keinen Sinn es wäre sogar schlecht.


----------



## -=ToReaDoR=- (12. Mai 2013)

Es wurde ja vollmundig via Facebook die Vorstellung der 2014er Modelle für diese Woche angekündigt - die Woche ist um, und ich frage mich, wo...?
Ernsthaft, habe ich irgendwas verpaßt, abgesehen von den auch hier im thread verlinkten Daten zu EINIGEN Modellen?

Hat vielleicht irgendjemand von Euch "streng geheime" Infos zugespielt bekommen zum neuen Black Sin 29?

Danke und Gruß,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mohlo (13. Mai 2013)

-=ToReaDoR=- schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, habe ich irgendwas verpaßt, abgesehen von den auch hier im thread verlinkten Daten zu EINIGEN Modellen?



Ja, hast Du:











http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/05/10/radon-neue-bikes-fuer-alle/


----------



## Deleted 217913 (13. Mai 2013)

der-det schrieb:


> klar, die 2015er serie


 

Die 2015-er Modelle müssten dann ja Anfang / Mitte 2014 kommen........


----------



## Marcello29 (13. Mai 2013)

Und lohnt sich das warten auf die neuen? Oder sollte man sich wenn möglich die Slide 8.0 Se ergattern?


----------



## Vincy (13. Mai 2013)

Kommt drauf an, wann du damit fahren möchtest. 
Die beiden SE Modelle sollen ab Mitte Juni lieferbar sein. Die 2014er Modelle dagegen erst ab Ende August. Wobei Verzögerungen nicht ausgeschlossen sein dürften.


----------



## Kostemer (13. Mai 2013)

Ja das sind die news von mtb und auch nur sehr wenig. Was ist mit dem kleineren swoop und warum hat das slide 150 keine steahlt wie angekündigt?


----------



## Hangtime (13. Mai 2013)

Das ist nen 29er Slide 130. Da wurde doch keine steahlt angekündigt...


----------



## Kostemer (13. Mai 2013)

Alle Slide hieß es doch?

Edit:
Quatsch! Das ist das Slide150.
Steht doch groß drüber


----------



## Hangtime (13. Mai 2013)

aso okay?!? das ging an mir vorbei... Dachte nur 150er


----------



## Kostemer (13. Mai 2013)

In dem Flyer steht zwar nichts über alle Slides, aber das 150 wird beschrieben.
Das alle Slides steahlt bekommen habe sie ja auf Facebook geschrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (13. Mai 2013)

Die 2014er Slides (ab 150 zumindest) kommen alle mit innenverlegten Zügen und der Stealth. Das gezeigte E2 und auch die SE modelle sind noch 2013er und haben entsprechend nichts von beidem


----------



## klettermax81 (13. Mai 2013)

auf FB war zu lesen alle Slides, gehe mal auch vom 130er aus.

Radon vom 04.05.2013

Das Warten lohnt sich. Die neuen 2014er Modelle werden vorgezogen und sind schon ab August lieferbar, da wir in den meisten Bereichen bereits ausverkauft sind. Details und Preise geben wir nächste Woche bekannt. 
 - neue Modelle
 - neue Setups und Geometrien
- alle Slides innenverlegte Züge
 - alle Slides und Swoops mit Stealth
... - viele RockShox Modelle
 - viele neue Farben
 - Bad Boy Modelle in schwarz
 - neues Slide 130 29"
 - neues Lady-Slide
 - neues Swoop 175, 190, 210 DH
 - neue E1 und E2 Modelle
 - neues ZR Race 650 B
 - neues ZR Team 29"
 - neues Black Sin 29"
 - neue Kidmodelle
 - neues 650B 160 Carbon
 - neues Skeen 29"


----------



## Vincy (13. Mai 2013)

Das Slide 130 29er sind noch Vorserienmodelle. 
Und das Slide 150 E2 ist das aktuelle 2013er Modell.


----------



## Kostemer (13. Mai 2013)

Also sind dann nicht alle bikes aus den news die neuen.


----------



## -=ToReaDoR=- (13. Mai 2013)

mohlo schrieb:


> Ja, hast Du:



Danke für den Hinweis, aber dann muß die Antwort wohl doch "Nein, hast Du nicht" heißen! Denn
1.) war ja die Rede von Infos direkt von Radon, und 
2.) gibt es - das mag Einigen hier völlig abgehen - auch noch Modelle die keine "Panzer" (fullys)  sind. Ja, es gibt noch mehr als Slides und Swoops...

Explizit hatte ich ja nach dem Black Sin 29 gefragt...!

Also kann man festhalten, wieder mal Getöse um nichts. Schon traurig, wenn man die eigene angekündigte Ankündigung nicht einhalten kann. Was ist das eigentlich für ein merkwürdiges Marketing bei Radon...?!


Dennoch Danke


----------



## QE2 (13. Mai 2013)

-=ToReaDoR=- schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis, aber dann muß die Antwort wohl doch "Nein, hast Du nicht" heißen! Denn
> 1.) war ja die Rede von Infos direkt von Radon, und
> 2.) gibt es - das mag Einigen hier völlig abgehen - auch noch Modelle die keine "Panzer" (fullys)  sind. Ja, es gibt noch mehr als Slides und Swoops...
> 
> ...



steht doch alles im Oversized.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=ToReaDoR=- (13. Mai 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> steht doch alles im Oversized.



Ach ja - wo denn...?!


----------



## raptora (13. Mai 2013)

Ich gehe davon aus das die 2014er Modell bald ausverkauft sind,
hat schon einer Infos wann die 2015 Modelle zum Verkauf stehen ??

Kann ich da vielleicht schon im März 2014 mit rechnen


----------



## Hangtime (13. Mai 2013)

ne da kommen die 2016er


----------



## Flo-mit-W (13. Mai 2013)

kurz zu den Fotos:

wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind das slide 130 29" uns swoop dh. Wie ich den Flyer verstehe bezieht sich das mit der reverb stealth auf das slide 150. Das 150 e2 von dem weiter oben die rede ist sehe ich auch nirgendwo


----------



## Keks_nascher (13. Mai 2013)

War Herr Probst nicht immer gegen Innenverlegte Züge? Stealth ist natürlich ne feine Sache, schade dass es die 2013er nicht haben.

Jetzt bin ich nur noch auf die Farben gespannt. Das Orange beim 29er sieht schon sehr geil aus.


----------



## Flo-mit-W (13. Mai 2013)

ich korrigiere mich. hatte mich nur auf die fotos oben bezogen. Im Bericht wird auch das slide 150 e2 erwähnt. das hat natürlich auch noch keine stealth, weil es auch der 2013er Rahmen ist (hat glaube ich auch jemand vorher geschrieben). Die Enduro-Modelle waren die letzten die auf den Markt kamen...


----------



## QE2 (13. Mai 2013)

Keks_nascher schrieb:


> War Herr Probst nicht immer gegen Innenverlegte Züge? Stealth ist natürlich ne feine Sache, schade dass es die 2013er nicht haben.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich nur noch auf die Farben gespannt. Das Orange beim 29er sieht schon sehr geil aus.



Innenverlegte Züge haben meiner Meinung nach auch wenig Sinn. Zieh da mal einen Zug rein. Viel Spass!!!!


----------



## Marcello29 (14. Mai 2013)

Ja macht bestimmt spass wnen man da mal was wechseln muss kann man gleich zum Fahrrad Laden damit


----------



## backstein689 (14. Mai 2013)

bei der Mountainbike oder bike gibt's online Videos wie man dort Züge nachzieht...defintiv nicht super kompliziert.

Aussage von Christopher Stahl(Geschäftsführer von H&S): alle modelle vom slide 130 kommen mit innenverlegten Zügen und stealth stütze


----------



## Keks_nascher (14. Mai 2013)

> Innenverlegte Züge haben meiner Meinung nach auch wenig Sinn. Zieh da mal einen Zug rein. Viel Spass!!!!



Mein Canyon Hardtail hat innenverlegte Züge. Optisch echt fein, aber das wechseln (habs schon gemacht) ist wirklich kein Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (14. Mai 2013)

Gibt genug Anleitungen im Internet zum Tausch der Züge. Ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk ...

Bsp: http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...nbike-wechseln-so-funktioniert-s.780153.2.htm


----------



## chriwol7 (16. Mai 2013)

Ich finds auch nervig, dass die Infos erst vier Wochen später auf die offizielle HP kommen, weil FB komfortabler ist.

Aber dort es gibts neue Infos für die 14er Modelle!
Ganz neu im Programm ist offensichtlich das Enduro-Zebra. Aussenverlegte Zügel, 210mm Hoof-Federelemente und Bad Boy-Good Girl Streifenlackierung.

Eventuell noch bei Ihrem Radon-Großtier-Vertriebspartner, allerdings wissen die es auch nicht so genau.


----------



## Kostemer (17. Mai 2013)

Ich weis jetzt garnicht mehr was alles schon bekannt ist hier.
Das kam gerade bei Facebook rein zum Swoop 7.0

*Warten auf das Swoop 7.0 2014.
 Für alle, die ein Enduro suchen hat sich das Warten gelohnt. Das  überarbeitete Swoop 7.0 entspricht euren Wünschen. Bodo Probst hat viel  Rücksprache mit euch gehalten und den Rahmen neu gestaltet: Innen  verlegte Züge und serienmässig die neue Reverb Stealth. Der Preis liegt  bei 2199,-. Dafür bekommt ihr ein völlig neue abgestimmtes RS Fahrwerk  mit der Lyrik RC und dem Monarch Plus RC3 Dämpfer. Das Setup stammt von  Bodo Probst in Zusammenarbeit mit unserem Gravity Team. Die Komponenten  sind sorgsam gewählt: XT Ausstattung, Race Face Kurbel, DT Laufradsatz,  Big Betty. Die Farben.........tja, die verraten wir noch nicht.

edit:
**Warten auf den Aero-Racer Vaillant:
 Im Sommer ist es soweit. Bodo Probst und sein Entwicklungsteam hat das  unmögliche geschafft: Ein vollwertiger High-End Aero Racer, der  bezahlbar ist.
 Das Vaillant 2014 kommt in 3 Ausstattungen zum  absoluten Kampfpreis. Das Vaillant Ultegra für 1999,-!! wird mit der  neuen 11-fach Ultegra bestückt, die wir bereits seit Monaten im Team  testen konnten und einfach nur meinen: der Hammer!. Das Vaillant Red  kostet aggressive 2799,-. Das streng limitierte Teammodell wird für  2999,- den Markt aufmischen. Was bei anderen Herstellern leicht das  doppelte kosten wird, trägt die komplette Dura Ace !!!!! mit einem Mavic  Laufradsatz. So...wieder entspannen!!!!

**Warten auf das Black Sin 2014.
 Das Black Sin 2014 kommt bereits im Sommer. Es wird 4 verschiedene  Ausstattungen geben in neuen Farben, die wir aber noch geheim halten.  Das 8.0 wird 1999,- kosten und hat eine XT Ausstattung und die SID. Das  9.0 wird bei 2599 mit einer XO Ausstattung liegen, das 10.0 mit XTR bei  2999,- und die streng limitierte Worldcup Version 10.0 SL liegt bei  3299,-

**Wer Feinde hat braucht viele Freunde!!!
 Mit der neuen Eintrittskarte in die Welt der Bikeparts, dem  SWOOP 6.0  werdet ihr süchtig, aber der Blick der Neider, die das Doppelte  ausgepackt haben wird euch treffen!
 Mit dem SWOOP 6.0 hat Bodo  Probst ein vollwertiges Enduro auf den Markt gebracht, das mit seinen  175mm Federweg jeden Berg hochkommt und fantastische Abfahrtsperformance  aufweist. Superstabil bei Sprüngen und  eine bezahlbare Technik, wenn  mal was kaputt geht.Und irgendwann geht was kaputt, das wisst ihr  selber. Die Details: 
 1699,-, das ist der Wahnsinnspreis!!!
  Dafür gibt es ein vollwertiges solides wartungsfreundliches Rock Shox  Fahrwerk mit RS Domain RC CL und RS Monarch Plus R Dämpfer, SLX  Ausstattung die im Einstiegsbereich völlig ausreicht, stylische ultra  stabile Race Face Kurbel und einen coolen Sun Ringle Laufradsatz mit Big  Betty. Wer da noch woanders liebäugelt, dem kann man nicht  ..............!!!*


----------



## Boardi05 (17. Mai 2013)

und es geht weiter auf FB

*2014 wird ein Modelljahr der Höhepunkte. Speziell die Damenriege wurde mächtig aufgemischt. Ab Sommer stehen die Bikes für die flotten Girls bereit:
Das Slide 150 kommt als Diva Variante in trendigem Outfit mit innenverlegten Zügen, ergonomisch angepasster Geometrie, Revelation RL 2P, Monarch RT3 Dämpfer und Reverb Stealth Sattelstütze. XT Ausstattung und DT Laufrädern. Der Preis unschlagbare 1999,-.
Für die 29er Fraktion hat Bodo Probst ein Slide 130 29" Diva entwickelt, das ebenso mit einem RS Fahrwerk und Reverb Stealth ausgeliefert wird. Hier bieten wir eine Sram Ausstattung mit Avid Bremsen und DT Laufradsatz. Den Frauenflüsterer und Damenschmeichler gibt es für nur 2199,-!!*


----------



## wellness_28 (17. Mai 2013)

ich ärger mich glaube gerade ein bißchen mit den neuen Modellen. so ein Swoop 6.0 mit Rock Shox würde mir schon sehr gefallen. Und jetzt habe ich mir gerade das Slide 8.0 gekauft :-/


----------



## marc9999 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich nimm dir dein slide 8.0 in 22" gerne ab


----------



## wellness_28 (17. Mai 2013)

ist leider 20 zoll. aber ich werds erstmal gerne behalten ;-)


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (18. Mai 2013)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> ich ärger mich glaube gerade ein bißchen mit den neuen Modellen. so ein Swoop 6.0 mit Rock Shox würde mir schon sehr gefallen. Und jetzt habe ich mir gerade das Slide 8.0 gekauft :-/



Dann schaust Du auf das Gewicht und freust Dich wieder


----------



## piotty (18. Mai 2013)

geil, geil, geil das neue swoop 7.0(2) 2014 mit lyric u co u xt für 2200 euronen! da bin ich so was von dabei.
-und dann noch stealth, ich werd verrückt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kilsen (20. Mai 2013)




----------



## kilsen (20. Mai 2013)




----------



## kilsen (20. Mai 2013)




----------



## kilsen (20. Mai 2013)

kilsen schrieb:


>


 Wie kann ich das löschen???


----------



## cemetery (22. Mai 2013)

Bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf auf die 2014er Modelle. So ein Swoop oder E Modell wäre schon sehr interessant.



QE2 schrieb:


> Innenverlegte Züge haben meiner Meinung nach auch wenig Sinn. Zieh da mal einen Zug rein. Viel Spass!!!!



Kommt sicher auch stark aufs Bike an. Bei meinem ZR Race war das in wenigen Minuten erledigt. Mit normal verlegten Zügen hätte ich bestenfalls 5 Minuten weniger gebraucht.



kilsen schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das löschen???



Du kannst die Beiträge einem Moderator melden (das kleine rot/weiße Dreieck "Report Post").


----------



## cube_team (23. Mai 2013)

Hat zufällig schon jemand Infos über die neuen 2014er E1 und E2 Modelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2013)

Die letzten Modelle von 2013 werden wohl in den nächsten 2 Tagen über die Theke gehen. H&S wird sicherlich um 0:01 Uhr nen Sack voll Bestellungen reinbekommen


----------



## Marcello29 (23. Mai 2013)

ja glaub auch


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2013)

Bei den Tagesangeboten sind sie aber auch immer recht spät, das wechselt nicht auf Knopfdruck um 0:00 Uhr.


----------



## cemetery (23. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei den Tagesangeboten sind sie aber auch immer recht spät, das wechselt nicht auf Knopfdruck um 0:00 Uhr.



Das ist aber die Ausnahme. Normal ist um 0:00 Uhr das neue Angebot drin und um 0:01 Uhr der reduzierte Preis.


----------



## waldleopard (23. Mai 2013)

Von wegen die letzten Modelle...
Die sollen mal das Slide 150 9.0/10.0/E1/E2 oder die Swoop 175er ins Angebot packen. Ausverkauft, pffft, reines Marketing. 
Da gibts noch genug zu holen.


----------



## Marcello29 (23. Mai 2013)

Ich habe Kopfschmerzen ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen 7. 140 oder 7.1 125   

Wer mir hilft jetzt eine Entscheidung zu treffen (ich weiss aber auch nicht wie) demjenigen schicke ich ein Eis  
140er mehr Federweg macht bestimmt bissl mehr Bock downhill

125er sieht finde ich besser aus, ich weiss ist edgal aber irgendwie auch wichtig finde weiss blau grau irgendwie nicht schön.


----------



## log11 (23. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Ich habe Kopfschmerzen ich kann mich nicht entscheiden zwischen 7. 140 oder 7.1 125
> 
> Wer mir hilft jetzt eine Entscheidung zu treffen (ich weiss aber auch nicht wie) demjenigen schicke ich ein Eis
> 140er mehr Federweg macht bestimmt bissl mehr Bock downhill
> ...



Verständlich. Sind beides interessante Bikes. Das 125 7.1 ist allerdings auch mind. 800g leichter was auch nicht zu verachten ist.
Dafür muss man sich mit IS2000 Aufnahme am Heck begnügen und hat keine Steckachsen. Tapered Steuerrohr dürften beide nicht haben.


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2013)

Nimm das 125 und schick mir ein Eis


----------



## backstein689 (23. Mai 2013)

nimm das 140er und freu dich über den federweg. 
ansonsten das nerve al von Canyon. ist zwar ein ticken schlechter von den Komponenten, dafür komisches steuerrohr und postmount bremsaufnahme am Hinterrad. und so viel schöner!


----------



## backstein689 (23. Mai 2013)

und lass dir nicht erzählen, Dass die fox besser als die Reba ist...also sind eigentlich nur die bremsen der Unterschied zum Canyon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2013)

Das Canyon geht gar nicht. Der Bub hat ja das Problem mit dem Federweg 125 oder 140 und weniger mit den Komponenten. Das Canyon hat nur 120. Wie willst Du ihm das erklären  Aber optisch ist das Canyon schon sehr schick weil mehr "race". Außerdem sitzt man deutlich gestreckter auf dem Canyon.


----------



## backstein689 (23. Mai 2013)

Wenn Er sich gegen die 140 entscheidet, dann würde ich das Canyon wegen des Rahmens dem slide 125 vorziehen.<br />
<br />
<br />
Dennoch raten tu ich ihm zu Mehr federweg, da 800g Gewicht nicht entscheidend sind und Er so Auch in zwei Jahren Noch Spaß am Rad hat.


----------



## log11 (23. Mai 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> nimm das 140er und freu dich über den federweg.
> ansonsten das nerve al von Canyon. ist zwar ein ticken schlechter von den Komponenten, dafür komisches steuerrohr und postmount bremsaufnahme am Hinterrad. und so viel schöner!



Meines Wissens hat das Slide 140 auch PM am Heck.


----------



## Tomak (23. Mai 2013)

Yes, Postmount am Heck

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## backstein689 (23. Mai 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens hat das Slide 140 auch PM am Heck.




das 125er nicht, das meinte ich.


----------



## log11 (23. Mai 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> das 125er nicht, das meinte ich.



Beim Slide 125 hast Du recht. Ob IS2000 oder PM allerdings wirklich eine Relevanz für die Kaufentscheidung hat?


----------



## backstein689 (23. Mai 2013)

Er hatte irgendwo nach einem evtl. wiederverkaufswert gefragt, und da denke ich, sind konisches steuerrohr, pm bremse und innrnverleggte Züge einfach um einiges attraktiver.


----------



## waldleopard (23. Mai 2013)

Konisches Steuerrohr und innenverlegte Züge? Hat weder das eine noch das andere.
Hier können noch so viele ihm ein HT oder das 125 7.1 empfehlen, es kann 800g  leichter sein, eine besser zu verkaufende Farbe(+Fox
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



) haben etc., am  Ende wird er eh das 140 nehmen, das ihm optisch weniger gefällt weil es 15mm  mehr hat. Federweg verkauft.
So, jetzt schick mir mein Eis.


----------



## backstein689 (23. Mai 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Konisches Steuerrohr und innenverlegte Züge? Hat weder das eine noch das andere.
> Hier können noch so viele ihm ein HT oder das 125 7.1 empfehlen, es kann 800g  leichter sein, eine besser zu verkaufende Farbe(+Fox
> 
> 
> ...



ich rede noch im Vergleich vom slide 125 zum nerve al


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcello29 (24. Mai 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Konisches Steuerrohr und innenverlegte Züge? Hat weder das eine noch das andere.
> Hier können noch so viele ihm ein HT oder das 125 7.1 empfehlen, es kann 800g  leichter sein, eine besser zu verkaufende Farbe(+Fox
> 
> 
> ...



Das Problem ist auch das einem immer fast alle empfehlen das mit mehr Federweg zu nehmen  so hat man noch mehr Spielraum Luft usw. usf hatte auch irgendwo gelesen das die rock shox leichter selbst zu warten ist


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2013)

Und nun.....ausgeschlafen und bestellt ?


----------



## frx_Bender (24. Mai 2013)

Mein Kumpel stand vor der gleichen Entscheidung und hat sich fürs 125 7.1 entschieden. Am Ende war es eine Bauchentscheidung, da ihm die Farbe mehr zusagte und er das CTD von Fox besser findet. Zudem ist das 125er 100  günstiger, was er jetzt noch in eine Variostütze investiert.


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2013)

Ich finde die Farbe sehr entscheidend. Du schaust beim Fahren stundenlang aufs Fahrrad und jedesmal denkst Du dran -> naja, der Kracher ist die Farbe nicht, aber das Bike war günstig...mir wäre das zu lästig.


----------



## cemetery (24. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich finde die Farbe sehr entscheidend. Du schaust beim Fahren stundenlang aufs Fahrrad und jedesmal denkst Du dran -> naja, der Kracher ist die Farbe nicht, aber das Bike war günstig...mir wäre das zu lästig.



Wie fährst du denn bitte Fahrrad?


----------



## frx_Bender (24. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich finde die Farbe sehr entscheidend. Du schaust beim Fahren stundenlang aufs Fahrrad und jedesmal denkst Du dran -> naja, der Kracher ist die Farbe nicht, aber das Bike war günstig...mir wäre das zu lästig.


 
seh ich genauso. Möchte nicht immer mit dem Gefühl fahren "Ach hätte ich vielleicht doch das andere Rad/ Farbe genommen". --> Bauchentscheidung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcello29 (24. Mai 2013)

Naja ich habe es gestern nacht um 01:30 bestellt also nicht ausgeschlafen, gut das ich Urlaub habe - aber nicht extra dafür genommen -.- hab jetzt das 125er 7.1 genommen. 

Hatte vorher 100mm Federweg und ganz ehrlich für das was ich derzeit mache hatten die auch gereicht, ich bin jetzt echt nach der Farbe gegangen und welches ich optisch schöner finde und nicht nach den 20mm mehr Federweg, ob es die richtige Entscheidung war sehe ich wenn das Rad ankommt aber das dauert denke ich mal ein wenig da die ja viele raushauen heute und morgen. Von der Ersparnis her des vorherigen Preises war es auch attraktiver also von 1699 auf 1299 aber war es für 1699 nicht auch bissl teuer? Es wurde doch "nur" eine andere Federgabel verbaut oder?


----------



## -=ToReaDoR=- (24. Mai 2013)

Gratuliere!

Dann können wir ja jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema (siehe Titel) zurückkommen...Danke!


----------



## log11 (24. Mai 2013)

@Marcello29, sicher ne gute Entscheidung. Bin auf Deinen Erfahrungsbericht gespannt.


----------



## raptora (24. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Naja ich habe es gestern nacht um 01:30 bestellt also nicht ausgeschlafen, gut das ich Urlaub habe - aber nicht extra dafür genommen -.- hab jetzt das 125er 7.1 genommen.
> 
> Hatte vorher 100mm Federweg und ganz ehrlich für das was ich derzeit mache hatten die auch gereicht, ich bin jetzt echt nach der Farbe gegangen und welches ich optisch schöner finde und nicht nach den 20mm mehr Federweg, ob es die richtige Entscheidung war sehe ich wenn das Rad ankommt aber das dauert denke ich mal ein wenig da die ja viele raushauen heute und morgen. Von der Ersparnis her des vorherigen Preises war es auch attraktiver also von 1699 auf 1299 aber war es für 1699 nicht auch bissl teuer? Es wurde doch "nur" eine andere Federgabel verbaut oder?



Ich habe gestern um 00.05 Uhr bestellt und gerade die Versandbestätigung mit Trackingnummer bekommen


----------



## frx_Bender (24. Mai 2013)

raptora schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern um 00.05 Uhr bestellt und gerade die Versandbestätigung mit Trackingnummer bekommen


 
Echt? Welches Rad? Mein Kumpel hat 00.08 bestellt!  125 7.1


----------



## QE2 (24. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Naja ich habe es gestern nacht um 01:30 bestellt also nicht ausgeschlafen, gut das ich Urlaub habe - aber nicht extra dafür genommen -.- hab jetzt das 125er 7.1 genommen.
> 
> Hatte vorher 100mm Federweg und ganz ehrlich für das was ich derzeit mache hatten die auch gereicht, ich bin jetzt echt nach der Farbe gegangen und welches ich optisch schöner finde und nicht nach den 20mm mehr Federweg, ob es die richtige Entscheidung war sehe ich wenn das Rad ankommt aber das dauert denke ich mal ein wenig da die ja viele raushauen heute und morgen. Von der Ersparnis her des vorherigen Preises war es auch attraktiver also von 1699 auf 1299 aber war es für 1699 nicht auch bissl teuer? Es wurde doch "nur" eine andere Federgabel verbaut oder?




Der Preis der Reba zur Fox sind glaube ich 600 Euro Unterschied.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, das 125 7.1 ist für den Preis ein Schnäppchen.
Berichte mal, wenn du es hast!!


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. Mai 2013)

Naja das mit der Versanddauer hängt aber auch etwas von der Zahlungsart ab.
Bei mi hat es damals genau eine Woche gedauert vom Überweißen bis zur Lieferung per Post.

Aber mal was anderes ...
Warum haben die Slide's denn keine weiße FoxGabel verbaut, und wo bekommt man so en Trikot her ???






Quelle = facebook.com/radonbikes


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2013)

Du fragst schon zum zweiten Mal


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. Mai 2013)

@filiale
doppelt hält ja bekanntlich besser 
(gab ja beim erstenmal absolut keine Reaktion drauf)


----------



## raptora (24. Mai 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Echt? Welches Rad? Mein Kumpel hat 00.08 bestellt!  125 7.1



Wenn man soooooooo spät bestellt ist man selber schuld 

Hab per NN bestellt damit dat auch Ratz-Fatz geht.

Denke mal das dein Kumpel auch bald Bescheid bekommt denn in 3 Minuten werden die nicht 50 Räder verkaufen, oder 

PS: Jepp, auch das 7.1  Slide 125  

Hier nochmal genau die Bestellzeit:    24.05.13 00:05:37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (24. Mai 2013)

-=ToReaDoR=- schrieb:


> *Gratuliere!
> 
> Dann können wir ja jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema (siehe Titel) zurückkommen...Danke*!



Ich bin auch jedes mal gespannt auf neue Info, dann kommt wieder nur blablubbb...
Einfach mal den Titel lesen, danke!


----------



## frx_Bender (24. Mai 2013)

Gibt es eigentlich schon eine Aussage bezüglich der Kids Modelle für 2014? Mein Sohnemann wird wohl nächstes Jahr ein neues brauchen.


----------



## Marcello29 (24. Mai 2013)

Ps habt ihr echt schon ne Versandbestätigung? Ich noch nicht ^^




-=ToReaDoR=- schrieb:


> Gratuliere!
> 
> Dann können wir ja jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema (siehe Titel) zurückkommen...Danke!



Gerne, ich überlege gerade ob ich doch lieber auf das 2014 er warte.


----------



## Marcello29 (24. Mai 2013)

raptora schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern um 00.05 Uhr bestellt und gerade die Versandbestätigung mit Trackingnummer bekommen



Hast du nicht das Slide 8.0 schon? Hast du noch eins bestellt?


----------



## waldleopard (24. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Gerne, ich überlege gerade ob ich doch lieber auf das 2014 er warte.




Vor allem da Radon ja auch ein neues 140 7.0 angekündigt hat. Eventuell auch mit RS und Reverb Stealth?! Haben ja die Vorstellung der neuen Modelle vor Wochen auf facepalm gross angekündigt, bis auf einzelne Fakten kam da bisher nicht viel...


----------



## Marcello29 (24. Mai 2013)

Haben die das echt angekündigt dachte nur das 150 8.0 und das 29er Ne war auch nur ein Witz, ich behalte das 125er  Sofern die Bestellung hier ankommt, bislang habe ich nur die Bestellbestätigung aber keine Versandnummer, aber die 2014 Modelle klingen echt nicht schlecht nur leider bissl zu teuer für mich armen Azubi


----------



## raptora (24. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Hast du nicht das Slide 8.0 schon? Hast du noch eins bestellt?



Ne da verwechselst Du mich, ich hab ein weisses Canyon Strive in weiss gehabt. Jetzt fahr ich mal was leichteres 

Tracking läuft übrigens, Rad ist schon verladen und unterwegs 

Sehr zackig wenn man bedenkt das ich erst diese Nacht bestellt habe,
die haben sich bestimmt gut auf den "Ansturm" vorbereitet.

Ich hätte eine wesentlich längere Bearbeitungszeit erwartet !


----------



## Marcello29 (24. Mai 2013)

raptora schrieb:


> Tracking läuft übrigens, Rad ist schon verladen und unterwegs




Ok jetzt werd ich nervös, habe auch gestern Abend bestellt ich habe noch keine Tracking Nummer bekommen  Nur die Bestellbestätigung


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (24. Mai 2013)

@Marcello29
Welche Zahlungsart hast Du denn gewählt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcello29 (24. Mai 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> @_Marcello29_
> Welche Zahlungsart hast Du denn gewählt ?



Nachname


----------



## Braunbaer (24. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Nachname



Du bezahlst mit Deinem guten Namen? Nicht schlecht


----------



## Marcello29 (24. Mai 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Du bezahlst mit Deinem guten Namen? Nicht schlecht




Zahlungsmethode 		*Nachnahme nach Deutschland

*hust


----------



## Asphaltfahrer (24. Mai 2013)

Braunbaer schrieb:


> Du bezahlst mit Deinem guten Namen? Nicht schlecht



 versuch ich auch mal, find ich gut


----------



## raptora (24. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> Ok jetzt werd ich nervös, habe auch gestern Abend bestellt ich habe noch keine Tracking Nummer bekommen  Nur die Bestellbestätigung



Welche Bestellnummer ??  
Ich sag dir auch dann wie weit ich vor Dir in der Reihe stehe


----------



## Marcello29 (24. Mai 2013)

endet mit 94 reicht das? Leute haltet mich für bekloppt aber es ist das erste mal das ich mir ein vernünftiges Rad kaufe was ich vorher gefahren bin :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raptora (24. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> endet mit 94 reicht das? Leute haltet mich für bekloppt aber es ist das erste mal das ich mir ein vernünftiges Rad kaufe was ich vorher gefahren bin :/



Ich gebe dir mal meine letzten 7:    5130009


----------



## Marcello29 (24. Mai 2013)

raptora schrieb:


> ich gebe dir mal meine letzten 7:    5130009



5130094


----------



## raptora (24. Mai 2013)

Marcello29 schrieb:


> 5130094



Jetzt sag mir nur noch um wieviel Uhr du bestellt hast dann wissen wir ungefähr in welcher Zeit die knapp 85 Räder verkauft haben 
Ich gehe mal frech davon aus das gestern Nacht nicht so viele Ersatzteile bestellt wurden und hauptsächlich die Gier nach Schnäppchen Vorrang hatte.

Ich um genau 00.05 Uhr und ein paar Sekündchen.

Du musst dich dann noch etwas gedulden, so viele Postwagen gibts in Bonn nicht


----------



## Kostemer (24. Mai 2013)

Meine Fresse könnt ihr das dann nicht in einem anderen THREAD aushandeln wann wer seine Schw... verlängerung bekommt?!

Z.b. hier 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=634353
oder macht nen eigenen "ich war schneller in der Nacht bei der Bestellung" auf!


----------



## Marcello29 (25. Mai 2013)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Meine Fresse könnt ihr das dann nicht in einem anderen THREAD aushandeln wann wer seine Schw... verlängerung bekommt?!
> 
> Z.b. hier
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=634353
> oder macht nen eigenen "ich war schneller in der Nacht bei der Bestellung" auf!



Muss man denn gleich so aggressiv werden? Chill mal n bisschen alter, lass uns doch unsern Spass an den Rädern und was hat das bitteschön mit Schwanzverlängerung zu tun? Und wenn dann mach Du bitte auch ein anderen THREAD zum rumzicken auf. 

Wenn es so schlimm ist was wir hier machen dann kannste es gerne nem Mod melden, der kann das ja dann entscheiden anstatt ein hier so dämlich anzumachen.


----------



## raptora (25. Mai 2013)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Meine Fresse könnt ihr das dann nicht in einem anderen THREAD aushandeln wann wer seine Schw... verlängerung bekommt?!
> 
> Z.b. hier
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=634353
> oder macht nen eigenen "ich war schneller in der Nacht bei der Bestellung" auf!



Von den Eltern keinen Anstand beigebracht bekommen ??

Schade, ist dann nicht so einfach im Leben


----------



## log11 (25. Mai 2013)

Das Angebot von Radon scheint doch eh schon beendet zu sein.....also kein Grund zur Aufregung. 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k2191/radon-bikes.html

Wundert mich allerdings, da sie doch großspurig angekündigt hatten am 24.05. und 25.05. das "Der Wahnsinn geht weiter-Geiz ist Geil-Superschnapper" Angebot zu halten.


----------



## Kostemer (25. Mai 2013)

Wenn ihr dies schon als aggresiv auffasst kann euch echt nicht helfen.
Dann geht ihr wohl mit zu viel Ernst ins Leben.
Ich sehe das ganze noch ziemlich chillig 

Fakt ist der Thread ist schon lange vom eigentlich Thema weit ab und viele warten wohl sehnsüchtig auf neues zu den 2014er.


----------



## Marcello29 (25. Mai 2013)

Ja das stimmt aber so viele News gibt es glaube ich eh nicht derzeit zu den 2014ern, aber bisschen weit ab vom Titel Thema is es schon geraten sorry


----------



## raptora (25. Mai 2013)

> Fakt ist der Thread ist schon lange vom eigentlich Thema weit ab und viele warten wohl sehnsüchtig auf neues zu den 2014er.



Da gebe ich dir absolut recht und halte mich jetzt auch mit Offtopic zurück, versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=ToReaDoR=- (25. Mai 2013)

Na hoffentlich - endlich. Danke


----------



## Marcello29 (25. Mai 2013)

Und... gibt es schon was neues zu den 2014ern? Oder ist der Thread nun beendet da wir nicht mehr über das 125er reden ?


----------



## backstein689 (25. Mai 2013)

Laut Facebook kommen die neuen slide 150 "2013 eineinhalb" Modelle in 2-3 Wochen


----------



## Marcello29 (25. Mai 2013)

Ich verstehe das mit den slide 150 SE eh nicht wenn es 2 Moante später die neuen gibt, aber auch nicht sicher ob es nun ok ist über 2013 Modelle ob Se oder nicht hier noch zu schreiben ? :I


----------



## cube_team (25. Mai 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Laut Facebook kommen die neuen slide 150 "2013 eineinhalb" Modelle in 2-3 Wochen



Was meinst du mit "2013 eineinhalb" Modelle?

Weiss schon jemand ab wann man die Slide 150 Modelle und ggf E1 und E2 Modelle dann bestellen kann und wann sie geliefert werden?


----------



## backstein689 (25. Mai 2013)

die e Modelle Kann man doch schon bestellen, oder?

mit 2013 eineinhalb meine ich die slide 150 se modelle mit rockshox Fahrwerk. Dir werden im oversized Magazin beschrieben


----------



## cube_team (25. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte gedacht dass die E1 und E2 Modelle auch neu mit innen verlegten Zügen und Reverb Stealth kommen sollen als 2014er Modelle


----------



## backstein689 (25. Mai 2013)

darüber weiß ich nichts, aber alle slides vor august haben weder innenverlegte Züge Noch stealth. das gilt Auch für die se modelle, da die 2013er Rahmen haben


----------



## mtintel (25. Mai 2013)

Ich dachte, dass die August Modelle bereits die 2014 Modelle sind, sprich auch innenverlegte Züge und stealth haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marcello29 (25. Mai 2013)

Häh das mit den innenverlägten Zügen steht doch hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber ob das slide 8.0 150 Se das die irgendwann mal angekündigt hatten das haben wird weiss ich nicht ich verstehe generell das se nicht wenn 2 monate später die 2014er version kommt und jetzt alle 2013er ausverkauft werden


----------



## backstein689 (25. Mai 2013)

Die SE Modelle sind 2013er Modelle mit dem 2013er Slide 150 Rahmen (der schwarze der E-Modelle) und kommen im Juni.

Alles, was ab August kommt, sind 2014er Modelle mit neuen 2014er Rahmen, wie auf gepostetem Bild beschrieben.


----------



## Waldschleicher (25. Mai 2013)

Und das 8.0 wird der Damenversion geopfert?? Das wäre ja eine satte Preissteigerung.


----------



## marc9999 (25. Mai 2013)

Es wird auch weiterhin ein 8.0 geben. Hat Radon auf ihrer Facebook Seite geschrieben.


----------



## cemetery (25. Mai 2013)

Also was den Informationsfluss an die wartenden potentiellen Kunden angeht gibts schon noch deutlich Spielraum für Verbesserungen. 

Die Leute ohne Facebook bekommen eh so gut wie keine Infos. Dann werden immer große Ankündigungen mit Terminen gemacht und dann kommt dich wieder nichts. Finde ich sehr Schade.

Bin wirklich sehr gespannt auf die genaueren Daten zu den neuen E  und Swoop Modellen.


----------



## cocoon79 (26. Mai 2013)

wieso ist denn beim swoop 190 die 8.0 Version teurer als 9.0??? Ist das ein Druckfehler?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (26. Mai 2013)

Da werden die wohl die Zahlen vertauscht haben. Wird wohl 3.500 statt 4.500â¬ kosten.


----------



## signalgrau (26. Mai 2013)

Bin gespannt wo sich preislich das Slide 160 Carbon mit 650B einpendeln wird.


----------



## McKrusty (26. Mai 2013)

Habe in einem anderen Thread eine frage zu den 2014er Modellen gestellt und habe danach erst gesehen, dass es hierfÃ¼r einen extra Thread gibt. Sorry!

Hier meine frage nochmal
Ich habe eine frage an euch bezÃ¼glich der PlÃ¤ne von Radon fÃ¼r 2014.

Was wird aus dem Slide 150 8.0 fÃ¼r 1999â¬?
Wird es 8.0SE und 9.0SE auch 2014 geben?

Und wie schaut es mit 125 7.1 Diva SL fÃ¼r 1699â¬ aus?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Mai 2013)

@McKrusty: 
- das Slide 150 8.0 fÃ¼r 1999â¬ wird es auch in der Saison 2014 geben, von der Ausstattung her durchaus zu vergleichen
- die Modelle 8.0SE und 9.0SE sind Sondermodelle, die in wenigen Wochen erhÃ¤ltlich sind und noch als 2013er Modelle laufen, sie werden allerdings grÃ¶Ãtenteils schon mit 2014er Komponenten bestÃ¼ckt sein, z.B. bei den Federelementen...der Rahmen ist der aktuelle Slide mit Reverb-Zugverlegung auÃen

RADON Team


----------



## waldleopard (27. Mai 2013)

Gibt es auch schon Infos zum neuen Slide 140 2014? Gleicher alter Rahmen? Preis, Farben, etc.
Wäre sicher auch für den ein oder anderen interessant.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (27. Mai 2013)

@waldleopard:
das Slide 140 kommt mit dem gleichen Rahmen, Rock Shox Fahrwerk und SRAM X9 Ausstattung fÃ¼r 1.599 â¬, Farbe wird ein bÃ¶ses mattes Schwarz mit glÃ¤nzend schwarzen Dekoren.

RADON Team


----------



## Collard (27. Mai 2013)

HI,

gibt es schon einen Preis für das ZR Race 650B?


----------



## waldleopard (27. Mai 2013)

Danke Radon, hört sich gut an


----------



## RobG301 (27. Mai 2013)

Gibt es denn irgendwelche genaueren Infos zu dem 650B CFK-Enduro?

Das Slide E1 und E2 bleibt laut Radon "unverändert im Programm", was also auch heißen würde es kriegt KEINE innenverlegten Züge!

Bin gespannt auf die Rockshox-Modelle des Swoop! So wie in der Freeride gezeigt würde es mir gefallen!


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Mai 2013)

Ein Slide E1,5 mit kompletter XT (auch Bremse) Ausstattung und dem E2 Fahrwerk wär was feines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostemer (27. Mai 2013)

Cfk enduro??? Soll doch ein am werden oder?

Edit
Ok... ein leichtes enduro heißt es


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (27. Mai 2013)

Wenn Radon gerade so gesprächig ist ...

Was sind den die Ausstattungsdetails und Farben der neuen Swoop 175er ab August? Fahrwerk, Schaltung, Bremse, Farben?


----------



## RobG301 (27. Mai 2013)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Cfk enduro??? Soll doch ein am werden oder?
> 
> Edit
> Ok... ein leichtes enduro heißt es



Ja gut, leichtes Enduro ist ja schon das E1/E2 Slide und 160/160 ist ja schon recht gut, hat das Canyon Strive ja zum Beispiel auch (gut hinten 165) oder ein Cube Stereo usw.!


----------



## Boardi05 (27. Mai 2013)

CubeRider1986 schrieb:


> Ja gut, leichtes Enduro ist ja schon das E1/E2 Slide und 160/160 ist ja schon recht gut, hat das Canyon Strive ja zum Beispiel auch (gut hinten 165) oder ein Cube Stereo usw.!



E1 und E1 haben 160/150


----------



## RobG301 (27. Mai 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> E1 und E1 haben 160/150



160/160 bezog sich da schon auf das neue 650B Enduro, was für Frühjahr angekündigt ist!

Stimmt das Slide E1/E2 hat hinten 150 und vorne ne 160er! Halt nen 150er Slide mit ner größeren Gabel!


----------



## raptora (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Slide 7.1 ist gerade angekommen 

Möchte aber gerne etwas anderes kundtun und ist ja auch interessant für Käufer der 2014er Modelle:

Anscheinend läuft die Abwicklung jetzt wesentlich schneller ab, Rad wurde am Wochenende bei der Sonderpreisaktion online bestellt und Aufträge waren bestimmt mehr als genug da.

Montag kam schon der Beleg übers Onlinetracking und jetzt gerade kam der Karton hier in der Firma an, schneller gehts wirklich nicht und das ist sehr erfreulich 

In der Regel habe ich früher immer ca. 1 Woche warten müssen, anscheinend ist da grundlegend im Ablauf was geändert worden oder ich hatte einfach nur RIESENGLÜCK


----------



## frx_Bender (29. Mai 2013)

raptora schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> mein Slide 7.1 ist gerade angekommen
> 
> Möchte aber gerne etwas anderes kundtun und ist ja auch interessant für Käufer der 2014er Modelle:
> ...


 
Kann ich schneller!  Mein Kumpel hatte ja 3 Minuten nach dir bestellt (gleiche Rad) und der Hobel ist gestern beim Service Partner angekommen. Heute kann er es abholen.
War übrigens bei meinem Slide 150 vor ca. einem Monat genauso. Da hatte ich Donnerstag 22:00 Uhr bestellt und kam Mittwoch drauf beim Service Partner an.  

Sry für OT


----------



## raptora (29. Mai 2013)

frx_Bender schrieb:


> Kann ich schneller!  Mein Kumpel hatte ja 3 Minuten nach dir bestellt (gleiche Rad) und der Hobel ist gestern beim Service Partner angekommen. Heute kann er es abholen.
> War übrigens bei meinem Slide 150 vor ca. einem Monat genauso. Da hatte ich Donnerstag 22:00 Uhr bestellt und kam Mittwoch drauf beim Service Partner an.
> 
> Sry für OT



Interessant zu hören das ich kein Einzelfall bin, da scheint sich aber in der Organisation auch was geändert zu haben, ist schon echt flott was da jetzt ab geht.
Noch ein Grund mehr jetzt Radon zu kaufen


----------



## Marcello29 (29. Mai 2013)

Meins kommt laut Sendungsverfolgung auch heute an, glaube ich hatte am gleichen Tag bestellt. Die waren also recht fix, auch vom Support her und bei Fragen am Telefon usw. kann ich echt nix negatives zu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldleopard (29. Mai 2013)

Eure Posts passen besser in den Erfahrungen-Thread.
Hier sollten Informationen die 2014-Modelle betreffend stehen, sowas in der Art würde ich hier gerne lesen:
"Die brandneuen Radon Modelle für 2014 gehen nächsten Montag online, viele bereits ab der letzten Juliwoche lieferbar, natürlich nehmen wir eure Vorbestellungen gerne entgegen." Macht hin!


----------



## L0GlN (29. Mai 2013)

Wie werden die Preise bzw. von Ausstattungen her sein bei den 2014er Modelle im Vergleich zum Vorjahr? 
(2013er Modelle waren ja leider weniger attraktiv wie 2012er Modelle.)

Übrigens, was bedeuten hier konkret innenverlegte Züge? Handelt es sich um komplett innenverlegte Züge? 
Ich interessiere mich hier für ZR Race 29er Modelle. 2013er Modelle sind ja nur im Unterrohr innenverlegt.


----------



## backstein689 (31. Mai 2013)

So, jetzt mal wieder echte News von Facebook:

*Radon 2014 on TOUR  im Münchener Raum:
 SLIDE E2, SLIDE E1, SLIDE 29", VAILLANT, BLACK SIN, SWOOP 190, SWOOP 210
Infos, Preise, Ausstattungen zu allen 2014er Modellen
 KOMMEN-SCHAUEN-TESTEN
 Wir sind für Euch da -Euer RADON ON TOUR TEAM

 MTB FESTIVAL 1.ter und 2.ter Juni am TEGERNSEE*


Also wer in der Nähe wohnt, hingehen und ausquetschen


----------



## waldleopard (2. Juni 2013)

War jemand beim Festival am Tegernsee? Hoffentlich ist da nicht alles abgesoffen und es waren bei dem Wetter überhaupt Leute da, es soll ja noch weiter regnen.


----------



## Boardi05 (3. Juni 2013)

Ausstattungsvarianten der 29" Slide 130 2014

Slide 130 29" 

8.0 1999,-
RS Revelation RL SA QR15
RS Monarch RT3
RS Reverb Stealth
XT Ausstattung
Shifter, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Bremse
Sun Ringlè Laufradsatz 29" QR15/QR
Syntace Ausstattung
Nobby Nic 

9.0 2499,-
FOX PL 32 FIT CTD Adjust
FOX PL 32 Float BV XV
RS Reverb Stealth
SRAM XO Bremse
XO Schaltwerk
X9 Umwerfer, Shifter
Race Face Turbine Kurbel
Race Face Turbine Lenker 725, Vorbau
Mavic Cossroc 29 15mm/X12 6 Bolt WTS
Nobby Nic

9.0 SL 2999,-
RS PIKE RC 29" 2P 15QR
RS Monarch RT3
RS Reverb Stealth
XTR
Formula T1 180/180
Syntace F109/Vector 7075 760mm
DT M1700 Spline 15/X12
Conti Mountain King 2 Pro Tection 2.4

10.0 3299,-
FOX PL 32 Float 29 FIT CTD
FOX PL Float CTD BV adjust
SRAM XX1
RS Stealth
Bremse XO 180/180
Crossmax ST 29 
Syntace Factory Kit
Nobby Nic 

10.0 SL 4500,-
FOX PL 32 Float 29 FIT CTD
FOX PL Float CTD BV adjust
RS Reverb Stealth
XTR kpl.
XTR 180/180
Reynolds MTN 650/29
Syntace Factory Kit
Conti Mountain King 2 Pro Tection 2.4


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juni 2013)

The Vaillant 2014 coming in August
Specifications:

Vaillant Ultegra 1999,-
Ultegra 11
Syntace F109
Syntace Racelite CDR 2014
Citec 3000 HP Aero
Schwalbe Ultremo ZX

Vaillant RED 2799,-
SRAM RED 22
Syntace F109
Syntace Racelite CDR 2014
Citec 3000 HP Aero
Schwalbe Ultremo ZX

Vaillant Dura Ace 
Dura Ace 9000
Syntace F109
Syntace Racelite CDR 2014
Mavic Cosmic Elite S
Schwalbe Ultremo ZX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juni 2013)

Specification Swoop 175 2014
Swoop 175 2014 coming in August

Swoop 6.0 1699,-
RS Domain RC CL taper
RS Monarch Plus R
SLX Derailleur front/rear
Formula RX 180/180
Race Face Evolve post
Race Face Evolve riser bar 725mm and stem
Race Face Chester crank
Sun Ringlè rims 2QR15/X12
Big Betty 2.4

Swoop 7.0 2199,-
RS Lyrik RC taper
RS Monrach Plus RC3
RS Reverb Stealth
XT Derailleur
Race Face Chester crank
Formula T1 180/180
Syntace Factory Kit
DT E1900 Sline 26 QR15/X12
Big Betty 2.4

Swoop 8.0 2799,-
FOX PL 36 Float 180 R O/B taper QR20
FOX PL Float X CTD Adjust BV K
RS Reverb Stealth
SRAM X9
Formula T1 180/180
Race Face Atlas 24/36 Bash
Race Face Atlas Factory Kit
DT E2000 20mm/X12
Big Betty 2.4

Swoop 9.0 3299,-
FOX PL 36 Float 180 RC2 Fit taper QR20
FOX PL Float X CTD Adjust BV K
RS Reverb Stealth
SRAM XO
SRAM XO Trail 180/180
Race Face SIX C 24/36 Bash
Race Face Atlas Factory Kit
DT E2000 20mm/X12
Big Betty 2.4

Specification Swoop 190 and Swoop 210 coming soon


----------



## Boardi05 (4. Juni 2013)

Specifications Slide 140 & 150 2014
The Slides coming in August

Slide 140 7.0 NEW 1599,-
RS Revelation RL 2P 140mm QR15
RS Monarch RT 
SRAM X9
AVID E3
Syntace Factory KIT stem, bar, post
Sun Ringlè 26 QR15/X12
Nobby Nic 

Slide 150 8.0 1999,-
RS Revelation RL 2P taper QR15
RS Monarch RT
RS Reverb
XT
XT Disc 180/180
Syntace Factory KIT stem, bar
Sun Ringlè 26 QR15/X12
Nobby Nic 

Slide 150 9.0 2599,-
FOX PL 32 Talas CTD adjust FIT taper QR15
FOX PL Float CTD adjust
RS Reverb Stealth
XO derailleur
X9 shifter and front derailleur
Syntace 760 Factory Kit
Formula T1 180/180
DT M1700 spline 26 QR15/X12
Nobby Nic


Slide 150 10.0 2999,- Bad Boy
RS Pike RC 26 2P 15 QR black/black
RS Monarch Plus RC 3 black/black
RS Reverb Stealth black
XO
XO Trail 180/180
Syntace 760mm Factory Kit
E13 TRS + AL 26
Nobby Nic

Slide 150 10.0 LE World Cup 3899,-
FOX PL 32 Talas CTD adjust FIT taper QR15
FOX PL Float CTD adjust
RS Reverb Stealth
Syntace 760 Factory Kit
XTR 2014
XTR 2014 DICS 180/180
Crossmax ST
Mountain King 2 Pro Tection 2.4


----------



## Didgi (4. Juni 2013)

Mh, das Warten aufs 14er Swoop 7.0 lohnt sich meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich. Bestell mir das jetzige Swoop 7.0. Aufrüsten geht immer


----------



## Bikesen (4. Juni 2013)

Was würdet ihr sagen, lohnt sich das Warten auf das neue Slide 150 8.0 2014 oder lieber die das Slide 150 8.0 2013 SE nehmen, welches in den nächsten zwei Wochen rauskommen soll?


----------



## waldleopard (4. Juni 2013)

Danke fürs posten der Specs.
Whut? Slide 140/150 8.0 RT Dämpfer und *kein* RT3?! Hä?! Open/Pedal. Aber das Slide 130 8.0 hat RT3! Das kann doch nicht sein.  
Bin doch enttäuscht das es nicht der RT3 ist.  Aber vielleicht sehr langlebig. 8.0 keine Stealth Reverb?? Es hieß doch alle Slides. Aber die schwarz anodisierten Standrohre der RS sind ja geil, grade mit schwarzem Rahmen aber auch mit knalligen Farben.
Ansonsten überleg ich mir echt das Swoop 7.0 zu nehmen. Naja, mal sehen was die Konkurrenz so abliefert. 

Edit: Ausserdem würde ich Wahlmöglichkeiten wie es zum Bsp. bei Transalp der Fall ist begrüßen. 2 Bremsoptionen, Reifen etc.
Dann würde ich sofort den Nobby Nic in die Wüste schicken und MK, FA oder HD wählen.


----------



## Kostemer (4. Juni 2013)

Endlich gehts hier mal los 
Was mich am meisten interessiert ist das Gewicht der Bikes und die Daten vom Carbon Slide.


----------



## Markdierk (4. Juni 2013)

Finde es ein weng schade, dass im Slide 150 10.0 LE World Cup nur der Crossmax ST verbaut wird. Für mich unverständlich.
Fände es auch generell irgendwie sinnvoller, die Laufräder (gerade auch beim Swoop) etwas hochwertiger zu verbauen und dafür die Schaltung etwas zu reduzieren. Finde da kommt die Funktionalität etwas zu kurz.


----------



## Tomak (6. Juni 2013)

Crossmax ST = 600 Euro 

Finde ich schon, dass das einen brauchbarer LRS ist.

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## Markdierk (6. Juni 2013)

Ich sage ja nicht, dass er Mist ist. Die 600 beziehen sich ja aber auch auf der Aftermarket, der Preis sagt also nicht wirklich viel über die Qualität aus, zumal viele Systemlaufräder noch viel teurer sind.
Da nehmen sich die Bikehersteller aber alle nichts, verbaut wird nunmal was billig in großen Mengen zu bekommen ist.
Ist einfach meine persönliche Meinung, ich würde lieber mit SLX Schaltung rumfahren und dafür einen breiten, stabilen LRS im Bike haben.
Zugegebener Maßen ist das wohl kaum möglich, wenn man sieht, dass der Unterschied zwischen einem SLX und einem XTR Part wenige Euro sind, ein (für Serienbikes) ungewöhnlicher LRS(Spank/Notubes/AC usw) gleich mit ein paar Euro mehr zu Buche schlägt


----------



## QE2 (6. Juni 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Ich sage ja nicht, dass er Mist ist. Die 600 beziehen sich ja aber auch auf der Aftermarket, der Preis sagt also nicht wirklich viel über die Qualität aus, zumal viele Systemlaufräder noch viel teurer sind.
> Da nehmen sich die Bikehersteller aber alle nichts, verbaut wird nunmal was billig in großen Mengen zu bekommen ist.
> Ist einfach meine persönliche Meinung, ich würde lieber mit SLX Schaltung rumfahren und dafür einen breiten, stabilen LRS im Bike haben.
> Zugegebener Maßen ist das wohl kaum möglich, wenn man sieht, dass der Unterschied zwischen einem SLX und einem XTR Part wenige Euro sind, ein (für Serienbikes) ungewöhnlicher LRS(Spank/Notubes/AC usw) gleich mit ein paar Euro mehr zu Buche schlägt



Gerade die tollen Systemlaufräder wie Crank Brother etc. halten doch von hier bis mittag und sind in einem AM völlig fehl am Platz. Der Mavic ist schon perfekt und kostet 700,- Euro nebenbei uvP. Einen schlechteren und billigeren Laufradsatz auf Kosten der Ausstattung Statt XTR auf SLX , das wär ein toller Kuhhandel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (6. Juni 2013)

Deshalb habe ich CB auch nicht genannt, deshalb weiß ich nun nicht genau, wieso sie diese ansprechen. Der Mavic ist weder perfekt(gibts es garnicht) noch besser als billigere Läufradsätze, wenn man die Aftermarketpreise anschaut.
Hope + Spank/Flow Ex .... alle wesentlich besser und billiger als der Mavic. Wie schon gesgat sind die Dinger(Mavic usw) für die Hersteller aber so billig, dass sie zwar immernoch schlechter sind aber nicht mehr teurer


----------



## QE2 (6. Juni 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Deshalb habe ich CB auch nicht genannt, deshalb weiß ich nun nicht genau, wieso sie diese ansprechen. Der Mavic ist weder perfekt(gibts es garnicht) noch besser als billigere Läufradsätze, wenn man die Aftermarketpreise anschaut.
> Hope + Spank/Flow Ex .... alle wesentlich besser und billiger als der Mavic. Wie schon gesgat sind die Dinger(Mavic usw) für die Hersteller aber so billig, dass sie zwar immernoch schlechter sind aber nicht mehr teurer




Dafür sind sie extrem leicht, haben tope Messergebnisse, Teste und werden von vielen Profis gefahren. Wüsste selber keinen Laufradsatz auf meinem Bike, der besser wäre.


----------



## Markdierk (6. Juni 2013)

Naja ich fasse es in einem Post zusammen, um andre User, die hier über die neuen Bikes diskutieren wollen, nicht unnötig weiter zu belästigen.
Erst einmal bin ich es Leid ihre Postings zu beantworten, die sich durch Zitate zwar direkt auf die Postings anderer User beziehen, inhaltlich aber wenig differenziert sind. Dazu scheinen sie mir einen unglaublichen Drang zu haben, Radon in jeder Hinsicht zu verteidigen, wobei die Objektivität doch stark leidet. 

Ich habe hier in dem Forum meine Meinung mitgeteilt, dass ich andere Laufräder bevorzugen würde, sehe ich mir diverse Foren etc an, bleibe ich ganz klar bei der Meinung, dass Systemlaufräder a la Mavic und Co nur für die Bikehersteller einen Vorteil aufweisen (billig), letztendlich aber kein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis haben.

Wie kann man denn einen maximal durchschnittlichen LRS als perfekt bezeichnen, wo es eine unglaubliche Fülle an stabileren, leichteren Laufradsätzen gibt, die langlebiger sind, einfacher zu warten sind und eine vernünftige Maulweite aufweisen. Soweit ich weiß, sind die Dinger nicht einmal für 2,4er Reifen vorgeschrieben, verständlich bei solch einer Maulweite.
Noch einmal zum Schluss, ich verstehe, wieso Hersteller und auf Profis auf solche Produkte setzen, das sind einfach finanzielle Aspekte und die Dinger sind, _wie ich bereits gesagt habe, _ja nicht direkt Schrott
Ich würde mir jedoch durchdachtere Bikes wünschen (von allen Herstellern) und weniger Augenwischerei. (Bestes Beispiel das XT Laufwerk an Bikes an denen sonst nur Deore verbaut ist.)

*edit: Was ich wirklich gut finde, dass der Kunde wieder zunehmend die Chance bekommt, zwischen FOX und RS zu wählen


----------



## Bikesen (6. Juni 2013)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Was würdet ihr sagen, lohnt sich das Warten auf das neue Slide 150 8.0 2014 oder lieber die das Slide 150 8.0 2013 SE nehmen, welches in den nächsten zwei Wochen rauskommen soll?



Kann mir mit der Frage jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2013)

ICH würde warten, denn ich kaufe NIE wieder Fox.


----------



## waldleopard (6. Juni 2013)

Die sollten beide RS Fahrwerk haben.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (6. Juni 2013)

LOL. Verlesen. 

Dann gleich. Weil ein Rad was man nicht hat, kann man nicht fahren.


----------



## QE2 (6. Juni 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Naja ich fasse es in einem Post zusammen, um andre User, die hier über die neuen Bikes diskutieren wollen, nicht unnötig weiter zu belästigen.
> Erst einmal bin ich es Leid ihre Postings zu beantworten, die sich durch Zitate zwar direkt auf die Postings anderer User beziehen, inhaltlich aber wenig differenziert sind. Dazu scheinen sie mir einen unglaublichen Drang zu haben, Radon in jeder Hinsicht zu verteidigen, wobei die Objektivität doch stark leidet.
> 
> Ich habe hier in dem Forum meine Meinung mitgeteilt, dass ich andere Laufräder bevorzugen würde, sehe ich mir diverse Foren etc an, bleibe ich ganz klar bei der Meinung, dass Systemlaufräder a la Mavic und Co nur für die Bikehersteller einen Vorteil aufweisen (billig), letztendlich aber kein gutes Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis haben.
> ...



Ich weiß nicht warum du hier persönlich werden musst. Wenn deiner Meinung nach die hochwertigsten Laugradsätze alle billig und schlecht sind, dann schön für dich. Es zwingt dich auch keiner jeden Kommentar beantworten zu müssen.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (7. Juni 2013)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Kann mir mit der Frage jemand weiterhelfen?



Wie soll Dir das denn jemand anderes beantworten? Musst du doch selbst wissen, obs für Dich lohnt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunnyking (7. Juni 2013)

Bikesen schrieb:


> Kann mir mit der Frage jemand weiterhelfen?



Wenn dir innenverlegte Züge gefallen musst du warten!


----------



## fissenid (7. Juni 2013)

Ich bin  kein Facebooker und hänge immer mit den Infos hinterher!

Gibt es auch was über die 2014er Damenmodelle?
Meine Freundin will das ZR Lady, aber leider ist das auch so gut wie vergriffen. Ihre Größe ist nicht mehr lieferbar.

Danke!
Gruß
Dominik


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (7. Juni 2013)

Der Zugriff auf https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes geht ohne sich bei FB anzumelden.


----------



## -=ToReaDoR=- (7. Juni 2013)

Radon hat jetzt auf der Website eine Seite mit den specs der 2014er Modelle veröffentlicht. Bisher nur einige (glaube nur Rennräder), soll aber nach und nach erweitert werden.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-07-06-13--Radon-Specs-2014-_id_24503_.htm


----------



## Patensen (7. Juni 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Wenn deiner Meinung nach die hochwertigsten Laugradsätze alle billig und schlecht sind, dann schön für dich.



Sinnerfassendes Lesen zählt nicht zu deinen Stärken, oder? 



_________________________
gesendet von unterwegs


----------



## RobG301 (7. Juni 2013)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Endlich gehts hier mal los
> Was mich am meisten interessiert ist das Gewicht der Bikes und die Daten vom Carbon Slide.



Zum CFK-Enduro rückt Radon leider noch keine Informationen raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RobG301 (7. Juni 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Gerade die tollen Systemlaufräder wie Crank Brother etc. halten doch von hier bis mittag und sind in einem AM völlig fehl am Platz. Der Mavic ist schon perfekt und kostet 700,- Euro nebenbei uvP. Einen schlechteren und billigeren Laufradsatz auf Kosten der Ausstattung Statt XTR auf SLX , das wär ein toller Kuhhandel



Finde auch das die Mavic gut sind, verglichen mit Spank/Sunringle!

Wobei ich ja Fan von ZTR Flow EX bin!


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juni 2013)

-=ToReaDoR=- schrieb:


> Radon hat jetzt auf der Website eine Seite mit den specs der 2014er Modelle veröffentlicht. Bisher nur einige (glaube nur Rennräder), soll aber nach und nach erweitert werden.
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-07-06-13--Radon-Specs-2014-_id_24503_.htm



nun sind auch ein paar MTB in der Liste


----------



## Kostemer (7. Juni 2013)

Oh man wenn ich das schon lese. Keine Angaben zum Gewicht. Und das bei allen Bikes.  Aaarrrrrr

Edit
Und das slide 150 8.0 keine steahlt?


----------



## Boardi05 (7. Juni 2013)

Die Gewichtsangaben sind letzte Jahr auch sehr spät gekommen für die 2013er Bikes, einige sogar erst im Februar/März


----------



## Kostemer (7. Juni 2013)

Sorry aber dann hat sich das für mich erledigt. Mein neues bike soll auf jeden fall leichter sein wie mein jetziges. Und ich finde auch das Gewicht für relativ wichtig beim kauf.

Edit
Der Witz wäre ja wenn die beim carbon slide auch keine Angaben machen.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (7. Juni 2013)

Also wenn ich das so lese, bereue ich es absolut nicht mein Slide 9.0 gekauft zu haben.


----------



## waldleopard (7. Juni 2013)

Seltsam das 8er keine Stealth aber das 8er Slide 130 29" für den gleichen Preis schon oder wie? 
Die Farben sind auch interessant:
8.0 einmal schwarz-anthrazit mit oranger Schrift/Decals, einmal umgekehrt mit blauer Schrift/Decals.
9.0 blue-lime und "The Italian Stallion" 
10.0 schwarz glänzend?!
10.0 LE anthrazit-schwarz

Wie sind eigentlich die Demon/Inferno verglichen mit den M1700 Spline?
Die sind doch auch aufm aktuellen Slide 8.0, taugen die euch?


----------



## Keks_nascher (7. Juni 2013)

Wird der Slide 150 8.0 Rahmen nicht Orange mit komplett schwarzen Decals wie beim 29" Slide 130?

Schwarzer Rahmen mit Orange Schrift? Oranger Rahmen mit Blauer Schrift?

Woher weißt du welche Farbe die Rahmenfarbe ist?


----------



## Vincy (7. Juni 2013)

*Ausstattungen Slide 150 2014 und Slide 130 29er 2014*



 
http://abload.de/image.php?img=slide150_25842wul7e.jpg







 



Bitte habt Verständnis dafür, daß wir uns eventl. Änderungen vorbehalten müssen.
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-07-06-13--Radon-Specs-2014-_id_24503_.htm


----------



## waldleopard (7. Juni 2013)

Tatsache. Das könnte durchaus sein. Also ein oranges slide 150 8.0 und eins mit blauem Rahmen. Wobei laut Tabelle beim 29" slide 130 dann nur das 9.0 einen orangen Rahmen hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ms303 (7. Juni 2013)

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Ahnung, ob beim Slide 150 auch die Geometrie überarbeitet wurde?

Oder bestehen die Neuerungen beim Rahmen nur bei den innen verlegten Zügen?

Weil Rock Shox ist ja schon mal interessant beim 10.0...


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2013)

Die restlichen Setups sind da.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-07-06-13--Radon-Specs-2014-_id_24503_.htm

Ich hätt gern nen Swoop Rahmen. Das gefällt mir alles nicht. irgendwie unrund Alles.


----------



## QE2 (10. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Die restlichen Setups sind da.
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-07-06-13--Radon-Specs-2014-_id_24503_.htm
> 
> Ich hätt gern nen Swoop Rahmen. Das gefällt mir alles nicht. irgendwie unrund Alles.



Warum? Gabeln?


----------



## Kostemer (10. Juni 2013)

Was heiÃt die Restlichen? Da fehlt noch einiges?! 

Swoop 210
Swoop 190
Slide Carbon

Und wo zum Geier ist das groÃ angekÃ¼ndigte Swoop fÃ¼r 2199â¬ mit XT und RS Ausstattung?!?!?!


----------



## waldleopard (10. Juni 2013)

Slide 140, Slide 125, Skeen..


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (10. Juni 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Warum? Gabeln?


Die Lyrik RC ist meilenweit von der RC2DH weg und sowas gehört an so ein Rad. Über Fox rede ich nicht.  Vom restlichen Setup passt mir rein nix, klar ich wollte eh viel vom jetzigen Rad übernehmen, aber da bleibt nix vom Swoop über.

Also wird es wenn überhaupt das 1700-er und es wird alles bis auf den SLX Umwerfer verkloppt. Hoffe das wird schwarz-elox. Wenn nein, hmm ...

Ich hatte irgendwie immer noch auf einen RC2DH und einen Vivid Air gehofft, mit ... ach egal.

Ist immer noch günstig so ein Ausschlachterahmen, mit meinem ED bin ich jetzt was den Rahmen angeht (also Qualität) zufrieden.

Das Slide 150E1 ist allerdings ziemlich klasse. Nur zu wenig Hub.


----------



## log11 (10. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Die restlichen Setups sind da.
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-07-06-13--Radon-Specs-2014-_id_24503_.htm
> 
> Ich hätt gern nen Swoop Rahmen. Das gefällt mir alles nicht. irgendwie unrund Alles.



Das waren mit Sicherheit noch nicht alle 2014er Radon Modelle. Mir fehlen zum Beispiel noch das ZR Race 29" und das neue ZR Team 29".


----------



## backstein689 (10. Juni 2013)

warum hat das slide 130 29 woman denn einen besseren laufradsatz als das normale? !!!!


----------



## piotty (10. Juni 2013)

genau. slx aber kein xt. so sind die ****ten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McKrusty (10. Juni 2013)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie das Slide 150 9.0 in GREEN/RED/WHITE ausschauen wird?
BLUE/LIME ist ja klar, trifft aber meinen Geschmack leider 0


----------



## QE2 (10. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Die Lyrik RC ist meilenweit von der RC2DH weg und sowas gehört an so ein Rad. Über Fox rede ich nicht.  Vom restlichen Setup passt mir rein nix, klar ich wollte eh viel vom jetzigen Rad übernehmen, aber da bleibt nix vom Swoop über.
> 
> Also wird es wenn überhaupt das 1700-er und es wird alles bis auf den SLX Umwerfer verkloppt. Hoffe das wird schwarz-elox. Wenn nein, hmm ...
> 
> ...



Ist es denn sicher, dass es die RC2DH 2014 gibt?


----------



## Vincy (10. Juni 2013)




----------



## RobG301 (11. Juni 2013)

Schade, dass es das E2 nicht mehr mit XX1 gibt, aber vllt ja dann das neue CFK-Enduro was kommen soll!


----------



## waldleopard (11. Juni 2013)

Dafür ist das E1 ein richtig heisses Eisen. Für 2399.- 
Wie ich mich auf die ersten Fotos der Bikes freue..


----------



## powerschwabe (11. Juni 2013)

Wird es auch ein neues TEAM oder Race geben? Oder dürfen wir hier uns noch ein wenig gedulden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kostemer (11. Juni 2013)

Steht doch alles hier!







[/quote]


----------



## log11 (11. Juni 2013)

Besonders das ZR Team 29" 7.0 und das Skeen 29" vermisse ich auch noch in der Radon 2014 Übersicht. Mal schauen ob die in den kommenden Tagen noch erscheinen.


----------



## backstein689 (11. Juni 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Besonders das ZR Team 29" 7.0 und das Skeen 29" vermisse ich auch noch in der Radon 2014 Übersicht. Mal schauen ob die in den kommenden Tagen noch erscheinen.



Auf dem geposteten Bild steht: Skeen 29 [...] die Präsentation erfolgt im Frühjahr 2014. 

Also wird das Skeen 29 ein echtes 2014er Bike


----------



## log11 (11. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Auf dem geposteten Bild steht: Skeen 29 [...] die Präsentation erfolgt im Frühjahr 2014.
> 
> Also wird das Skeen 29 ein echtes 2014er Bike



Ja vermutlich hast Du recht. Das wird wohl dann auch das Team 29" 7.0 betreffen?


----------



## waldleopard (11. Juni 2013)

Ich wurde erhört  
Danke Radon


----------



## xsonicx (12. Juni 2013)

Cool...Black Sin in grün..seeeehr geil!


----------



## josh16 (12. Juni 2013)

Wie sind denn die Meinungen zu E1 2014 vs Swoop 7.0 2014 vs Swoop 7.0 2013
Wo gibts mehr fürs Geld? was ist die bessere Basis?


----------



## Kostemer (13. Juni 2013)

Die Liste wurde erweitert


----------



## waldleopard (13. Juni 2013)

Ich tipp da eher auf ein schwarzes Black Sin mit grüner Schrift. Hintere Farbe=Hauptfarbe..


----------



## backstein689 (13. Juni 2013)

mmh bei den fullies war es bisher immer so: rahmen/hinterbau/decals. 
z.b. slide 150 10.0 2013


Beim slide 130 2014 steht blue/red/white. da bin ich sehr gespannt drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (13. Juni 2013)

Warum beim E1 keine Pike mit RCT3? :/


----------



## -=ToReaDoR=- (13. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Ich tipp da eher auf ein schwarzes Black Sin mit grüner Schrift. Hintere Farbe=Hauptfarbe..



Bestimmt nicht. Das 2012er kommt laut specs mit folgenden Farben daher: "carbon blue/black/white". Die blaue Hauptfarbe wird also zuerst genannt.
Außerdem sind mittlerweile auch die Black Sins 9.0, 10.0 und 10.0 SL gelistet. Allesamt in "matt black/glossy black". Da wird das 8.0 nicht grün nur als Akzent-Farbe haben.

Nein, es wird wohl so aussehen, wie das Black Sin 29 von 2012 schon in diversen Marketing-Fotos zu sehen war.

Da freu ich mich riesig drauf - das Grün ist einfach nur geil!


----------



## waldleopard (13. Juni 2013)

Kann sein, muss aber nicht.  Lassen wir uns überraschen ob die Reihenfolge der Farben bei allen Modellen überhaupt die gleiche Bedeutung hat. 2 Farben-3 Farben.
Erste Farbe=Hauptfarbe, naja, kann mir nicht vorstellen daß z.B. das Slide 130 9.0 mit
BLACK/WHITE/LIME
BLACK/WHITE/NEONORANGE
zweimal schwarz ist. Es gab auch Fotos in Knallorange.


----------



## backstein689 (13. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Kann sein, muss aber nicht.  Lassen wir uns überraschen ob die Reihenfolge der Farben bei allen Modellen überhaupt die gleiche Bedeutung hat. 2 Farben-3 Farben.
> Erste Farbe=Hauptfarbe, naja, kann mir nicht vorstellen daß z.B. das Slide 130 9.0 mit
> BLACK/WHITE/LIME
> BLACK/WHITE/NEONORANGE
> zweimal schwarz ist. Es gab auch Fotos in Knallorange.



Das komplett Orange wird es nicht geben, da die Farbe auf Dauer nicht lichtecht ist. Steht in diesem Artikel unter dem dritten Bild.
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2013/05/16/garda-bike-festival-radon-und-alutech/


----------



## waldleopard (13. Juni 2013)

Aha, vielleicht ist ja Grün auch nicht lichtstabil.


----------



## Sabo.g (16. Juni 2013)

Werden die Modelle direkt nach der Eurobike erhältlich sein oder muss man sich dafür länger gedulden?

MFG Sabo


----------



## backstein689 (16. Juni 2013)

Sabo.g schrieb:


> Werden die Modelle direkt nach der Eurobike erhältlich sein oder muss man sich dafür länger gedulden?
> 
> MFG Sabo



Zitat von Chris Stahl (Geschäftsführer Radon) aus dem Rückzug Topic:

"Wir verwenden unsere Energie die bestehenden Bikes weiter zu verbessern  und werden ab Ende August vor der Eurobike bereits die 2014er Modelle  liefern können, da die 2013er bereits ausverkauft sind."


----------



## Sabo.g (16. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Info. MFG Sabo


----------



## Alex-87 (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo Leute,

mich spricht das ZR Race 29er 6.1 SL total an vom Design, Farben etc.
Nun meine Frage, da ich mich nicht so gut mit den Komponenten auskenne,
lohnt es sich das Bike jetzt zu kaufen oder lieber die neuen Modelle abwarten? (rein aus technischer sicht)  
Die ganzen bezeichnungen der einzelnen Teile sagen mir garnichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (18. Juni 2013)

reine optikfrage

preise werden eher nicht besser, dank preiserhöhungenm seitens der hersteller etc.


----------



## log11 (19. Juni 2013)

News auf Fratzenbook.

Zitat Radon:

"2014 ZR Race 8.0 29" 1499,- kommt in brushed Aluminium mit giftgrüner SID, XT Ausstattung mit XT Bremse und DT X 1900 Spline. Die schnörkellose Retro-Optik bedingt einen perfekt geschweissten Alurahmen allerhöchster Qualitätsstufe"

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, haben die DT X1900 -> 622 x 17 ETRTO. Ich frag mich immer was 17mm Maulweite an nem MTB zu suchen hat.


----------



## signalgrau (19. Juni 2013)

Auf Facebook kann man das Slide 130 8.0 in 29" sehen. Mit XT Ausstattung mit XT Bremsen und einem Sun Ringle Laufradsatz.


----------



## Boardi05 (19. Juni 2013)

Statement zu den Swoop 2014

Worin liegt unser Erfolg? Versuchen sich zu verbessern, indem man das Bestehende und Neue ständig wieder in Frage stellt, überdenkt und ändert, wenn man zu anderen Erkenntnissen gelangt. Bodo Probst hat sich noch einmal die Spezifikationen der Swoop Modelle 175 Enduro, 190 Freeride und 210 DH zur Hand genommen und sich mit euren Anmerkungen und Bitten beschäftigt. Wir werden die neuen Spezifikationen in den nächsten Tagen mit den Farbdecals veröffentlichen. Leider verschiebt sich durch die vielen Änderungen auch der Liefertermin der 175er um circa 2 Monate. Die 190 und 210er Modelle waren eh erst für Anfang 2014 eingeplant.


----------



## waldleopard (19. Juni 2013)

Sehe da nur einen Rahmen mit Komponenten. Müsste aber eigentlich der Slide 130 9.0 Rahmen in Black/White/Lime sein mit 8.0 Komponenten.


----------



## Sabo.g (19. Juni 2013)

Ob man das Black Sin 8.0 auch mit den DT Swiss x1600 aus dem 9.0 für ein paar Euro mehr bekommt?
Oder sind die SPezifikationen fest und nicht veränderbar?
MFG Sabo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2013)

1. Die Konfig ist so wie sie ist und somit unveränderbar wenn man online bestellt (das wurde schon mehrfach besprochen).

2. Wenn Du Vorort kaufst kannst Du versuchen zu verhandeln, dass Du die X1600 bekommst und Deine 8.0 er Felgen dort läßt. Dafür nen Aufpreis zahlst der etwas geringer als der Neupreis der X1600 wäre. Aber ob das klappt erfährst Du nur Vorort im Megastore.


----------



## backstein689 (19. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Sehe da nur einen Rahmen mit Komponenten. Müsste aber eigentlich der Slide 130 9.0 Rahmen in Black/White/Lime sein mit 8.0 Komponenten.



Das frag ich mich auch die ganze Zeit. Wenns so wäre, bin ich auf den Black Shine umsomehr gespannt. 
Und auf Blue/Red/White auch. Ich stell mit gerade dunkel blau eloxiert vor, das wäre ein knaller. So in der Art:


----------



## log11 (19. Juni 2013)

Wurde eigentlich schon bekannt gegeben wann die 2014er Modelle auf der HP von Radon "bebildert" werden?


----------



## waldleopard (20. Juni 2013)

Nicht das ich wüsste, bin auch gespannt auf Bilder der neuen Modelle bzw. Rahmenfarbe. Wie Black Shine aussehen wird ist ja schon bekannt.


----------



## wallacexiv (20. Juni 2013)

Ist das Black Shine eloxiert oder gepulvert?


----------



## filiale (20. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Nicht das ich wüsste, bin auch gespannt auf Bilder der neuen Modelle bzw. Rahmenfarbe. Wie Black Shine aussehen wird ist ja schon bekannt.



Ist das so ? Wo gibt es ein Bild dazu ? Auf FB hab ich nix gesehen.


----------



## Vincy (20. Juni 2013)

Slide 130 8.0 29" 





https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes...33640658.69597.135779413133978&type=1&theater


----------



## waldleopard (20. Juni 2013)

Das müsste der 9.0 Rahmen sein in Black/White/Lime und nicht Black Shine. Wer wissen will wie Black Shine in etwa aussehen wird dem rate ich mal einen Blick auf die Seite eines Versenders mit vier Buchstaben zu werfen, ein Bekannter von mir fährt ein Bike von denen, sieht nicht schlecht aus. 
Hatte mich bei Bekanntgabe der Specs schon gefreut da u.a. Slide 150 10.0, Slide 140, Slide 150 E-Serie in der gleichen Optik kommen.


----------



## backstein689 (20. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Das müsste der 9.0 Rahmen sein in Black/White/Lime und nicht Black Shine. Wer wissen will wie Black Shine in etwa aussehen wird dem rate ich mal einen Blick auf die Seite eines Versenders mit vier Buchstaben zu werfen, ein Bekannter von mir fährt ein Bike von denen, sieht nicht schlecht aus.
> Hatte mich bei Bekanntgabe der Specs schon gefreut da u.a. Slide 150 10.0, Slide 140, Slide 150 E-Serie in der gleichen Optik kommen.




Nach welchem Modell muss ich da schauen?


----------



## filiale (20. Juni 2013)

Das ist aber nicht black shine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dennis008 (20. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Nach welchem Modell muss ich da schauen?


Uncle Jimbo


----------



## backstein689 (20. Juni 2013)

dort steht anodized black....


----------



## backstein689 (20. Juni 2013)

gerade ist auf Facebook Ein Foto vom slide 150 wl gepostet worden....also die Farben können hinten und vorne nicht stimmen, denn das gezeigte ist sicher nicht black darkmint lime


----------



## waldleopard (20. Juni 2013)

Radon wird wohl kaum die selbe Farbbezeichnung wählen.  
Natürlich heißt es bei denen nicht Black Shine. 


Edit: Mint und Lime seh ich auch nich, sieht mehr nach Black/Anthracite/Red aus.


----------



## Vincy (20. Juni 2013)

Slide 150 Diva  1999,-
Revelation, Monarch RT3, XT, DT M1900 Spline 15/X12.





https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes...93133750.16666.135779413133978&type=1&theater


----------



## filiale (20. Juni 2013)

Black shine hört sich eher nach lackiert an, shine = Glanz
Da wird nix eloxiert sein.


----------



## wallacexiv (20. Juni 2013)

Elox ist es auf keinen Fall. Tippe auf Pulver+Klarlack. Das rote im "Dreieck" sieht sehr nach Specialized aus. Gefällt mir nicht so. Ich hoffe die Slide 150 sind wieder komplett schwarz.


----------



## waldleopard (20. Juni 2013)

Schau dir die Fotos der Bikes nochmal ganz genau an
Edit: Schaut doch mal hin!! DAS MIT DEM ROTEN DREIECK IST NICHT BLACK SHINE


----------



## Vincy (20. Juni 2013)

Geo and colours Slide 130 29"






The Slide 29" is coming as a special limited edition. Just 100 matching frames will be built in 9.0 specification.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (20. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Schau dir die Fotos der Bikes nochmal ganz genau an
> Edit: Schaut doch mal hin!! DAS MIT DEM ROTEN DREIECK IST NICHT BLACK SHINE



Dann poste mal, was du Black Shine nennen würdest


Radon hat vorhin das hier gepostet:






Da mache ich aus:
Black White Lime
Black White Neonorange
Neonorange(Testräder waren so, aber taucht auf der Specs Seite nicht auf)
Antracit White Red

Fehlen: Black Shine, Black, und Blue/Red/White


----------



## Keks_nascher (20. Juni 2013)

Also kommt doch das orange, nix mit "ausbleichen" ?!


----------



## waldleopard (20. Juni 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Black shine hört sich eher nach lackiert an, shine = Glanz
> Da wird nix eloxiert sein.



Muss ich euch also wirklich den Spass es selbst rauszufinden verderben?


----------



## backstein689 (20. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Muss ich euch also wirklich den Spass es selbst rauszufinden verderben?



Haha, ich vorher noch einen guten Hinweis


----------



## waldleopard (20. Juni 2013)

*hust*"zweifarbig"*hust*


----------



## backstein689 (20. Juni 2013)

matter rahmen, glänzende Schrift? Schwarz and shining weiß? jetzt Haus raus^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldleopard (20. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> *matter rahmen, glänzende Schrift? *Schwarz and shining weiß? jetzt Haus raus^^



Tadaaaa!
Bei den Slides kommen da halt noch die Pfeile hinzu. Des Rätsels Lösung.


----------



## backstein689 (20. Juni 2013)

Von Chris Stahl auf Facebook:
"This means Black Shine"


----------



## Boardi05 (21. Juni 2013)

Grad auf FB gepostet

The Slide 130 29" is coming soon. Next week the Slide 150 8.0 and 9.0 Rockshox will arrive. Also we will give you the specs and colours of the Swoop 190 and 210. The Slide 650B 160 Carbon will be available in February 2014.


----------



## Kostemer (21. Juni 2013)

Das Carbon erst im Februar. Kotzt!
Wieso machen die vorher auf dem Flyer, der die vorgezogenen Bikes zeigt Werbung. 

Thema durch... Tendenz gerade zu einem anderen Hersteller gefallen.


----------



## backstein689 (21. Juni 2013)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Das Carbon erst im Februar. Kotzt!
> Wieso machen die vorher auf dem Flyer, der die vorgezogenen Bikes zeigt Werbung.
> 
> Thema durch... Tendenz gerade zu einem anderen Hersteller gefallen.




vom carbon slide wurde nie gesagt, dass es vor 2014 kommt.


----------



## Kostemer (21. Juni 2013)

Klar. Die haben den blauen Flyer raus gehauen mit dem beisatz das dies die vorgezogenen Modelle wären.
Ausserdem lese die mal den ersten Beitrag von diesem thread durch!!!


----------



## QE2 (21. Juni 2013)

Kostemer schrieb:


> Das Carbon erst im Februar. Kotzt!
> Wieso machen die vorher auf dem Flyer, der die vorgezogenen Bikes zeigt Werbung.
> 
> Thema durch... Tendenz gerade zu einem anderen Hersteller gefallen.



Im blauen Flyer stand doch Frühjahr 2014 und das beginnt am 21.3 .....Augen auf!!!


----------



## waldleopard (21. Juni 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Von Chris Stahl auf Facebook:
> "This means Black Shine"


Oha, das ging aber ratzfatz nachdem es hier mitgelesen wurde neben Hunderten anderen von denen wohl viele auf besagter Seite Bilder gekuckt haben. Die Macht des Forums. Find ich gut.


----------



## wallacexiv (21. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Oha, das ging aber ratzfatz nachdem es hier mitgelesen wurde neben Hunderten anderen von denen wohl viele auf besagter Seite Bilder gekuckt haben. Die Macht des Forums. Find ich gut.



Oh Großer Farben- Design- Lackierguru,

sind die Grund- Lackierung / Beschichtung jetzt so großartig anders als bei dem Design mit den roten Pfeilen?

ICH KANN AUCH ALLES GROß SCHREIBEN. 

-----

Sieht alles nach fetter Pulverung aus. Warum nicht schöne Eloxfarben? Ist das aufwändiger/teurer?


----------



## -=ToReaDoR=- (21. Juni 2013)

Das ist also das "grün/schwarze" Black Sin. (wurde heute so auf der Radon Facebook Seite gepostet)
Die Farbgewichtung entspricht also meiner hier zuvor geposteten Vorstellung!
Aber grün ist das nun beim besten Willen nicht. :kotz: 
Ich hoffe das ist auf das Konvertieren des Bildes aus nem anderen Farbsystem (cmyk) o.Ä. zurückzuführen, und im Original verdient die Farbe wirklich die Bezeichnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (21. Juni 2013)

The "Black Sin" is coming as a special green edition. The colour is called "*slide green*"!!!!!!!


----------



## xsonicx (21. Juni 2013)

Dachte das Black Sin kommt in so nem geilen Neon-Grün ala Ice-Watch 

...bin ja mal gespannt wie`s dann wirklich mal aussieht..bei den ganzen 
verschiedenen Bilder^^  ...hoffentlich wird`s kein so langweiliges 
normales Grün :kotz:

...dann doch eher in Black


----------



## waldleopard (21. Juni 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Oh Großer Farben- Design- Lackierguru,
> 
> sind die Grund- Lackierung / Beschichtung jetzt so großartig anders als bei dem Design mit den roten Pfeilen?
> 
> ...


Oh, das ist nun aber wirklich zuviel des Guten. Vielen Dank! Für die Blumen. Wie lieb von Dir... 
Ich beteilige ich mich hier nur und poste auch statt hier mitzulesen und jeden Tag aufs Neue das Forum auf der Suche nach neuen Infos bloß zu durchforsten wie viele.
Ich wollte dir nicht auf den Schlips treten, aber die Aussage "Elox ist es auf keinen Fall" nachdem ich auf die ROSE Seite mit Bildern der Rahmen verwiesen habe ist schon bemerkenswert. Keine Ahnung wie du auf "fette Pulverung" kommst. Nichts für ungut!
Und ich dachte erst ich werd aus allen Richtungen mit Giftpfeilen beschossen weil ich was zu Radons Fb-Post geschrieben hatte.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (21. Juni 2013)

Ich finds immer wieder schön wie alle immer so scharf auf tolle Farben sind und dann überall am Gewicht sparen und dafür viel Geld ausgeben wo es doch so einfach ist mit einem Elox-Rad gegenüber Lack ca. 150-250g (je nach Rahmengröße) zu sparen. Und das netterweise noch ganz umsonst.
Wen Radon "innovativ" wäre in der Hinsicht, dann würden sie unterschiedliche Eloxalfarben anbieten.


----------



## wallacexiv (21. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Oh, das ist nun aber wirklich zuviel des Guten. Vielen Dank! Für die Blumen. Wie lieb von Dir...
> Ich beteilige ich mich hier nur und poste auch statt hier mitzulesen und jeden Tag aufs Neue das Forum auf der Suche nach neuen Infos bloß zu durchforsten wie viele.
> Ich wollte dir nicht auf den Schlips treten, aber die Aussage "Elox ist es auf keinen Fall" nachdem ich auf die ROSE Seite mit Bildern der Rahmen verwiesen habe ist schon bemerkenswert. Keine Ahnung wie du auf "fette Pulverung" kommst. Nichts für ungut!
> Und ich dachte erst ich werd aus allen Richtungen mit Giftpfeilen beschossen weil ich was zu Radons Fb-Post geschrieben hatte.



Ich sehe ja wohl ob ein Rahmen eloxiert oder gepulvert ist?! Frag mal Artur, der hat einen Slide Rahmen vom Pulver befreit. Er hatte Müh und Not das ganze Zeug runter zu bekommen.



Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Ich finds immer wieder schön wie alle immer so scharf auf tolle Farben sind und dann überall am Gewicht sparen und dafür viel Geld ausgeben wo es doch so einfach ist mit einem Elox-Rad gegenüber Lack ca. 150-250g (je nach Rahmengröße) zu sparen. Und das netterweise noch ganz umsonst.
> Wen Radon "innovativ" wäre in der Hinsicht, dann würden sie unterschiedliche Eloxalfarben anbieten.




Meine Rede!


----------



## waldleopard (21. Juni 2013)

Der schwarze Rahmen ist ein Eloxalrahmen.


----------



## backstein689 (21. Juni 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Der schwarze Rahmen ist ein Eloxalrahmen.



Wenn der jetzt wie beim Black Sin ohne die ganzen Pfeil Decals kommt, dann wärs wirklich ein Traum!


----------



## waldleopard (21. Juni 2013)

Damit ist wohl nicht zu rechnen, mich stört aber auch schon das man x-mal "Slide" bzw. "130" oder "150" auf den Rahmen pappen muss. Reicht nicht einmal?! Allerdings müsste die Gabel am Black Sin ne alte sein da die neuen 2014 RS-Gabeln schwarze Standrohre haben.


----------



## backstein689 (21. Juni 2013)

joa, hinten um die kettenstrebe einen neutralen kettenschutz drum, dann ist schonmal eins weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Karup (25. Juni 2013)

Guten Tag,

weiß jemand hier, ob es das Radon TCS 6.0 Disc LADY auch 2014 geben wird?
Hatte das 2013er schon bestellt, aber leider war es da schon ausverkauft.

Danke!


----------



## Vincy (25. Juni 2013)

Black Beauty - Bad Slide.
Slide 150 8.0 / 9.0 SE Rock Shox ist online!!!!
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-8-0-SE_id_24566_.htm
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-9-0-SE_id_24565_.htm


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Juni 2013)

Und das 150 E2 hat nen Preisdump von 500â¬ bekommen. Nur heute!

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a86777/slide-150-e2.html


----------



## ryder71 (25. Juni 2013)

Habe mir soeben das Slide 150 8.0 SE bestellt - 22 Zoll in schönem Schwarz . Schaun wir mal, wann´s geliefert wird.


----------



## wallacexiv (25. Juni 2013)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Und das 150 E2 hat nen Preisdump von 500 bekommen. Nur heute!
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a86777/slide-150-e2.html



Sicher, dass es nur heute ist? Quelle? Danke.


----------



## Boardi05 (25. Juni 2013)

Steht auf der Homepage rechts, Tagesangebot, das ist nur heut reduziert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (25. Juni 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Steht auf der Homepage rechts, Tagesangebot, das ist nur heut reduziert.



Danke. Da könnte man fast schwach werden. Hätte aber gerne mehr Bedenkzeit.


----------



## Markdierk (25. Juni 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Black Beauty - Bad Slide.
> Slide 150 8.0 / 9.0 SE Rock Shox ist online!!!!



Habe mich über die Farben des Jahres 2013 beschwert, das jetzt ist zwar nur schwarz aber sieht einfach gut aus.


----------



## Aalex (26. Juni 2013)

man kann es nie allen recht machen

manche wollen farbe, manche nicht. 

und einige farben kann man nicht eloxieren, bzw kriegt sie so leuchtend gar nicht hin

mir ist die farbe aber eh egal, hauptsache schwarz


----------



## Karup (26. Juni 2013)

Karup schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> 
> weiß jemand hier, ob es das Radon TCS 6.0 Disc LADY auch 2014 geben wird?
> Hatte das 2013er schon bestellt, aber leider war es da schon ausverkauft.
> ...


 
Kann mir das jemand hier beantworten? Von Radon bekam ich denk Link auf die Homepage geschickt, aber dort taucht es bisher in den Neuheiten noch nicht auf.


----------



## Theees (28. Juni 2013)

Hi,

aktuell gibt es auf der Radon Seite ja das Slide 150 SE in schwarz zu sehen.

Ist das Bike das 2014er Modell oder das 2013er in schwarz? Die Geo ist lt. HP jedenfalls gleich. 

14er Slide:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-8-0-SE_id_24566_.htm

13er Slide
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-8-0_id_21668_.htm

Wird sich an dem Rahmen beim 2014er etwas ändern oder kann man in 2 Wochen zuschlagen?

Gruß!


----------



## Boardi05 (28. Juni 2013)

Das 14er Slide bekommt ne Stealt Reverb, das sind beides 13er Slides, das SE hat halt Rockshox, das andre Fox


----------



## Cubeamsrider (28. Juni 2013)

Das Slide 150 8.0 SE und 9.0 SE sind 2013er Midseason-Modelle, mit einigen 2014er Teile (Gabel, Dämpfer). Der Rahmen ist vom 2013er Slide 150 E. 
Das 2014er Modell ist dann etwas überarbeitet, hat u.a. innenliegende Zugführungen. Sieht optisch eher dem Slide 130 29er ähnlich.


----------



## Theees (28. Juni 2013)

Alles klar, dank Euch!

Also doch noch etwas warten  Die Ausstattung des Slide 150/8 passt mir gerade perfekt! Alles dran was ich wollte.

Und dann noch im schönen schwarz


----------



## Cubeamsrider (28. Juni 2013)

Worauf warten? So schnell werden die beiden Modelle nicht günstiger.


----------



## Theees (28. Juni 2013)

Ja auf das 2014er Modell  

Da bekomme ich doch für den gleichen Preis die Stealth, die XT Bremse die ich gerne hätte und den neuen Rahmen mit innenverlegten Zügen. 

Oder kommt das 2014er nicht im August?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubeamsrider (28. Juni 2013)

Kann da aber durchaus September werden, bis es ausgeliefert wird.


----------



## Theees (28. Juni 2013)

Das halte ich aus  fahre jetzt 2 Jahre mein ht. Da kommts auf ein paar Wochen nicht an. 

Vorher gucke ich mir das aktuelle slide aber dennoch mal an.


----------



## Vincy (1. Juli 2013)

Bodo Probst präsentiert sein neues Slide 130 29" 10.0 mit 12.5 Kg in 18". Das Slide kostet 3399,- und ist lieferbar ab Ende August. 

https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes


----------



## waldleopard (1. Juli 2013)

Diese Sache mit den innenverlegten Zügen, ich weiß nich so recht, so prickelnd ist das aus optischer Sicht auch nicht vor allem wenn da noch ne Bremsleitung am Unterrohr "baumelt". Naja, immer diese Trends..


----------



## backstein689 (1. Juli 2013)

ich finds gut, aber die bremsleitung hätten sie zusammen mit der in Serie kommenden reverb stealth Leitung Wie beim slide 150 auf dem unterrohr durch die Flaschenhalterösen legen können. diese extra leitungshalter auf der linken Seite finde ich nicht so schick.


----------



## waldleopard (1. Juli 2013)

Ist immer das gleiche Spiel, solange man ein Bike nicht mal schnell selbst aufbaut gibts halt immer was zu meckern.


----------



## backstein689 (1. Juli 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Ist immer das gleiche Spiel, solange man ein Bike nicht mal schnell selbst aufbaut gibts halt immer was zu meckern.



generell stimm ich dir dazu, aber die ösen Links wären immer Noch dran. ansonsten ist's Ein geiles Teil und ich freu mich auf August.


----------



## Boardi05 (1. Juli 2013)

Slide 29er






ZR Race 650B






ZR Team 29er 6.0 799


----------



## waldleopard (1. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> generell stimm ich dir dazu, aber die ösen Links wären immer Noch dran. ansonsten ist's Ein geiles Teil und ich freu mich auf August.



Freu dich lieber mal auf September..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wallacexiv (1. Juli 2013)

Woher stammen die Bilder?

Edit: Facebook


----------



## drallewatsch (3. Juli 2013)

Nach langer Suche nach einem Trekkingrad bin ich vor einer Woche auf Radon gestoßen. Auf der Webssite das richtige gefunden und wollte von dort bestellen. Also Klick auf Warenkorb, Umleitung auf Shop, leere Auswahl sonst kein Hinweis. Daraufhin habe ich per Mail nachgefragt, Antwort "ausverkauft". Alternativen nachgefragt, prompte Antwort ich solle doch anrufen: gesagt, getan. Dort erfuhr ich dass praktisch alles im Trekkingbereich ausverkauft ist. Dann habe ich nach den 2014 Modellen gefragt. Eher schleppend kam eine recht unverbindliche Aussage, dass man im August bestellen könnte und im September vielleicht mit der Lieferung rechnen könne.

Dann bin ich auf die Ankündigung hier gestoßen, kann aber die längst fälligen Dinge nicht erkennen. Die 2013er Räder erscheinen auf der Radon Seite immer noch als kaufbar.

Sonderbarer Vertrieb.

Gruß drallewatsch


----------



## Moulinex (3. Juli 2013)

drallewatsch schrieb:


> Nach langer Suche nach einem Trekkingrad bin ich vor einer Woche auf Radon gestoßen. Auf der Webssite das richtige gefunden und wollte von dort bestellen. Also Klick auf Warenkorb, Umleitung auf Shop, leere Auswahl sonst kein Hinweis. Daraufhin habe ich per Mail nachgefragt, Antwort "ausverkauft". Alternativen nachgefragt, prompte Antwort ich solle doch anrufen: gesagt, getan. Dort erfuhr ich dass praktisch alles im Trekkingbereich ausverkauft ist. Dann habe ich nach den 2014 Modellen gefragt. Eher schleppend kam eine recht unverbindliche Aussage, dass man im August bestellen könnte und im September vielleicht mit der Lieferung rechnen könne.
> 
> Dann bin ich auf die Ankündigung hier gestoßen, kann aber die längst fälligen Dinge nicht erkennen. Die 2013er Räder erscheinen auf der Radon Seite immer noch als kaufbar.
> 
> ...



Was verstehst du denn nicht??? Ist doch alles gesagt. Wieso komischer
Vertrieb? Häh?

Sonderbarer Post


----------



## backstein689 (3. Juli 2013)

Moulinex schrieb:


> Was verstehst du denn nicht??? Ist doch alles gesagt. Wieso komischer
> Vertrieb? Häh?
> 
> Sonderbarer Post



Naja, also da Radon ein Direktvertreiber ist, würde es ihnen keinen Abbruch tun, auf ihrer radon-bikes.de Seite direkt eine Angabe über den Lieferstatus zu machen.
Insoweit kann ich den Post verstehen.

Ansonsten ist es natürlich bei jedem Händler-Fahrradhersteller so, dass die reine Produkpräsentationsseite keine Angabe über Verfügbarkeit macht.

Also: MTB lieferbar in August, Trekking nach der Eurobike, also im September


----------



## tino4u (3. Juli 2013)

das Problem ist auch das wenn man bei radon auf den einkaufswagen clickt einfach ins nichts weitergeleitet wird, eigentlich hätte bei der bike discount seite sofort die Meldung kommen müssen bike zr ...... leider ausverkauft was leider nicht der fall ist. 

Mir ging es ebenso bis ich mal gemerkt habe was eigentlich genau los ist. Woher soll man wissen müssen als Kunde der nicht so im Stoff steht das Bikes schon Monate vor dem eigentlichen Modell wechsel Ausverkauft sein könnten,  obwohl sonst in unserer Gesellschaft alles im Überfluss gibt aber bei Fahrräder gibst eine kuriose Verknappung! ?


----------



## Timsky (3. Juli 2013)

Moulinex schrieb:


> Was verstehst du denn nicht??? Ist doch alles gesagt. Wieso komischer
> Vertrieb? Häh?
> 
> Sonderbarer Post



Wir haben mittlerweile 2013, da sollte es eigentlich möglich sein die Verfügbarkeit direkt auf der Homepage anzuzeigen. Klappt bei anderen Händlern auch. Insofern ist das berechtigte Kritik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (5. Juli 2013)

Und plötzlich ist es schon September ( Wobei letztens von Chris Stahl hier noch verkündet wurde, dass man bereits vor der Eurobike liefern wird...:

"Slide 130 29" 10.0 3299,- available September 2013."


----------



## Aalex (5. Juli 2013)

ja aber wohl doch nich alle Räder auf einmal.


----------



## wallacexiv (5. Juli 2013)

Ich will mal ein Bild vom 2014er Slide 150 E1.


----------



## fissenid (5. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Und plötzlich ist es schon September ( Wobei letztens von Chris Stahl hier noch verkündet wurde, dass man bereits vor der Eurobike liefern wird...:
> 
> "Slide 130 29" 10.0 3299,- available September 2013."


 
Also ich glaube gelesen zu haben, dass nach der Eurobike geliefert wird, denn offizielle Vorstellung ist auf der Eurobike!!

Somit wäre Sept. auch noch im Rahmen....


----------



## backstein689 (5. Juli 2013)

Entweder hier:



ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Herrschaften, gerade Herr  Waldleopard, Herr  Friendo und Herr Markdierk. Genau diese letzten  Beiträge sind der Grund warum sich Radon als Moderator aus dem Forum  zurückzieht und bestimmt nicht mehr zurückkommen wird. Wir sehen es  überhaupt nicht als unprofessionell an Beiträge auf unserer Facebook  Seite zu löschen und User zu entfernen, die ständig nur dämliche und  spitze, angreifende Beiträge liefern wie Herr Markdierk. Sie fahren doch  zur vollsten Zufriedenheit ein Canyon Nerve, ein überzeugendes Bike.  Beschäftigen Sie sich doch einfach mit dieser Marke. Reklamationen sind  leider ein unumgängliches Tagesgeschäft. Wir bieteneine  Serviceplattform, die aus unserem direktem Serviceteam und ein  ausgeweiteten Partnerschaftsfeld besteht. Wir wickeln berechtigte  Reklamationen nur darüber ab. Unberechtigte Reklamationen, die hier  breit getreten werden sollen, mit Willkür falsch darstellt und mit Hilfe  des Drucks eines Forums von hinten durchgesetzt werden sollen, beachten  wir bestimmt nicht und lassen uns schon gar nicht erpressen. Wir lassen  uns auch bestimmt nicht von irgendwelchen anonymen Avataren und  Wechselaccounts beschimpfen und beleidigen und sollen hier mit Demut  eine Büßer-Rolle spielen, da alles andere professionell ist. Mein Team  hat weder Zeit noch Lust sich damit zu beschäftigen. Wir verwenden  unsere Energie die bestehenden Bikes weiter zu verbessern und werden ab * Ende August vor der Eurobike bereits die 2014er Modelle liefern können*,  da die 2013er bereits ausverkauft sind. Wir haben ein Wachstum von 40%  und hatten die 2013er Bikes entsprechend angepasst. Somit spricht der  Zuwachs und die starke Nachfrage eindeutig für die Marke, die Modelle  und das Team. Die Mitbewerber sitzen zum Teil noch auf erheblichen  Überbeständen und sind kräftig am reduzieren.



oder noch offizieller hier: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/we...testen--Das-neue-Slide-130-29--_id_23773_.htm

nachzulesen.

Nach der Eurobike hieß nes bisher immer nur für die Trekkingräder


----------



## waldleopard (5. Juli 2013)

September. Das war eh klar. 
Da sind wir dann schon beinahe im letzten Quartal.

Ach egal, wichtig ist nur das die Bine aka Doris Becker im Wimbledon Finale ist und das Ding gewinnt!!


----------



## filiale (5. Juli 2013)

Radon hat sich in der Vergangenheit noch nie so wirklich an Terminversprechen gehalten. Erstmal nen frühen Termin ankündigen damit die Kunden nicht abspringen und dann wird langsam der Termin nach hinten verschoben...wie üblich.


----------



## ryder71 (6. Juli 2013)

ryder71 schrieb:


> Habe mir soeben das Slide 150 8.0 SE bestellt - 22 Zoll in schönem Schwarz . Schaun wir mal, wann´s geliefert wird.


 05.07.: Rechnungsversandbestätigung eingelangt - ich glaube, jetzt wird´s langsam ernst


----------



## jazzist (10. Juli 2013)

Wann gibt's die Gewichte? Das Black Sinn 8.0 2014 sieht von den Specs mindestens so viel schwerer aus wie es teuerer als das 2013er ist.


----------



## halbgott (10. Juli 2013)

Heisenberg19 schrieb:


> Ich wäre da vorsichtig, Radon hat sämtliche kritischen Post einfach aus der Meldung gelöscht.



Bin ein Betroffener..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (10. Juli 2013)

Radon Slide 650B 160mm Carbon. Bodos neueste Entwicklung. Sagenhafte 1850gr.


----------



## Themeankitty (10. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich eine Cube Stereo abklatsche, aber Radon und Cube hängt ja iwie immer noch zusammen...


----------



## Markdierk (11. Juli 2013)

Naja, das ist wohl die "einfachste" und bekannteste Rahmenform. Ich sehe da nun keine Immitation eines andren Bikemodels. Bin gespannt auf das Modell

*edit: Grad auf FB noch paar Bilder gesehen: schlicht aber schön!


----------



## Boardi05 (11. Juli 2013)

Das Slide 650B Allmountain wird ab 2800,.- Euro angeboten. Es wird auch eine 11,5Kg Variante geben.

12,4 Kg in seiner schönsten Form.

innenverlegte Züge, organischer Rahmen

X12 Ausfallende mit Carbonhinterbau

Postmount Bremsaufnahme.

Radon Conehead, Stealth Leitungsführung

160mm Federweg mit Carbonwippe (one piece)


----------



## Vincy (11. Juli 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine Cube Stereo abklatsche, aber Radon und Cube hängt ja iwie immer noch zusammen...


 

Sieht eher dem Norco Range/Sight Killerbee ähnlich.
http://www.norco-bikes.de/relaunch/?p=2451


----------



## Aalex (11. Juli 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Eigentlich eine Cube Stereo abklatsche, aber Radon und Cube hängt ja iwie immer noch zusammen...



das stereo ist optisch nicht so... die umlenkwippe ist ja einen halben meter lang. Ist aber Geschmackssache klar. 

und kostet auch ein paar Steine mehr  

das räder sich immer mehr ähneln ist doch normal. Die Entwicklungen gehen meist alle in die gleiche Richtung, denn die Erkenntnisse im Rahmenbau haben oft gleiche formen zur folge.

ist doch bei autos das gleiche. aus aerodynamikgründen und plattformzusammenlegungen sieht alles gleich aus. ob das nun ein a3, nen golf, seat leon oder skoda is.

in der bike branche ist es eben das scotrekialized


----------



## siebenacht (11. Juli 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> ...



Gruselige Zug bzw. Leitungsführung, warum unter dem Tretlager, hat doch nur Nachteile:
- Beschädigung durch Steinkontakt bzw. "Steinbeschuß" von unten möglich
- längere Leitung notwendig, da Bogen unterhalb des Drehpunktes am Hinterbaulager anstatt oberhalb des Drehpunktes.
Und sieht irgendwie befremdend aus gegenüber der sonst cleanen Optik.

Gruß 78


----------



## ryder71 (12. Juli 2013)

ryder71 schrieb:


> 05.07.: Rechnungsversandbestätigung eingelangt - ich glaube, jetzt wird´s langsam ernst


 10.07.: Slide steht schön verpackt vor der Haustür.

Endlich - mein erstes Fully, und der Zusammenbau war auch gleich erledigt. Die nächsten Tage werden wohl Testzwecken zum Opfer fallen. Was wir jedoch gleich aufgefallen ist: ein echt geiles Teil - nur mit dem Lenker muss ich mich noch anfreunden (oder eine Alternative anschaffen).


----------



## Jance (12. Juli 2013)

ryder71 schrieb:


> 10.07.: Slide steht schön verpackt vor der Haustür.
> 
> Endlich - mein erstes Fully, und der Zusammenbau war auch gleich erledigt. Die nächsten Tage werden wohl Testzwecken zum Opfer fallen. Was wir jedoch gleich aufgefallen ist: ein echt geiles Teil - nur mit dem Lenker muss ich mich noch anfreunden (oder eine Alternative anschaffen).



Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baude (12. Juli 2013)

was passt dir denn am Lenker nicht?


----------



## ryder71 (12. Juli 2013)

Bisher fuhr ich einen Sixpack Leader mit einer Breite von 75 cm. Der Vector ist "nur" 70 cm breit und mir persönlich ein wenig zu viel nach hinten gebogen. Aber vieles ist ja nur Gewöhnungssache. Möglicherweise passt mir das Cockpit nach ein paar Ausfahrten eh.


----------



## baude (13. Juli 2013)

ok jo. Lenker is immer ne Geschmackssache. Hab mein SE gestern auch zum ersten mal bewegt  wenn irgendwann mal wieder Kohle da is werd ich mir auch Gedanken machen bezüglich Lenker und Vorbau. Aber das wird bei mir in 2013 nix mehr


----------



## backstein689 (13. Juli 2013)

baude schrieb:


> ok jo. Lenker is immer ne Geschmackssache. Hab mein SE gestern auch zum ersten mal bewegt  wenn irgendwann mal wieder Kohle da is werd ich mir auch Gedanken machen bezüglich Lenker und Vorbau. Aber das wird bei mir in 2013 nix mehr



stellt doch bitte Ein paar Bildchen rein


----------



## baude (13. Juli 2013)

hab nur eins aus dem Garten. aber das ist besser als gar keines denk ich


----------



## DannyCalifornia (13. Juli 2013)

damit man auch was erkennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baude (13. Juli 2013)

danke hab hier gerade nur n tablet und keine Ahnung warum das Bild zuerst so klein raus kam


----------



## halbgott (13. Juli 2013)

baude schrieb:


> danke hab hier gerade nur n tablet und keine Ahnung warum das Bild zuerst so klein raus kam



Kein Plan, wees isch nit.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (14. Juli 2013)

War gestern beim Vertrags/Service-Partner, und der hatte auch gerade en SE dastehen


----------



## scratchy996 (17. Juli 2013)

Was ist mit dem 2014 Slide 125 ? Wird es kein 125mm 26" oder 27.5" Fully geben ?


----------



## halbgott (17. Juli 2013)

scratchy996 schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem 2014 Slide 125 ? Wird es kein 125mm 26" oder 27.5" Fully geben ?



Neh die industrie möchte alles neu verkaufen...
Und alles in 29 " 
Sehe jede menge leut auf 29 zoll..


----------



## wallacexiv (18. Juli 2013)

Ich würde gerne mal die neuen Slide 150 E Modelle sehen.


----------



## scratchy996 (18. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> Neh die industrie möchte alles neu verkaufen...
> Und alles in 29 "
> Sehe jede menge leut auf 29 zoll..



29 Bikes zu fahren ist fuer mich wie Traktor fahren.


----------



## siebenacht (18. Juli 2013)

scratchy996 schrieb:


> 29 Bikes zu fahren ist fuer mich wie Traktor fahren.



Nee eher wie Trekkingrad mit Profilreifen und ohne Schutzblech und Seitenständer.
Aber dafür gibt es ja jetzt 27,5.


----------



## Fleischfresser (18. Juli 2013)

Dieses weg von 26" geht mir tierisch auf den Zeiger.
Bringen denn die großen Laufräder und die längeren Rahmenrohre die Stabilität und Steifigkeit die für Fahrer der "zwei Zentner Klasse" notwendig ist? 
Weil viel schwerer darf das Komplettpaket ja auch nicht werden... dann kauft es keiner mehr.

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## halbgott (18. Juli 2013)

Fleischfresser schrieb:


> Dieses weg von 26" geht mir tierisch auf den Zeiger.
> Bringen denn die großen Laufräder und die längeren Rahmenrohre die Stabilität und Steifigkeit die für Fahrer der "zwei Zentner Klasse" notwendig ist?
> Weil viel schwerer darf das Komplettpaket ja auch nicht werden... dann kauft es keiner mehr.
> 
> ...



Welche Steifigkeit ?
Als Reiserad kann man auch 26 zoll verwenden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fleischfresser (18. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> Welche Steifigkeit ?
> Als Reiserad kann man auch 26 zoll verwenden..



Klar kann man. Aber eben in diesem Bereich werden nun mal weniger Bikes angeboten.
Ein Slide mit 120-130mm sowie ein interessantes 26" Hardtail werden nicht angeboten.

Mit zunehmenden Laufraddruchmesser und steigender Speichenlänge sinkt die Steifigkeit (Wiederstand gegen elastische, bzw plastische Verformung) zwangsläufig, wenn es nicht zu schwer werden soll.
Ist aber, so meine Vermutung, für Fahrer bis 75kg kein Problem...

Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. Juli 2013)

Cubeamsrider schrieb:


> Kann da aber durchaus September werden, bis es ausgeliefert wird.



dann schneit es ja wieder auf 2000 hm 


Wird es das 29er Slide 130 auch in orange geben? Oder
nur in dem Friedhofs-Country-Schwarz für Grufties? 
orange finde ich jetzt recht flott 








waldleopard schrieb:


> Tatsache. Das könnte durchaus sein. Also ein  oranges slide 150 8.0 und eins mit blauem Rahmen. Wobei laut Tabelle  beim 29" slide 130 dann nur das 9.0 einen orangen Rahmen hat.



so ein Mock;
soll man da 2000 euro Aufpreis bezahlen, nur damit man dann eine andere Farbe erhält? doofe Politik... damn...gut, dann warte ich auf die 
Canyon 2014er 29er-Serie, evtl. auch mit 130 mm hi + vo ?
( so wäre es vom Fleck weg gekauft )


----------



## Vincy (20. Juli 2013)

Ist ein Vorserienmodell.


----------



## waldleopard (20. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mir vorstellen dass es als Testrad in orange käuflich zu erwerben ist.


----------



## Markdierk (20. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Das komplett Orange wird es nicht geben, da die Farbe auf Dauer nicht lichtecht ist. Steht in diesem Artikel unter dem dritten Bild.
> http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2013/05/16/garda-bike-festival-radon-und-alutech/



bezüglich der Farbe


----------



## fissenid (22. Juli 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Ich kann mir vorstellen dass es als Testrad in orange käuflich zu erwerben ist.


 
frag mal bei Roxy Bike auf Malle nach!!!

http://www.roxybikes.de/


----------



## log11 (22. Juli 2013)

Ist schon bekannt wann die neuen Radon Modelle offiziell auf deren Homepage präsentiert werden? Bis August ist es ja nun wirklich nicht mehr lange hin.


----------



## wallacexiv (22. Juli 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt wann die neuen Radon Modelle offiziell auf deren Homepage präsentiert werden? Bis August ist es ja nun wirklich nicht mehr lange hin.



Die wollen warscheinlich erst noch die alten Modelle abverkaufen.


----------



## mtintel (22. Juli 2013)

Die Gewichte der Modelle sind ja leider auch noch nicht online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (22. Juli 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Die wollen warscheinlich erst noch die alten Modelle abverkaufen.



vermutlich wird es erst auf der Eurobike interessant?  
Nur: wer kauft sich vor dem Schneefall noch ein Gelände-Fahrrad?
Für ein halbes Jahr angelegtes Geld gibt es ein Paar Pedale 
 gratis dazu?


----------



## backstein689 (22. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> vermutlich wird es erst auf der Eurobike interessant?
> Nur: wer kauft sich vor dem Schneefall noch ein Gelände-Fahrrad?
> Für ein halbes Jahr angelegtes Geld gibt es ein Paar Pedale
> gratis dazu?




Bei den Zinsen aktuell ist das wirklich nicht der Rede Wert. 

Also ich fande den Herbst letztes Jahr eiegentlich ziemlich traumhaft zum Biken. Man darf halt nicht zu hoch oben wohnen


----------



## Cityracer (22. Juli 2013)

Fleischfresser schrieb:


> Dieses weg von 26" geht mir tierisch auf den Zeiger.



interessanterweise stehen bis dato keine 26er ZR-Race-Modelle für 2014 in der Vorschau bei Radon.

scheint so, als flögen die zL 650B aus dem Programm...


----------



## backstein689 (22. Juli 2013)

Cityracer schrieb:


> interessanterweise stehen bis dato keine 26er ZR-Race-Modelle für 2014 in der Vorschau bei Radon.
> 
> scheint so, als flögen die zL 650B aus dem Programm...




Jo, das ist schon länger angekündigt soweit ich weiß


----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2013)

Mit einer warmen Jacke kann man auch bei +10 Grad noch gut biken (ich rede hier bewußt nicht von den harten Winterfahrern, sondern vom Gelegenheitsbiker der 1 x Woche fährt). Damit läßt sich prima bis Nov-Dez fahren und im März geht es weiter. Zwischendurch gibt es auch immer mal vereinzelt wärmere Tage ohne Schnee und Matsch.

Man kann also durchaus im Herbst kaufen und noch fahren.


----------



## santakruzzifix (22. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Bei den Zinsen aktuell ist das wirklich nicht der Rede Wert.
> 
> Man darf halt nicht zu hoch oben wohnen



also mein Taschenrechner spuckt mir exakt 38,49 euro aus, abzügl. der 
EKSt, welche von der Bank automatisch abgeführt wird.
Sind mal 1 Paar Pedale?

ich vermute, du bist in der Schule ganz schlecht in Mathematik?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (22. Juli 2013)

Dagobert Duck hat gesprochen  Ein Rad für 2000 Euro kaufen und dann rumjammern dass die Pedale so teuer sind


----------



## santakruzzifix (22. Juli 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ein Rad für 2000 Euro kaufen und dann rumjammern dass die Pedale so teuer sind



wer jammert da denn rum? 
Keiner


----------



## backstein689 (23. Juli 2013)

Radon goes Dirt: Radon Prototype







So nein schlichtes Farbendesign mal den Fullies wäre schön. Anstatt den wilden Pfeil Decals.....


----------



## siebenacht (23. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Radon goes Dirt: Radon Prototype
> ....



Gibt es dazu noch weitere Infos?
Gruß 78


----------



## mynoxin (23. Juli 2013)

Dirt is ok. Aber Rahmen für mehr als 200 nicht gekauft.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Vincy (23. Juli 2013)

Von der ISPO

*Slide 650B* coming soon


----------



## santakruzzifix (27. Juli 2013)

Das Radon Slide 130 soll wohl im August 2013 bestellbar sein, 
analog im Sept. 2013 ausgeliefert werden ( lt. ispo )

hab voll eine Latte


----------



## backstein689 (27. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Das Radon Slide 130 soll wohl im August 2013 bestellbar sein, <br />
> analog im Sept. 2013 ausgeliefert werden ( lt. ispo )<br />
> <br />
> hab voll eine Latte


<br />
<br />
Danke für das Absichern dieser Infos! <br />
<br />
So ähnlich haben Wir Uns das Ja schon gedacht.

in welchen Größen haben sie das Rad zum testen dabei gehabt?


----------



## Theees (27. Juli 2013)

Ist das 650b auf dem Bild ein 130er? Oder ein 150er?

Man kann es schlecht erkennen auf dem Bild.

Gruß


----------



## backstein689 (27. Juli 2013)

ein 160er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (29. Juli 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Das Radon Slide 130 soll wohl im August 2013 bestellbar sein,
> analog im Sept. 2013 ausgeliefert werden ( lt. ispo )
> 
> hab voll eine Latte



Erstmal sehen ob es dabei bleibt. Ich bleibe skeptisch. Auf der Radon Homepage ist noch nichts von den neuen Bikes zu sehen und die Vorschau zu den Spec der 2014er Modelle ist sehr mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. (Bsp. Bremse Skeen 8.0 - Shimano RX Tune)
Auf H&S läuft jedoch seit heute ein Flyer, daß der SSV nur noch wenige Tage gilt. Mal sehn was danach kommt.....ich gehe nicht davon aus daß bis dahin alle 2013er Modelle abverkauft wurden.


----------



## backstein689 (30. Juli 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Erstmal sehen ob es dabei bleibt. Ich bleibe skeptisch. Auf der Radon Homepage ist noch nichts von den neuen Bikes zu sehen und die Vorschau zu den Spec der 2014er Modelle ist sehr mit Vorsicht zu geniessen. (Bsp. Bremse Skeen 8.0 - Shimano RX Tune)
> Auf H&S läuft jedoch seit heute ein Flyer, daß der SSV nur noch wenige Tage gilt. Mal sehn was danach kommt.....ich gehe nicht davon aus daß bis dahin alle 2013er Modelle abverkauft wurden.



Ich will es einflach glauben, denn im September möchte ich auf Tour gehen!

Ich fände mal vorab Tests durch die MTB Bravos nicht schlecht.


----------



## signalgrau (30. Juli 2013)

Auf der Spec Seite von Radeon kann ich das so auch nicht finden oder bin ich blind?


----------



## xerdan (30. Juli 2013)

das gibts so nicht, weil die farbe nicht dauerhaft lichtecht ist. war nur ein vorführ modell


----------



## signalgrau (30. Juli 2013)

Vielleicht muss er den neuen Lack testen und das Rad mehrere Stunden ins Licht halten. Bei FB steht auf jeden Fall zu dem Bild "Slide 29" - next generation."


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2013)

Das Bike kommt so nicht in den Verkauf, die Farbe wurde gewählt um auf der Messe in Riva aufzufallen, sagte Bodo


----------



## yoger83 (30. Juli 2013)

Auf der ISPO Bike am Wochenende wurde mir gesagt das die neuen Modelle seit letzter Woche im Lager stehen und das die Specsliste so stimmt wie sie auf der Homepage steht. Bei den Testbikes ( z.B. Slide 130 29" in Orange) wurden die Specs nicht berücksichtigt....


----------



## backstein689 (30. Juli 2013)

geil, also ist es wie vermutet:

Radon montiert im Hintergrund fleißig neue Räder und hält sie zurück; verkauft nach vorne die alten Modelle zu vertretbaren Rabatten aus. 

Damit machen sie doppelt Reibach. 
Das finde ich eine gute Strategie mit der ich zufrieden bin. (solange sie den Bogen nicht überspannen)


----------



## log11 (30. Juli 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> geil, also ist es wie vermutet:
> 
> Radon montiert im Hintergrund fleißig neue Räder und hält sie zurück; verkauft nach vorne die alten Modelle zu vertretbaren Rabatten aus.
> 
> ...



Ja das war so eigentlich abzusehen. Ich bleibe jedenfalls gespannt ob es bei dem einen oder anderen Modell noch einen weiteren Preisnachlass geben wird. Durchaus denkbar daß die erst alle "Altmodelle" verkaufen wollen, bevor sie mit den neuen rausrücken.
Schaun wir mal.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (30. Juli 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Erstmal sehen ob es dabei bleibt. Ich bleibe skeptisch.



So hieß es jedenfalls auch per mail ?
Was die Hasenbeutel dann daraus machen, k.A.

Das ist mir eigentlich total Wurst.
Wenn was bestellbar...dann bestellbar...wenn nix bestellbar, dann eben nicht.

muss man locker sehen....






backstein689 schrieb:


> in welchen Größen haben sie das Rad zum testen dabei gehabt?



Größe hat mich nicht interessiert, weil ich eh XXL  benötige. Von daher knoorke.
Hauptsache: <= 13,4 kg


----------



## NaitsirhC (30. Juli 2013)

Sind überhaupt noch 26" Modelle im Bereich AM/EN geplant?


----------



## Boardi05 (30. Juli 2013)

150er slide und swoop kommen noch als 26er

Gesendet aus den Alpen mittels S4 Brieftaube


----------



## santakruzzifix (31. Juli 2013)

Canyon bringt wohl auch einen 29 er Prügel mit 130 mm Federweg?

evtl. gibt es eine kleine Preisanpassung? 


ps. Eurobike abwarten, vergleichen, bestellen. Das Billigste + einem gescheiten LRS dazu, fertig ist die Laube


----------



## Nivus420 (1. August 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich würde mir gerne einer der ZR Team kaufen. Die ZR Team Versionen für 2014 sind schon veröffentlicht. 

Bin in diesem Gebiet ganz neu. Irgendwie kann ich keinen Unterschied zwischen ZR Team 6.0 und 7.0 feststellen. Könnt Ihr Profis mir bitte bei meiner Entscheidung helfen? 

Kann man auch eins vorbestellen? 

Oder habt ihr andere empfehlungen für 850,- Euronen? 

Danke
Gruß


----------



## Fleischfresser (1. August 2013)

Nivus420 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich würde mir gerne einer der ZR Team kaufen. Die ZR Team Versionen für 2014 sind schon veröffentlicht.
> 
> ...


Die Fahrräder unterscheiden sich durch Gabel, Naben und Farbe.
Ich denke die Reba ist eine vernünftige Gabel und den Aufpreis schon wert. 
Eine andere Empfehlung wäre mal nach Auslaufmodellen zu suchen. Die alten (2013er) Radons werden teilweise jetzt schon mit interessanten Rabatten veräußert. 

Viele grüße
Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nivus420 (1. August 2013)

Fleischfresser schrieb:


> Die Fahrräder unterscheiden sich durch Gabel, Naben und Farbe.
> Ich denke die Reba ist eine vernünftige Gabel und den Aufpreis schon wert.
> Eine andere Empfehlung wäre mal nach Auslaufmodellen zu suchen. Die alten (2013er) Radons werden teilweise jetzt schon mit interessanten Rabatten veräußert.
> 
> ...




Danke für die Infos. Ich brauche die 18 zoll und habe kaum was gefunden. 

Gruß
Nivus


----------



## halbgott (1. August 2013)

Sie haben auf ihrer Hausseite aktuell nur noch 29 er Rahmen im Angebot.
Es wird immer mehr Trekkinglastiger..


----------



## backstein689 (3. August 2013)

Radon hat auf Facebook wieder ein Foto des slide 650b gepostet mit dem Titel: "coming in the next weeks"

ich glaube, die sind wirklich sehr frei in ihrer defintion von weeks, denn dad Rad soll Ja laut aller Infos erst im Frühjahr 2014 kommen.

ansonsten ist radon in den letzten Tagen extrem still Bei Facebook. Vielleicht die Ruhe vor dem Sturm?


----------



## wallacexiv (3. August 2013)

Die werden den Abverkauf der aktuellen Modelle so lange wie möglich hinauszögern.


----------



## filiale (3. August 2013)

"coming next weeks" kann auch heißen, dass es mehr Details zum Bike gibt, nicht aber dass es auch verfügbar ist. Radon hält die Kunden an der langen Leine. Wer Zeit hat, dem ist es wurscht. Die Anderen suchen sich eben andere Hersteller, auch ok.
Radon schreit eben am Lautesten mit seinen Ankündigungen / Marketing und die Kundschaft springt dauf...das geht nur wegen des guten Preises, sonst wären viele vor Frust bereits abgewandert.


----------



## backstein689 (3. August 2013)

Da würde man ihnen am liebsten sagen: Macht mal Butter bei die Fische!


Aber ich denke Radon wird auch fleißig die Bike News lesen und wissen, dass sie weit vor Canyon in den Verkauf gehen sollten, denn deren Räder sind "stylischer" bei ähnlichen Preisen und sprechen eine breitere Kundschaft an.


----------



## waldleopard (3. August 2013)

So schauts aus. Andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter. Mal sehen was Canyon und die ganzen anderen Hersteller so liefern.
Gehts nur mir so oder kann es sein dass das "R"-Logo eine Designkatastrophe ist..
Auf facepalm schau ich kaum noch, aber das Slide 130-Gedöns interessiert mich auch nicht mehr. Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann im Vorweihnachtsgeschäft mal gescheite(hochauflösende) Bilder.


----------



## backstein689 (3. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> So schauts aus. Andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter. Mal sehen was Canyon und die ganzen anderen Hersteller so liefern.
> Gehts nur mir so oder kann es sein dass das "R"-Logo eine Designkatastrophe ist..
> Auf facepalm schau ich kaum noch, aber das Slide 130-Gedöns interessiert mich auch nicht mehr. Vielleicht gibts ja irgendwann im Vorweihnachtsgeschäft mal gescheite(hochauflösende) Bilder.




Also willst du es dir nicht mehr kaufen?

Von 2 Modellen (9.0 in schwarz grün und das mit XX1) gibts ja schon jeweils ein hoch auflösendes Bild.

Das R Logo finde ich erstmal ganz okay und zusammen mit dem grün schwarzen slide 650b rahmen stark.
Ansonsten sind schon ein paar Unfälle dabei
z.b. das Bild vom 130er 9.0 in schwarz grün: Kurbel, Decals, Sattelklemme und Lenker sind in jeweils anderen Grün tönen. Das geht halt einfach gar nicht und ich kann für die Käufer nur hoffen, dass das am finalen Rad anders aussieht.


----------



## waldleopard (3. August 2013)

Mir gehts um Bilder anderer Modelle. Nein, werd mir wohl kein 29er holen. Macht imo nur Sinn wenn man z.B.: 1. auf Sekundenjagd ist oder 2. sehr gross ist oder 3. "Normalo"-Radler ist der hin und wieder mal ne Tour fährt.
Wird halt auch voll hergenommen um eine neue Käuferschicht zu generieren da einfacher zu fahren. Als reines Tourenbike kann ich mir aber ein 29" vorstellen. Sag niemals Nie. 
Will mir ein neues Bike für Feierabendrunden/Singletrails holen und eigentlich auch ein Enduro/Freerider. Schau mer mal.
Das Logo am Steuerrohr ist ja nicht so gross, aber die Banner an den Messeständen etc. sehen aus wie straight from the eighties oder frühe 90er. Meine Hoffnung ist ja black shine, da dürfte es nicht auffallen.
Ansonsten muss ich sagen wird mir Canyon auch immer symphatischer.


----------



## wallacexiv (3. August 2013)

Radon soll angeblich vom service her auch nicht so der burner sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (3. August 2013)

wallacexiv schrieb:


> Radon soll angeblich vom service her auch nicht so der burner sein.



Da kann ich Dir aber auch Lied über Canyon singen. Das ist bei ALLEN Herstellern gleich, egal ob Samsung, Garmin oder wer auch immer. Hier wird am Personal gespart (in der Anzahl und in der Ausbildung).


----------



## Berejosa-23 (4. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Da kann ich Dir aber auch Lied über Canyon singen. Das ist bei ALLEN Herstellern gleich, egal ob Samsung, Garmin oder wer auch immer. Hier wird am Personal gespart (in der Anzahl und in der Ausbildung).



Aber ALLE klagen über den (angeblich) großen Fachkräftemangel  


Wird mir immer unverständlich bleiben, wieso die Firmen, nur um noch mehr an Gewinn rauszupressen, da nicht 1-X Leute mehr einstellen, die als Kümmerer und Problemlöser fungieren. Dass manche unfreundlich und wenig servioceorientiert agieren, liegt eben meist an deren Vorgaben und am wachsenden Zeit- und angeblich Kostendruck, allerorten.


----------



## waldleopard (7. August 2013)

Swoop 6.0


----------



## Boardi05 (7. August 2013)

swoop 175 7.0


----------



## Boardi05 (7. August 2013)

swoop 175 8.0


----------



## Boardi05 (7. August 2013)

black sin 10.0


----------



## Boardi05 (7. August 2013)

Slide 150 8.0


----------



## fissenid (7. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Slide 150 8.0



Ist Boardi05 ein INSIDER?????

Auf´s Skeen in 29 bin ich gespannt....


----------



## Theees (7. August 2013)

Eher ein Fazebooker 

Das anthrazit blau ist ja richtig lecker  Ich brauch Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (7. August 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> Ist Boardi05 ein INSIDER?????
> 
> Auf´s Skeen in 29 bin ich gespannt....



Soll denn das 29" Skeen auch schon August/ September 2013 kommen? Ich dachte die bringen erstmal nur die Rock Shox 26" Variante des Skeen und die 29" Version erst 2014?


----------



## Vincy (7. August 2013)

Warum haben die Slide 150 da keine Reverb Stealth und innenverlegte Züge? 




https://www.facebook.com/radonbikes#
Radon Bikes Das sind die Musterräder. Die Serie hat innenverlegte Züge. Kommen in 4-6 Wochen.


----------



## Theees (7. August 2013)

Steht bei Facebook, weil es demobikes sind.


----------



## ultrez (7. August 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Warum haben die Slide 150 da keine Reverb Stealth und innenverlegte Züge?



Erst ab 9.0, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.


----------



## waldleopard (8. August 2013)

Slide 140


----------



## Kaltumformer (8. August 2013)

Berejosa-23 schrieb:


> Wird mir immer unverständlich bleiben, wieso die Firmen, nur um noch mehr an Gewinn rauszupressen, da nicht 1-X Leute mehr einstellen, die als Kümmerer und Problemlöser fungieren. Dass manche unfreundlich und wenig servioceorientiert agieren, liegt eben meist an deren Vorgaben und am wachsenden Zeit- und angeblich Kostendruck, allerorten.



Wer nur 'peanuts' zahlt braucht sich nicht wundern wenn Affen für ihn arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jason13 (8. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> swoop 175 8.0



Wieso is die Gabel falschrum drinnen? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Nivus420 (9. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

Weiß jemand ob die ZR Team modelle in 29er geben wird? ZR Team 7.0 29er würde mich Interessieren.  
In der veröffentlichte Flayer ist nur die 26er zu sehen. Bin am überlegen ob ich die canyon al 7.9 29er kaufen soll.


----------



## Markdierk (9. August 2013)

Ich behaupte mal, ohne es sicher zu wissen, dass es wenig Sinn macht. Die "29er Variante" des ZR Team ist das Race. Ich halte es für sehr wahrscheinlich, dass das Team nur als 26er erhältlich sein wird und das Race für die 29er Kundschaft im Sortiment ist.

*edit, habe ich mich wohl geirrt! (siehe folgekommentare)


----------



## backstein689 (9. August 2013)

es wird das Team als 29er geben, es sind auf Facebook schon diverse Fotos veröffentlicht worden:

http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/2014zrteam29presse.jpeg


aber: das Canyon al 7.9 Kannst du nicht mit dem Team vergleichen. das canyon kostet 1299 und ist vergleichbar mit dem zr race 29 7.0.
schau dir mal die Rahmen an:
Canyon 7.9 und zr race: tapered steerer, steckachsen, post mount bremsen, innenverlegte Züge.....


Team 29: sehr einfacher Standard Rahmen


----------



## Nivus420 (9. August 2013)

Über ZR Team in 29er habe ich auch zwar abendzu gelesen. Komisch, dass die 29er gar nicht in Flayer erwähnt wird. Werde mal da anrufen. 

Was wurde denn nun an den ZR Teams gegenüber 2013er Modelle verbessert? Oder eher verschlechtert?


----------



## Dirk1988 (10. August 2013)

Nivus420 schrieb:


> Über ZR Team in 29er habe ich auch zwar abendzu gelesen. Komisch, dass die 29er gar nicht in Flayer erwähnt wird. Werde mal da anrufen.
> 
> Was wurde denn nun an den ZR Teams gegenüber 2013er Modelle verbessert? Oder eher verschlechtert?



Glaube darüber wurde noch keiner vom Service drin unterrichtet.. Würde mal das Wochenende abwarten. Glaube, dass die Modelle nächste Woche vorgestellt werden... Spätestens auf der Eurobike.


----------



## Cityracer (10. August 2013)

Nivus420 schrieb:


> Über ZR Team in 29er habe ich auch zwar abendzu gelesen. Komisch, dass die 29er gar nicht in Flayer erwähnt wird. Werde mal da anrufen.
> 
> Was wurde denn nun an den ZR Teams gegenüber 2013er Modelle verbessert? Oder eher verschlechtert?



was ist denn ein Flayer?

in dem Oversized-Magazin steht kurz was drin. leider wenig konkretes:  "Rahmen in Tourengeometrie, sinnvolle Ausstattung zum unschlagbaren Preis". 

ZR Team 29, 
5.0 für 499 Euro
7.0 für 849 Euro


----------



## Nivus420 (10. August 2013)

Hallo,

Hat sich erledigt. Die 29er in ZR Team wird es definitiv geben. Ich habe da angerufen. 

Jetzt ist nur die Frage in wieweit, die zr team 7.0 2013er modell gegenüber 2014er Modell verbessert wurde!? Oder verschlechtert und der Preis hat sich erhöht. Abwarten


----------



## Heavenly (10. August 2013)

Zur Zeit gibt es Wartungsarbeiten auf der Website , hat vielleicht etwas mit den 2014 Modellen zu tun.


----------



## Nivus420 (10. August 2013)

Heavenly schrieb:


> Zur Zeit gibt es Wartungsarbeiten auf der Website , hat vielleicht etwas mit den 2014 Modellen zu tun.





So siehts aus. Ich wollte auch den Flayer von 2014er Modelle hier verlinken und die seite war offline.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (10. August 2013)

Chris Stahl hatte angekündigt, dass die Seite komplett modernisiert werden soll. Eventuell wird dies in einem Schritt mit den 2014 Modellen geschehen. Wie auch immer, Geduld bringt Rosen, demnächst wissen wir mehr.


----------



## NaitsirhC (10. August 2013)

Nivus420 schrieb:


> Oder verschlechtert und der Preis hat sich erhöht. Abwarten



In der Regel trifft beides fast gleichzeitig zu...


----------



## backstein689 (11. August 2013)

die alte Seite ist wieder online....


----------



## fainrider (11. August 2013)

Hoffentlich ist die Farbe des Swoop 175 7.0 in Realität nicht so neon! Das Swoop 175 8.0 ist ja leider etwas langweilig (raw/schwarz). Hoffe da kommt noch etwas Farbe hinzu. Radon hätte mal lieber das Design des Swoop 190 (schwarz matt/grün) auf die 175er Serie übertragen!


----------



## Bericender (11. August 2013)

Die Frage ist natürlich auch wie es mit den Lieferzeiten aussieht


----------



## backstein689 (13. August 2013)

Radon hat heute auf Facebook angekündigt, dass die 2014er Räder noch diesen Monat zu bestellen sind. 

Canyon hat soeben angefangen, erste 2014er Modelle online zu stellen. Manche bereits mit Lieferdatum in der zweiten Septemberwoche.

Also los, Radon! Kommt in die puschen


----------



## MacBig (13. August 2013)

OMG, die Canyon 29er sehen ja mal echt unglaublich hässlich aus! Wie aus dem Zirkus!

Bin aber echt mal gespannt, wie das 2014er Slide 150 aussehen wird, und ob es die stealth Stütze hat.
Ich hoffe nicht, da ich mit gestern das 2013er se bestellt habe!


----------



## backstein689 (14. August 2013)

das 8.0 er wird keine haben.


für den Preis hast du genau die richtige kaufentscheidung getroffen!


----------



## Nivus420 (14. August 2013)

Da muss aber Radon schon nachziehen! Was haltet Ihr hiervon :?
grand canyon al 5.9 2014

https://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=3206

für den Preis? 799 Euronen. 

Oder doch auf Radon zr Team 7.0 29er warten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (14. August 2013)

go for it!<br />
<br />
vllt wird das radon einen ticken besser ausgestattet sein, aber der Canyon Rahmen sieht hochwertiger aus. und er ist eloxiert.<br />
<br />
und vor allem wird es wahrscheinlich vor dem radon an deiner Haustür sein


hier ein Bild vom Team 29 http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/2014zrteam29presse.jpeg


----------



## filiale (14. August 2013)

optisch ist das bei Canyon leider kein Highlight für 2014...ich wäre auch gerne umgestiegen. Jetzt warte ich mal auf die Fullys.


----------



## Mandalay79 (14. August 2013)

Also optisch muss ich auch sagen sind die Canyon Bikes nicht so mein Fall. Da sehen die Radons schon deutlich besser aus. Warte auf die Bikes von Radon in der Preisklasse. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die über dem Preis von canyon liegen.


----------



## Bericender (14. August 2013)

2000â¬*Preisunterschied beim 29er Carbon Hardtail bei den Top-Modellen ist schon irgendwo krass


----------



## filiale (14. August 2013)

Welche Modelle vergleichst Du konkret ?


----------



## haekel72 (14. August 2013)

Hier werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen! Jedem das Seine!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boardi05 (14. August 2013)

Das erste 2014er is online

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-29-Series-2014_id_25117_.htm


----------



## doppel (14. August 2013)

Nettes Teil. P/L scheint ganz ordentlich zu sein

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## fregger87 (14. August 2013)

Also vom ersten Radon 2014 bin ich mehr als enttÃ¤uscht!!!! Was sollen der ScheiÃ. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr noch ein ZR Team 7.0 von 2012 gekauft. Da hatte ich noch ne Formula RX, XT Kurbeln und eine Rock Shox Sid Gabel. 
2013 FÃ¼r 799, nur noch ne Elixir 1, eine Reba und eine Deore Kurbel 
2014 fÃ¼r 699 noch nicht mal eine deore Bremse, eine xc32 Gabel und eine deore kurbel. 

Was soll den der ScheiÃ nach unten. HÃ¤tten sie das Rad fÃ¼r 999â¬ verkauft, hÃ¤ttest du eine Gescheide Bremse und eine gute Gabel verbauen kÃ¶nnen. Evtl noch eine SLX kurbel. Was soll den der Mist das dass ZR Team Modell immer beschieÃener wird?!

ErklÃ¤rung vom Radon Support erwÃ¼nscht!!! 
Oder kommt noch ein ZR Team 8, 9 und 10?


----------



## Nivus420 (14. August 2013)

fregger87 schrieb:


> Also vom ersten Radon 2014 bin ich mehr als enttäuscht!!!! Was sollen der Scheiß. Ich habe mir letztes Jahr noch ein ZR Team 7.0 von 2012 gekauft. Da hatte ich noch ne Formula RX, XT Kurbeln und eine Rock Shox Sid Gabel.
> 2013 Für 799, nur noch ne Elixir 1, eine Reba und eine Deore Kurbel
> 2014 für 699 noch nicht mal eine deore Bremse, eine xc32 Gabel und eine deore kurbel.
> 
> ...





Dein Kommentar bewegt mich sehr stark nach Grand Canyon Al 5.9 für 799,-.


----------



## filiale (14. August 2013)

Das Canyon ist auch "so" ausgestattet. Aber bitte. Es ist doch kein Geheimnis das überall gespart werden muß. Außerdem ist der Preis 100 Euro günstiger. Klar dass man dafür auch weniger bekommt. Desweiteren sprechen wir hier davon dass die 2014 Modelle so langsam erst eingestellt werden...wer weiß was noch kommt. Leute Leute...also manchmal...


----------



## Nivus420 (14. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe auf das Radon ZR Team 29er gewartet und nun ist es verfügbar. 

Verglichen zur Grand Canyon AL 5.9 2014 29er vom aussehen gefallen mir beide. 

Radon ZR Team 29er 7.0 (modell 2014) 699,-
Grand Canyon Al 5.9 (modell 2014) 799,- 

Welches hat die Nase vorn? 
Bitte um hilfe. Danke


----------



## Themeankitty (14. August 2013)

Nana...kein beleidigungen hier.....


----------



## fregger87 (14. August 2013)

dummeLiese schrieb:


> Kann das sein dass das 29er sind du Penner



Du bist wohl die hellste Birne in der Lampe was? Es ist immer wieder schön wie sich manch einer aufspielen will. Das hast du echt Super gemacht 
Da du leider unter meinem Niveau bist, ist das die letzte Nachricht die ich dir zukommen lassen werde 
PS: Ich bestehe darauf, das du mich mit Sie ansprichst. In diesem Fall wäre Sie Penner angemessen. Sollten eventuell nicht verständliche Wörter in meinem Text vorkommen. Bitte ich mich zu entschuldigen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (15. August 2013)

fregger87 schrieb:


> Du bist wohl die hellste Birne in der Lampe was? Es ist immer wieder schön wie sich manch einer aufspielen will. Das hast du echt Super gemacht
> Da du leider unter meinem Niveau bist, ist das die letzte Nachricht die ich dir zukommen lassen werde
> PS: Ich bestehe darauf, das du mich mit Sie ansprichst. In diesem Fall wäre Sie Penner angemessen. Sollten eventuell nicht verständliche Wörter in meinem Text vorkommen. Bitte ich mich zu entschuldigen.


----------



## wallacexiv (15. August 2013)

Ist vielleicht jemand von Radon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mynoxin (15. August 2013)

Da hat aber einer die Pfanne heiß.


----------



## pepsicosmos (15. August 2013)

Ist schon bekannt ob die 26er ZR Team in den höheren Preisklassen in den nächsten Tagen kommen bzw. Online sind?


----------



## Dirk1988 (15. August 2013)

pepsicosmos schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt ob die 26er ZR Team in den höheren Preisklassen in den nächsten Tagen kommen bzw. Online sind?



Bekannt ist noch nichts, du kannst aber davon ausgehen, dass es bald gemacht wird, da dort schon alle Bikes ausverkauft sind. Deswegen wird sich Radon gerade bei diesen Modellen bemühen so schnell wie möglich die 14er online zu bringen.

Es kann allerdings auch sein, dass die höheren Modelle erst auf der Eurobike präsentiert werden. (Glaube ich persönlich weniger, da Canyon ebenfalls schon viele Modelle online hat und Radon dem so schnell wie möglich kontern wird...)


----------



## Kennedy01 (16. August 2013)

Ich weiß nicht genau, wie die sich das von Radon denken. Da wird schon  vor langem tam-tam mit den neuen Bikes gemacht, die ab August kommen  sollen, dann wird es jedoch frühestens was mit Mitte September. Den  jetzt online gestellten Bikes fehlt es außerdem an Gewichtsangabe. So  ganz nebensächlich ist das Thema ja eigentlich nicht. Zu den Slides  heußt es jetzt auf FB "first in, first out",  Aha, dann geht das Bike  also nach Bestellung/Geldeingang gleich auf den Weg, oder wie? Wenn ich  mir die geposteten Fotos so ansehe, scheint ja auch schon einiges an  Material vorhanden zu sein. Befürchte aber auch hier die KW37 genannt zu  bekommen. Worauf wird da eigentlich 4 Wochen gewartet? Und warum ist es so schwer ein Gewichtsangabe zu machen?


----------



## backstein689 (16. August 2013)

Kennedy01 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau, wie die sich das von Radon denken. Da wird schon  vor langem tam-tam mit den neuen Bikes gemacht, die ab August kommen  sollen, dann wird es jedoch frühestens was mit Mitte September. Den  jetzt online gestellten Bikes fehlt es außerdem an Gewichtsangabe. So  ganz nebensächlich ist das Thema ja eigentlich nicht. Zu den Slides  heußt es jetzt auf FB "first in, first out",  Aha, dann geht das Bike  also nach Bestellung/Geldeingang gleich auf den Weg, oder wie? Wenn ich  mir die geposteten Fotos so ansehe, scheint ja auch schon einiges an  Material vorhanden zu sein. Befürchte aber auch hier die KW37 genannt zu  bekommen. Worauf wird da eigentlich 4 Wochen gewartet? Und warum ist es so schwer ein Gewichtsangabe zu machen?




first in first out heißt: Wer zuerst kommt, bekommt zu erst. 

Bzw. die Bestellungen werden auf einen Stapel gelegt und immer die unterste bearbeitet.
Keine Aussage über die Lieferzeit....


----------



## waldleopard (16. August 2013)

Hab ja auch gesagt als Lieferungdatum lieber gleich September im Kalender anstreichen. Man muss ja nicht immer alles glauben was den lieben langen Tag so erzählt/geschrieben wird. 
Ansonsten, wenn kein anderes Bike mehr vorhanden ist oder man nicht warten kann, tja, da würd ich sowas nicht mitmachen und hol mir gleich ein 2013er Modell. 
Oder halt nen Stumpi.  Scherz, wünsche viel Spass mit dem Hobel!


----------



## Kennedy01 (16. August 2013)

Ist soweit klar. Rein psychologisch betrachtet zielt die Angabe "first in, first out" jedoch darauf ab, einen gewissen Bestelldruck zu erzeugen... jetzt aber ganz schnell hopp, hopp bestellen. All das um dann aber noch 3-4 Wochen mit dem Versenden zu warten. Das erscheint mir nicht ganz stimmig, insbesondere mit den veröffentlichten Bildern, die subjektiv den Eindruck vermitteln "alles schon da".
Da hat wohl jeder seine eigene Marketing Strategie. Im Vergleich hat Canyon weniger geredet, aber früher online gestellt. Auch mit Lieferzeit, aber zumindest mit kompletten Daten.


----------



## Vincy (16. August 2013)

Canyon wartet da lieber ab, was die Konkurrenz macht. 
Dort gilt aber auch, wer zuerst bestellt, der bekommt es auch zuerst.
Lieber wenige Infos vorab, als garkeine.


----------



## docmojave (16. August 2013)

Mal so nebenbei: Hat jemand eine Idee was es bei dem "neuen" Slide 140 mit der "II. Generation" auf sich hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldleopard (16. August 2013)

Was meinst du mit: "II. Generation"?


----------



## frx_Bender (16. August 2013)

mir ist nichts bekannt von einem II. Generation Rahmen am 140er Slide. 
Soweit ich weiß ist das immer noch der gleiche Rahmen wie 2012..


----------



## mynoxin (17. August 2013)

Macht ruhig. Letztes Jahr war es ebenso. Ab Bestellung war die Karre ne Woche später bei mir vor der Tür. Also wartet einfach mal nen paar Tage.


----------



## yoger83 (17. August 2013)

Servus Leute,

wollte mal die zukünftigen Besitzer des Slide 130 29" fragen für welche  Rahmengröße, bei welcher Körpergröße/Schrittlänge, ihr euch entscheidet?

Grüße


----------



## Kennedy01 (17. August 2013)

scheinbar hat sich bei den Farben noch was getan. Bei FB ist ein Slide 130 in blau mit schwarzen Fox Dämpfern abgebildet. Ist in dieser Kombination in der Specs-List nicht aufgeführt.


----------



## filiale (17. August 2013)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> wollte mal die zukünftigen Besitzer des Slide 130 29" fragen für welche  Rahmengröße, bei welcher Körpergröße/Schrittlänge, ihr euch entscheidet?
> 
> Grüße



Wieso muß man die Frage in 20 verschiedenen Threads stellen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cityracer (17. August 2013)

pepsicosmos schrieb:


> Ist schon bekannt ob die 26er ZR Team in den höheren Preisklassen in den nächsten Tagen kommen bzw. Online sind?



da kommt sehr wahrscheinlich nur noch 1 weiteres Modell, 7.0 für 849,-


----------



## Nivus420 (17. August 2013)

Cityracer schrieb:


> da kommt sehr wahrscheinlich nur noch 1 weiteres Modell, 7.0 für 849,-




Lohnt sich von Preis Leistung das zr team 7.0 ? Oder 6.0?


----------



## backstein689 (17. August 2013)

lohnt sich nicht: Kauf dir das 6.0er und dann noch direkt die gabel so dazu: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...xle-lite-15-glossy-black-pushloc.html?mfid=45

Zahlste zwar erstmal nen fuffi mehr, aber kannst die andere gabel verscherbeln oder als ersatz behalten.


----------



## Nivus420 (17. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> lohnt sich nicht: Kauf dir das 6.0er und dann noch direkt die gabel so dazu: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...xle-lite-15-glossy-black-pushloc.html?mfid=45
> 
> Zahlste zwar erstmal nen fuffi mehr, aber kannst die andere gabel verscherbeln oder als ersatz behalten.



Danke für den Tipp.

Was spricht eigentlich gegen den zr Team 29 in 7.0 ? Preis Leistung gemeint.


----------



## kursatkaan58 (18. August 2013)

hallo,
und ein schönes Wochenende  habe da mal eine frage kenne mich nicht so aus mit bikes und bin auch neu in diesem forum.
jetzt stellt sich die frage was würdet ihr eher nehmen Radon zr Team 6.0 oder ZR Team 29er 7.0 Black Edition. will in der Stadt fahren damit fahren eventuell auch mit freunden eine Fahrradtour machen und auch im wald fahren. also bin nicht der crossfahrer. mein butget ist eigentlich 600 aber so wie ich gelesen habe ist der 29. er besser in der Ausstattung lohnt sich der Mehraufwand ? danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Markdierk (18. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> lohnt sich nicht: Kauf dir das 6.0er und dann noch direkt die gabel so dazu: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1...xle-lite-15-glossy-black-pushloc.html?mfid=45
> 
> Zahlste zwar erstmal nen fuffi mehr, aber kannst die andere gabel verscherbeln oder als ersatz behalten.



Verstehe den Sinn nicht ganz dahinter. Ersatzgabel ... naja wenn man meint. Nachdem die XC 28 neu gerade einmal 100 Euro kostet und die Gabeln nicht gerade der Hit sind, wird man sie nur schwer verkauft bekommen. Dazu hat man noch mehr Stress und eine gruppenlose Shimanonabe. 

Kauf das 7.0, die Reba ist die "erste" venünftige Gabel


----------



## fissenid (18. August 2013)

Wartet doch mal ab.... Bald ist Eurobike dann ist die "Katze aus dem Sack".....


----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> ...., denn deren Räder sind "stylischer" bei ähnlichen Preisen und sprechen eine breitere Kundschaft an.



Quatsch! Canyon ist nur rund 300 euro günstiger.


Canyon 29: 1699 euro
Radon 29:  2000 euro


----------



## DIP (19. August 2013)

Dafür steckt ja im 1999 Radon mehr XT, Syntace & ne Reverb Stealth.


----------



## filiale (19. August 2013)

Ich vermisse beim Canyon die Reverb...also ist Canyon 300  teurer. Ob nun Fox oder RS, bzw. Avid oder XT Bremse, sei mal "zweitranging". Ergo ist das Radon das "mehr" ausgestattete Rad. Also heißt es warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (19. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Quatsch! Canyon ist nur rund 300 euro günstiger.
> 
> 
> Canyon 29: 1699 euro
> Radon 29:  2000 euro




Wie schon erwähnt:

Canyon 29er 110mm fully, keine Reverb, elixir 3 Bremsen (im Ausverkauf für 1699)
Radon 29er 130mm fully (mehr reserven, anderer Einsatzzweck), reverb stealth, xt bremsen (Regulär für 1999)


----------



## mtintel (19. August 2013)

unter http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-130-29-9-0_id_24903_.htm gibt es jetzt das erste 29er, aber leider steht kein Gewicht dabei


----------



## filiale (19. August 2013)

Radon macht einen riesigen Wind um die 2014 Modelle, aber kommt nicht mit den technischen Infos hinterher. Canyon macht es einfach und schnell, ohne viel tamtam. So würde ich es mir auch bei Radon wünschen.


----------



## Kennedy01 (19. August 2013)

ich glaube spätestens jetzt darf man sich von Radon komplett verarscht fühlen. Heute das erste Modell vom Slide 130 zum bestellen online - mit einer Lieferzeit KW3 2014!
Was bitte wird denn da vorgezogen, wenn ein 2014 Modell 2014 ausgeliefert wird und was ist eigentlich aus September geworden???

Sorry, das geht gar nicht!


----------



## waldleopard (19. August 2013)

AAAhahahahaaaa

Zitat Radon: "Liebe IBC'ler: Entspannt euch!!!!"

Well done Radon, well done.


----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

Kennedy01 schrieb:


> ich glaube spätestens jetzt darf man sich von Radon komplett verarscht fühlen!



nur ein Vorbehalt; vermutlich werden die günstigeren Modelle eher lieferbar sein? 
Canyon wird auch nicht groß liefern können. Was nutzt dir der Hobel im Winter, wenn es schneit? 

wäre aber schon nettig gewesen, wenn man im Herbst noch paar Runden im Schlamm drehen könnte. So kann man wieder bis Mai/Juni 2014 warten. Und Bergtouren kann man sich erst mal ein halbes Jahr abschminken. na ja, so ist es halt mit den Aussenveranstaltungen.

löblich: die Farbe = gefällt ( kein Baumarkt-blau )






der US+A-Rahmen schaut auch nicht schlecht aus - mal was Anderes?


----------



## Kennedy01 (19. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Was nutzt dir der Hobel im Winter, wenn es schneit?



stimmt, im Winter nutzt mir das gar nichts, bis vor kurzem hiess as aber noch September und das ist nicht wirklich Winter. Da investiere ich nicht vor Frühling nächste Jahres und schau mir die kommenden Canyons mal genauer an, sehe da zumindest was mit KW39.
Was nervt ist das ewige rumgetease, Bildchen veröffentlichen, jetzt gehts los Sprüche... und dann so ne Nummer.

ok, ich lese von  Radon jetzt das hier:

"@_backstein689_:
die beiden ersten angelegten Slide 130 29 sind ausgerechnet diejenigen,  die wegen einer Sonderlackierung als letzte geliefert werden. Auch hier  kann sich der Liefertermin noch nach vorne verschieben.
Die anderen Slide 130 29 kommen in den nächsten Tagen online, die ersten  davon sind ab KW 38 lieferbar und die Gewichte werden natürlich so  schnell wie möglich nachgeliefert."

Auch wenn diese Information wohl "nur" @backstein ging, hört sich das auch für mich besser an.


----------



## waldleopard (19. August 2013)

Kennedy01 schrieb:


> Auch wenn diese Information wohl "nur" @_backstein_ ging, hört sich das auch für mich besser an.


Ja ging explizit an backstein, blöd nur das ausgerechnet der nicht mehr interessiert ist weil er gerade ein Bike eines anderen Herstellers gekauft hat.


----------



## backstein689 (19. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Ja ging explizit an backstein, blöd nur das ausgerechnet der nicht mehr interessiert ist weil er gerade ein Bike eines anderen Herstellers gekauft hat.



das gfallt'ma!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (19. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Ja ging explizit an backstein, blöd nur das ausgerechnet der nicht mehr interessiert ist weil er gerade ein Bike eines anderen Herstellers gekauft hat.



mir gefällt das auch. 
Bin kein Spezi-Fan, aber für den Preis ist es ein ordentliches Fahrrad 

Bei Canyon hat man halt 6 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen? 
Falls der Rahmen doch mal ein knickt, gibt es wohl einen Neuen? 
Bei Radon halt Abfall. 
Wobei mir beim Radon dieses orange gefällt. Wenn es aber kein 
low-budget-Modell in orange gibt, dann war es dann mit Radon eh?

mal schauen, was Drössinger so bei der euro-Bike noch präsentieren wird?
die haben auch ganz schmucke Modelle immer wieder am Start, 

...wie cube, ghost, trek, ktm, bmc...und wie sie alle heissen?


----------



## Aalex (20. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> mir gefällt das auch.
> Bin kein Spezi-Fan, aber für den Preis ist es ein ordentliches Fahrrad
> 
> Bei Canyon hat man halt 6 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen?
> ...



radon bietet 5 jahre garantie auf alurahmen, aber macht ja nichts


----------



## mtintel (20. August 2013)

Unter http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-8-0_id_25054_.htm gibt es jetzt das Slide 150 (2014) in Version 8.0 zu finden. Was mich wundert ist, dass unter http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-07-06-13--Radon-Specs-2014-_id_24503_.htm angegeben ist, dass es "nur" eine Reverb hat, während unter http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-150-8-0_id_25054_.htm Reverb Stealth angegeben ist. Welche Angabe stimmt nun?

PS: Und Gewichtsangaben fehlen auch wieder


----------



## santakruzzifix (20. August 2013)

mtintel schrieb:


> PS: Und Gewichtsangaben fehlen auch wieder



Der 22" Rahmen wird kanpp 14 Kilo haben, der 19"er halt 800 Gramm weniger, analog rund 13.

Wer leicht haben will, holt sich ein Canyon CF 29". Kost dann runde 5.000 Mäuse 
( im Hobbybereich ist auf die paar Gramm geschixxen )


----------



## duc-mo (20. August 2013)

Auf den Bildern ist ne normale Reverb zu erkennen...

Die Aussattung ist trotzdem 1A. Durchgängig XT bis auf Kassette und Schalthebel (warum immer an der sinnvollsten Stelle mit SLX gespart wird ist mir unverständlich), Felgen mit 22.3mm Maul, RS Dämpfer und Gabel. Ich denke das Bike wird laufen wie geschnitten Brot und das trotz oder gerade wegen 26Zoll. 

Kleines Zitat von meinem hiesigen Händler, als ich heute ne Kleinigkeit gekauft habe und an einem der wenigen 26er stehen geblieben bin: "26er sterben, bei uns gibts bald nur noch Bikes im absoluten Einsteigerbereich in 26Zoll!" Das ich nicht lache...


----------



## waldleopard (20. August 2013)

So bringt die Bikeindustrie die Leute die sich nicht regelmässig ein neues Bike kaufen dazu früher oder später ne neue Laufradgrösse zu kaufen. Und diejenigen die eh regelmäßig konsumieren haben dann ein weiteres Rad was auch wieder bald erneuert werden will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (20. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> So bringt die Bikeindustrie die Leute die sich nicht regelmässig ein neues Bike kaufen dazu früher oder später ne neue Laufradgrösse zu kaufen. Und diejenigen die eh regelmäßig konsumieren haben dann ein weiteres Rad was auch wieder bald erneuert werden will.



so ein Schmarren. 
So ein Aluminumfahrrad muss bei mir maximal 10 Jahre halten.
Sogar der alte custec-superlight-Rahmen hielt gute 10 Jahre problemlos
und brachte bei ebay noch gute 80 euro mit einer LX-Kurbel.

die 130 mm FW langen locker die nächsten paar Jahre. 
Meinst du, du fährst mit 300 mm FW besser im Gelände? 
Da wird sich nicht mehr viel hin und her bewegen. 
Die Materialgewichtsopimierung ist bereits ausgereizt. 13 Kg =
Ende Gelände.
Wer weniger will, bezahlt halt 3.000 bis 12.000 euro drauf, für die
paar Gramm Ersparnis. 

Vermutlich wird sogar 26" recht bald aussterben? 
Die Fahrradfirmen treffen Absprachen - bukah; ab 2016 keine 26" mehr
auf dem Markt.
Was will man machen, als Kunde?
1. Industrie weiter das Geld in den Rachen stecken ....oder
2. Harley Davidson Fat Boy f. 12.000 euro kaufen und fahren?

Der Industrie den Kübel mit $ noch unverbindlich zur Eurobike hinter her 
schleifen jedes mal - Ganz sicher nicht.

So lange du keine Rennen fährst und keinen einzigen Euro mit dem Glump 
verdienst, ist es relative Wurschd, was da werkelt.
Notfalls steckt man sich 27,5" Laufräder in den 29" Rahmen auch wenn es wie Scheins-z ausschaut - relative egal.


----------



## Aalex (21. August 2013)

soweit ich das verstanden habe werden alle Slides mit reverb stealth ausgestattet sein, bis auf das 8.0. die fotodinger sind wohl vorserienmodelle ohne interne leitungsführung.

und leichtbau macht immer irgendwo sinn, solange man es nicht übertreibt. für den otto normal biker reichen in der regel leichte laufräder.


----------



## Markdierk (21. August 2013)

@Aalex :_ " für den otto normal biker reichen in der regel leichte laufräder. "_ 
- Seh ich anderst.

Der ONV braucht keine leichten Laufräder sondern Verlässliche und Stabile. Leichtbau ist für Racer und Leute, die es sich leisten können und wollen.


----------



## Aalex (21. August 2013)

mir ging es um leichtbau. wenn dieser betrieben wird reichen für die meisten die leichten räder. ein leichter Lenker macht niemanden schneller. Erst in der Summe machen solche Komponenten dann Sinn.
Leichtere Laufräder/Reifen/Schläuche sind immer sinnvoll. vor allem sind an stangenrädern teilweise richtig schwere teile verbaut. Alleine mit besseren Reifen und einem Milchsystem spart man hier schnell mal 300-400 Gramm.

und das leichtbau für racer und gutbetuchte ist, ist totaler käse. Jeder hier merkt den unterschied zwischen einem 2 kilo und einem 1500 gramm satz. 

legt man einen viel zu schweren systemlaufradsatz zugrunde, mavic, dt swiss oder son gedöns kriegt man fürs gleiche geld handgespeichte räder mit anständigen naben und ztr felgen, die in der regel steifer, haltbarer und viel leichter sind. Meistens auch noch breiter. In den Alpen ist man dann auch nicht angeschmiert, wenn einem eine Speiche flöten geht, da hier hundsgewöhnliche speichen drin sind.

Ein Satz aus Novatec Naben, ZTR Felgen und Aerolitespeichen wiegt irgendwas bei 1500 Gramm, oder weniger und kostet keine 400 Euro. Hier kriegt man das meiste fürs Geld. 

nur weil ein mavic satz schwer ist, ist er noch nicht haltbarer und verlässlicher, oft ist sogar das gegenteil der fall.


----------



## Markdierk (21. August 2013)

Ahhh okay, jetzt hab ich verstanden. Dein erster Satz hÃ¤tte gereicht, dem Rest widerspreche ich gar nicht.

Ich dachte du meinst, man solle grundsÃ¤tzlich leichte LaufrÃ¤der in Serienbikes verbauen, weil das die beste Variante fÃ¼r den ONV wÃ¤re.

Leichtbau und damit meine ich Carbonteile, kleine Bremsscheiben, Titanschrauben und spindeldÃ¼rre LaufrÃ¤der bleiben meiner Auffassung nach trotzdem etwas fÃ¼r Racer und gut getuchte Fahrer.

Trotzdem versuchen Hersteller immer wieder an Gewicht zu sparen, was bei preiswerten Bikes einfach kein Sinn macht. ("Stabil. Leicht. Billig. WÃ¤hle zwei davon.â)


----------



## waldleopard (21. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> so ein Schmarren.....


Du hast offensichtlich meine Aussage nicht verstanden die sich auf den vorhergehenden Post bezog, aber macht ja nix.


----------



## Aalex (21. August 2013)

ich würd generell in jedes serienrad leichtere räder stecken, aber das ist nur meine meinung.


----------



## santakruzzifix (21. August 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> ich würd generell in jedes serienrad leichtere räder stecken, aber das ist nur meine meinung.



ich auch, aber eher wegen der mangelhaften Qualität. Bevor noch die Felge bricht und man mit der Schnauze auf der Straße aufschlägt? 
hmm, besser 250 euro investieren.
Die Hersteller verdienen praktisch via billigere LRS-e. Da kann man noch was verdienen.




Aalex schrieb:


> und leichtbau macht immer irgendwo sinn, solange man es nicht übertreibt. für den otto normal biker reichen in der regel leichte laufräder.
> 
> ob nen rad nun 13, oder 10 kilo wiegt macht sehr wohl einen unterschied und ein all-mountain mit 10 kilo ist gar nicht mal so schwierig zu realisieren, kostet nur ein paar steine. wenn ich mirn öl mountain baue wird das auch runde 10 kilo haben, aber ich bin auch eher in der leichtbaufraktion unterwegs



Leichtbau macht nur Sinn, wenn man viele Tragepasagen im Gebirge hat. 2 kg weniger, macht schon was aus - sicher. 10 kg sind aber Mond-Werte, 
die fast nicht umsetzbar sind m Fully-Bereich, außer man legt 8 große Scheine auf den Ladentisch und tauscht turnusmässig die ganzen
Teile wieder aus, die so pö a pö kaputt gehen, weil Leichtbau und nix aus halten.

nöö
bei 12,8 kg im Alubereich ist die Schwelle erreicht. Alles darunter ist nur gefährlich.
Im Carbonbereich ist bei 11 kg Schluss, bereits ab 2998 euro erhältlich; siehe Canyon CF 26".

Die < 7kg Fraktion ist nur im RR-Bereich umsetzbar und da gibt es auch schon Grenzen. Das 7 kg Fully mit 160 mm FW gibt es mal in 
100 oder 200 Jahren, mit im Weltraum legierten Werkstoffen, die Zugkräfte von Gut und Böse aushalten. Aber alle illusiorisch 

da braucht man sich nichts groß vor machen. Ein vernünftiges Fully f. 1698 euro im 29"-Bereich oder ein Radon 29" f. 1998 euro reichen völlig aus.
Wer braucht schon ein liteville? pah Vom Berg runter kommt man auch mit einem Baumarktfahrrad f. 398 euro + V-Brakes


----------



## reinerskill (22. August 2013)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-29-7-0-Black-Edition_id_25265_.htm

Was haltet Ihr vom Team 29 7.0 BE ?
Gutes EinstiegsMTB oder sollte man etwas mehr investieren um Freude zu haben?
Hoffentlich wird es das Teil auf der Eurobike geben, damit ich Probesitzen kann.
Ansonsten wird es Blind bestellt


----------



## Teuflor (22. August 2013)

reinerskill schrieb:


> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Team-29-7-0-Black-Edition_id_25265_.htm
> 
> Was haltet Ihr vom Team 29 7.0 BE ?
> Gutes EinstiegsMTB oder sollte man etwas mehr investieren um Freude zu haben?
> ...




Für den "EINSTIEG" und für die Selbstfindung ok!

Außerdem kannst es danach als Biergarten Kutsche nutzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reinerskill (22. August 2013)

Hmm, andre Meinungen mit eventuelle Alternativen oder auch Begründungen, wieso das man das Teil nicht kaufen sollte ...


----------



## Schmandi (22. August 2013)

Hi,

kommt voll und ganz auf dein Einsatzgebiet an. Für Stadtverkehr, Waldautobahnen oder auch mal Forstweg ist es in puncto P/L echt okay...für grobes Gelände wirst du aber nur am Anfang zufrieden sein weil a) die Komponenten bei gewisser Beanspruchung eher früher als später anfangen zu meckern oder b) die Komponenten deiner neu definierten Fahrtechnik nicht mehr gerecht werden.

Wirkliche Ausstattungsschwächen hat das Bike in dieser Preisklasse nicht wirklich, wenn man will, könnte man eine Diskussion über Gabel und Bremsen führen...

Aber als Einstieg in die MTB Welt reicht es vollkommen aus!

Gruß aus Münster,

Andi


----------



## reinerskill (22. August 2013)

Danke.
Was wÃ¤re denn das Bike, das auch mal im Wald bewegt werden kann, ohne das ich mich "Ã¤rgere"? Gern auch von andren Herstellern, Budget max 1000â¬!


----------



## Schmandi (22. August 2013)

Meiner Meinung nach lohnt sich definitiv der Griff zu einem höher angesiedelten Modell. Den Unterschied wirst du vor allem bei Bremsen und Gabel merken. Dein Budget mit 1000 Talern reicht da vollkommen aus! Was man auch nicht vergessen darf: Falls du das Bike in ein paar Jahren weiterverkaufen willst, sind Räder mit höherwertigen und somit zuverlässigen Komponenten unglaublich preisstabil.

An deiner Stelle würde ich warten, bis die höheren Modelle online sind oder auf die neue ZR Race Reihe warten...

Die 999 Modelle sind meistens "Rundum-Sorglos" Pakete


----------



## Teuflor (22. August 2013)

Also fÃ¼r den WALD reicht die kutsche auf jeden fall!
Auch fÃ¼r leichte S1 Trails.

Kauf dir son gÃ¼nstiges, fahr es 1-2 Jahre und dann weist du sowieso was dir am meisten liegt.

Lohnt jetzt auch net nen 1200â¬ voll XT Hardtail zu kaufen um dann nach 3 Monaten zu merken das dir ein HT keinen spass macht oder dir die 100mm Federweg einfach zu wenig sind etc etc etc.

Wie gesagt und auch von schmandi geschrieben. FÃ¼r die Selbstfindung reicht ein 650â¬ Bike vÃ¶llig aus.

Fahr damit aber bitte keine Alpen touren allein wegen den Bremsen


----------



## reinerskill (22. August 2013)

Hmm, sind die Bremsen echt so ein Mist?
Wollte, da nah am Allgäu und Schwarzwald gelegen, schon einmal die Berge erklimmen und Abfahten machen (natürlich alles als Anfänger). Ein Trail wird auch demnächst eröffnet, könnte die Lust am fahren neu entdecken 

2013er Modelle wie zB das 
*ZR Race 29er 6.0 Shimano*

bekommt man wahrscheinlich nicht mehr, das wäre ja "besser", oder?
Bis wann kommen die neuen Modelle rein, zur Eurobike?


----------



## Teuflor (22. August 2013)

Muss es den ein Radon sein?

schau dich mal bei Transalp24 / Canyon um. 

Transalp24 hat in der 999â¬ Liga die letzten 2 Jahre den Testsieg in der Bike abgestaubt.

http://www.ebay.de/itm/MTB-von-Tran...Radsport_Fahrrad_Anhänger&hash=item2ec9d2b857

ist grÃ¶Ãe M und geht fÃ¼r ca. 600-700â¬ maximum raus.


----------



## reinerskill (22. August 2013)

Nein, definitiv nicht!
Ich möchte eben ein MTB mit 29" Räder und brauch ein ~22" Rahmen.
Transalp bietet gute Bikes, aber eben noch kein 29".


----------



## Teuflor (22. August 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/TransalpMountainbikes?fref=ts

haben sie im Juni ihr 29" vorgestellt mit daten z.B.:

Ab ca. 1100 Euro inkl. MWst. wirds losgehen (u.a. mit RS Reba, Crossride) .
Folgende Rahmengrößen wirds geben: 16,5", 18,5", 20,50" und 22".
 Das hier abgebildete Bike wiegt ohne Pedalsatz 10,80kg.

Einen genauen Verfügbarkeitstermin haben wir noch nicht, da die Rahmen noch im Zulauf sind. Der Rahmenwird inkl. Acros Ai-SX22 Steuersatz 399,00 Euro inkl. MwSt. kosten.


Einen genauen Verfügbarkeitstermin haben wir noch nicht, da die Rahmen noch im Zulauf sind. Der Rahmenwird inkl. Acros Ai-SX22 Steuersatz 399,00 Euro inkl. MwSt. kosten.
Gefällt mir · Antworten · 1 · 12. Juni um 17:25

Außerdem Sind die TA24 Jungs auf der Eurobike,

warte mal bis die Eurobike vorbei ist. Dann hagelt es bei allen Versendern neue Modelle.

Gruß 


ps: hab auch ein TA24 Bike, und ein Canyon.

Der Service von TA24 ist sagenhaft gut!



grad im sale:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a80392/ltd-cc-29-black-n-white.html

Cube LTD CC 29"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (22. August 2013)

Die Bremse ist nicht Mist, sie werden einfach nur Ã¼berfordert wenn Du eine lÃ¤nger steile Abfahrt fÃ¤hrst (zu heiÃ und die Bremsleistung lÃ¤Ãt stark nach). Ansonsten sind die Bremsen schon ok. Es ist eben fÃ¼r den Einstiegsbereich und nicht fÃ¼r einen Alpencross.
Die Gabel ist auch nicht sehr sensibel, eben Einstieg.
Eigentlich ist es ein Schnupperbike und bei dem Preis macht man nicht viel verkehrt.
FÃ¼r 1Kâ¬ bekommt man schon tolle Sachen. Aber wie die anderen schon sagten, warte mal ab bis nach der Eurobike. Da wird der Markt an Modellen grÃ¶Ãer.


----------



## Schmandi (22. August 2013)

+1

Abwarten, schlau lesen und nach der Eurobike ab Anfang September zuschlagen


----------



## reinerskill (22. August 2013)

Das werde ich auch.
Vielleicht kann ich vor Ort schon ein Schnapper machen 
Danke Euch


----------



## waldleopard (22. August 2013)

Mal zur Info: Das Slide 130 8.0 soll in 2 Wochen lieferbar sein.

Btw, backstein ich hoffe du bist mit deinem Stumpi zufrieden.


----------



## santakruzzifix (22. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Mal zur Info: Das Slide 130 8.0 soll in 2 Wochen lieferbar sein



Slide 130 - 8.0 in BLACK = voll Porno


----------



## ghostspace (22. August 2013)

wem´s gefällt,mir leider nicht :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (22. August 2013)

ghostspace schrieb:


> wem´s gefällt,mir leider nicht :kotz:



mir schon....ich spritz gleich ab...
zu dem Preis äußerst i.O.  Für was noch ein völlig überteuertes liteville ? (  Dreck )


----------



## backstein689 (22. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Mal zur Info: Das Slide 130 8.0 soll in 2 Wochen lieferbar sein.
> 
> Btw, backstein ich hoffe du bist mit deinem Stumpi zufrieden.



Sehr, ich freue mich seit 100km drüber

Es fährt einfach nur geil, und ich genieße den für ein 29er Trailbike endlosen Federweg 

Nur leider zickt mein CTD rum  Nach Gabel Problemen im letzten Jahr haperts jetzt wohl an dem Dämpfer...

Aber das Slide ist nachwievor ein sehr sehr schönes Rad! Nachwievor meine zweite Wahl!

Nur es wäre auch so leider nicht rechtzeitig zu meinem Bikeurlaub im September angekommen und wenn ich bedenke, dass ich so nochmal nen hunderter fürs Leihbike gespart habe, freue ich mich noch mehr.


----------



## waldleopard (22. August 2013)

Joa das mit CTD ist blöd, deshalb möchte ich am liebsten komplett RockShox. Andererseits kannst auch mit RT3 Pech haben. Schick doch den Dämpfer gleich ein falls noch genügend Zeit bis zum Urlaub ist.


----------



## FearChar (23. August 2013)

Mal eine Frage, was sind das für shifter beim 2014er Slide 150 8.0?

Ich habe hier noch wegen eines Fehlkaufes ein Satz XT I-Spec Typ B shifter liegen und würde die da gern anbauen wenn möglich.


----------



## fissenid (23. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Slide 130 - 8.0 in BLACK = voll Porno


 
 ich hab mich verliebt,.... komplett schwarz, kein Schnickschnack..... so muss ein Bike aussehen....


----------



## Teuflor (23. August 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> ich hab mich verliebt,.... komplett schwarz, kein Schnickschnack..... so muss ein Bike aussehen....



Felgen Decals weg und die Aufschrift auf dem Reifen 

btw aufschrift auf dem Reifen, wie bekommt man das weg?


----------



## mynoxin (23. August 2013)

Edding


----------



## FearChar (23. August 2013)

Oder Schuhcreme

Noch mal eine andere Frage, etwas passt da nicht, auf dem Bildern des Slide 150 8.0 sieht man die außen verlegten Züge und eine Reverb, aber in dem Text darunter steht:

"Auf vielfachen Kundenwunsch haben wir uns entschieden die interne Zugverlegung unserer Hardtails und Rennräder auf das Slide 150 zu adaptieren. Dadurch wirkt es aufgeräumter und die Schaltzüge verlaufen gut geschützt im Unterrohr. Darüber hinaus rüsten wir alle Slide Modelle mit einer Rock Shox Reverb Stealth aus, dessen Leitung im Sitzrohr verlegt wird."

Was ist nun richtig?


----------



## filiale (23. August 2013)

Korrekt ist der Text. Die Bilder sind Vorserienmodelle.


----------



## Kennedy01 (23. August 2013)

Lieferzeit vom 130er 8.0 mit KW36 angegeben - naja, ich bin mal gespannt...
Gewicht scheint auch noch ein Geheimnis zu sein, oder hat schon jemand was gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (23. August 2013)

Teuflor schrieb:


> Felgen Decals weg und die Aufschrift auf dem Reifen
> 
> btw aufschrift auf dem Reifen, wie bekommt man das weg?



Dremel
Schleifer Nr. 6 / Kegel  



FearChar schrieb:


> "Auf vielfachen Kundenwunsch haben wir uns entschieden die interne Zugverlegung unserer Hardtails und Rennräder auf das Slide 150 zu adaptieren. Dadurch wirkt es aufgeräumter und die Schaltzüge verlaufen gut geschützt im Unterrohr. Darüber hinaus rüsten wir alle Slide Modelle mit einer Rock Shox Reverb Stealth aus, dessen Leitung im Sitzrohr verlegt wird."
> Was ist nun richtig?



Was richtig ist, ist relative Wurschd.
Mir pers. wäre eine Aussen-Zugverlegung lieber, da man an den Knickstellen immer mal Scherereien hat, mit den Innenverlegten. 
Aber man nimmt, was man bekommt


----------



## santakruzzifix (23. August 2013)

Kennedy01 schrieb:


> Lieferzeit vom 130er 8.0 mit KW36 angegeben - naja, ich bin mal gespannt...
> Gewicht scheint auch noch ein Geheimnis zu sein, oder hat schon jemand was gehört?



16" = 13,2 kg
22" = 13,9 kg oder gar 14,2 kg



nur ein Canyon CF ist leichter


----------



## FearChar (23. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Dremel
> Schleifer Nr. 6 / Kegel
> 
> 
> ...



Kann man bei Stress damit wenigstens neue verlegen oder sie außen verlegen?
Habe schon bestellt xD


----------



## filiale (24. August 2013)

Mein Kumpel hat sich von dem hin und her mit den Lieferterminen irritieren lassen (beim 9er steht 03/2014) und sich ein Centurion geholt. Radon war tel. nicht erreichbar um nach den Lieferterminen zu fragen. Ergo Pech für Radon. Wieder ein Slide 130er Fahrer abgesprungen.


----------



## Theees (24. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Korrekt ist der Text. Die Bilder sind Vorserienmodelle.



Das hatte Radon auf Facebook jedenfalls behauptet. In den Specs steht allerdings überall das das 8.0 ohne Stealth ist.

Wäre mir aber auch wurscht


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. August 2013)

Theees schrieb:


> Das hatte Radon auf Facebook jedenfalls behauptet. In den Specs steht allerdings überall das das 8.0 ohne Stealth ist.



so schaut doch der Pornohobel aus? lt. radon-Kaufmannsladenseite?







lt. Liste steht das schon Stealth?


----------



## Theees (24. August 2013)

Achso, hatte das mit dem slide 150 verwechselt. 

Beim dem gibt's beim 8.0 keine strahlt lt. Specs.


----------



## backstein689 (24. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> so schaut doch der Pornohobel aus? lt. radon-Kaufmannsladenseite?



Er redet vom 26er 150er.

Und ja ich glaube das 8.0er bekommt keine Stealth...Irgendwo müssen sie ja sparen....


----------



## santakruzzifix (24. August 2013)

Theees schrieb:


> Achso, hatte das mit dem slide 150 verwechselt.
> 
> Beim dem gibt's beim 8.0 keine strahlt lt. Specs.



dann nimm doch das Slide 130, wenn dir die ausfahrbare Sattelstütze so 
wichtig ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Foxi1988 (24. August 2013)

Gibt es bei den Frauenfullies wie in den Specs steht nur das Slide 150 WL und das Slide 130 29 WL?

Meine Freundin hätte auf die Nachfolger vom Slide 125 und Slide 125 Diva gewartet...

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## FearChar (24. August 2013)

Im Text steht aber "Darüber hinaus rüsten wir *Alle* Slide Modelle mit einer Rock Shox Reverb *Stealth* aus"


----------



## Theees (24. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> dann nimm doch das Slide 130, wenn dir die ausfahrbare Sattelstütze so
> wichtig ist?



Och nö, das 150er hat die Reverb ja auch  geht ja nur um Stealth, was mir aber ziemlich egal ist 



FearChar schrieb:


> Im Text steht aber "Darüber hinaus rüsten wir *Alle* Slide Modelle mit einer Rock Shox Reverb *Stealth* aus"



Daher die Verwirrung


----------



## filiale (24. August 2013)

Eben bin ich das Centurion vom Kumpel probegefahren. Zumindest weiß ich jetzt dass ich ein 29" haben will.

an Radon (dummeLiese) -> ob das Centu nur ein Scirocco sein soll sei mal dahingestellt. Nur weil Radon ein gutes P/L Verhältnis hat, bedeutet dass noch lange nicht dass auch die Produkte gut sind. Es gibt hier ja nun auch genügend Leute die Ärger mit Lagern, falsch verlegten Zügen und Rahmenbrüchen haben. Das ist wie Ferrari fahren. Der steht mehr in der Werkstatt als dass er gefahren werden kann. Da ist der Service wie bei Radon, italienisch


----------



## Thiel (25. August 2013)

Gab es schon Äußerungen zu den Mavic Crossroc 29 / Crossride 29?

Bei Bike Components steht:

Maximal zulässiges Gesamtgewicht: 85kg

Kann man das jetzt so verstehen, das nur Fahrer bis ca. 72kg zugelassen sind ?!

Die sind laut Radon HP hier verbaut:
Slide 130 29 9.0
ZR Race 29er 8.0
Black Sin 29er 8.0


----------



## santakruzzifix (25. August 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Gab es schon Äußerungen zu den Mavic Crossroc 29 / Crossride 29
> 
> Maximal zulässiges Gesamtgewicht: 85kg
> 
> Kann man das jetzt so verstehen, das nur Fahrer bis ca. 72kg zugelassen sind ?!



De Mavic Crossroc/Crossride sind ein Glump. 

Die Mavic Crossroc/ Crossride am Besten gleich demontieren und bei ebay teuer verschnalzen/entsorgen. Bevor man 
sich noch die eigene Nase bricht.

Dann gescheite 32/36 Hardcore-Loch Felgen nehmen ( zb. Mavic 719 disc 29" ) + 
ein Paar ordentliche tune Naben, Speichen, Nippeln und LRS neu aufbauen lassen(Fachmann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoger83 (25. August 2013)

Thiel schrieb:


> Gab es schon Äußerungen zu den Mavic Crossroc 29 / Crossride 29?
> 
> Bei Bike Components steht:
> 
> ...



Sind das eigentlich wirklich die gleichen Laufräder?
Bei Mavic findet man nix über Crossroc, ausserdem sehen die anders aus als die Crossride.


----------



## santakruzzifix (25. August 2013)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Sind das eigentlich wirklich die gleichen Laufräder?
> Bei Mavic findet man nix über Crossroc, ausserdem sehen die anders aus als die Crossride.



vermutlich nur anderes Label ( Papperl ) auf geklebt ?

die felgen werden eh nur gestossen sein und nicht verschweisst? daher
Glump, so oder so


----------



## duc-mo (25. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> De Mavic Crossroc sind ein Glump.



Hattest du die Crossroc je in der Hand geschweige denn unterm Sattel? Wohl eher nicht!!!
Halt dich mit derart unqualifizierten Aussagen doch einfach zurück, es hilft wirklich niemandem!!!


----------



## santakruzzifix (25. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Hattest du die Crossroc je in der Hand geschweige denn unterm Sattel? Wohl eher nicht!!!
> Halt dich mit derart unqualifizierten Aussagen doch einfach zurück, es hilft wirklich niemandem!!!



für mich ist es dennoch ein Glump.
Die reverb muss ja auch irgendwie finanziert werden. 
Aber lieber einen ordentlichen Rahmen/Schaltung/Bremsanlage/Dämpfer....

der glumpige LRS bringt auf dem Scharzmarkt gut einen 100er. 
Noch 150 euro drauf legen und was Gescheites haben, was auch paar km 
hält im Gebirge.

k.A. weshalb sich paar Knödel immer so auf regen tun, wenn es mal um Wahrheiten geht. 

ps. Alf Poier: die Wahrheit tut halt oft weh, die Wahrheit...auh auh auh


----------



## axisofjustice (25. August 2013)

@duc-mo: Denk doch mal an Deine eigene Signatur, dann wird ein Thread wie dieser hier lesbarer. Zum Trollen gehört auch immer einer, der drauf anspringt. Danke. 

Zum Thema: Schätze mal, dass sich ein L mit Pedalen bei etwa 14kg einpendeln wird. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen viel für einen ansonsten prädestinierten Alpencrosser. Wird dann doch wohl Carbon werden bei mir.


----------



## santakruzzifix (25. August 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> @duc-mo: Denk doch mal an Deine eigene Signatur, dann wird ein Thread wie dieser hier lesbarer. Zum Trollen gehört auch immer einer, der drauf anspringt. Danke.



Möglich, dass der Jenige der anspringt, oft der görßere Troll ist? 




axisofjustice schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Schätze mal, dass sich ein L mit Pedalen bei etwa 14kg einpendeln wird. Das ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen viel für einen ansonsten prädestinierten Alpencrosser. Wird dann doch wohl Carbon werden bei mir.



998 euro drauf legen und ein Canyon CF 26" nehmen?
Gewicht: 11 kg 

> 3 kg Mehrgewicht im Gebirge sind schon paar Gramm zuviel?


----------



## FearChar (25. August 2013)

Kann jemand was zu den SR Inferno 27 sagen die auf dem Slide 150 8.0 montiert sind.
Habe hier noch einen Satz Mavic Crossride stehen und ich kann über die Sunringle kaum was finden.


----------



## Teuflor (25. August 2013)

Check mal den canyon strive thread. Da wird groß über SR geschimpft. 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## Boardi05 (26. August 2013)

Alle 2014er Specs sind nun online

http://www.radon-bikes.de/-26-08-13--Das-Radon-Spec-Heft-2014-ist-da-.htm


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (26. August 2013)

Boardi05 schrieb:


> Alle 2014er Specs sind nun online
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/-26-08-13--Das-Radon-Spec-Heft-2014-ist-da-.htm



Leider immer noch ohne Gewichte. Bei den Rennrädern ist mir zumindest sehr unklar, was "überarbeitet" bedeutet (zB beim Spire). Vll erfährt mans ja demnächst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markdierk (26. August 2013)

FearChar schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu den SR Inferno 27 sagen die auf dem Slide 150 8.0 montiert sind.
> Habe hier noch einen Satz Mavic Crossride stehen und ich kann über die Sunringle kaum was finden.



Man liest immer wieder, dass bei bestimmten SR Laufrädern die Nippel abreisen und/oder die Speichenspannung sehr unterschiedlich ist. Würde wohl nicht zu SR Laufrädern greifen, nachdem sie aber auch viel verbaut werden, bekommt man natürlich dem entsprechend mehr Probleme mit. Glaube aber nicht, dass es grundsätzlich schlechte Laufräder sind.


----------



## filiale (26. August 2013)

Ohne Gewichte bringt mir das nichts. Schätzen mag ich nicht.


----------



## FearChar (26. August 2013)

So, danke für die Infos wegen den Felgen.

Und laut dem Katalog hat das 150er 8.0 keine Stealth also stimmt der Text auch der Shopseite nicht, den da steht das alle Slide eine Stealth bekommen.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (26. August 2013)

FearChar schrieb:


> So, danke für die Infos wegen den Felgen.
> 
> Und laut dem Katalog hat das 150er 8.0 keine Stealth also stimmt der Text auch der Shopseite nicht, den da steht das alle Slide eine Stealth bekommen.



mmh... ich mag ja Radon für ihre Räder, aber irgendwie bekommen sies derzeit kommunikativ nicht gebacken. Erst diese ganzen Versprechungen (von wegen Vorziehen der Modelle), dann teilweise Falschaussagen zu neuen Specs (Reverb Stealth oder auch beim Vaillant hieß es, dass alle Modelle die DI2 bekommen, was derzeit kein einziges Rad drin hat) und trotz der "vollständigen Specs" immer noch keine Gewichte. Dafür aber jeden Tag Marketinggeblubber auf Facebook. Echt nervig.

Hoffe, dass Radon die selbst gemachten Probleme wieder in den Griff bekommt.


----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> Hoffe, dass Radon die selbst gemachten Probleme wieder in den Griff bekommt.



Das Problem ist ist eher, dass die Kundschaft keine Geduld mehr hat?

Merke: in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft



ps. übrigens kommt bald der Schnee und dann ist es eh Äpfel mit der Fahrerrei, das nächste halbe Jahr im Gebirge


----------



## FearChar (26. August 2013)

Wieso Geduld vom Kunden.

Wenn der Händler die Räder im Shop mit widersprüchlichen und unvollständigen Specs. listet obwohl noch nicht lieferbar dann ist das wohl eher Ungeduld des Händlers.
Ich würde ja auch nix verkaufen wollen wo ich evtl. noch nicht mal weiß wie es aussieht oder was verbaut wird.

Ich habe erstmal meinen Bestellung storniert.


----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

FearChar schrieb:


> Wieso Geduld vom Kunden.
> 
> Wenn der Händler die Räder im Shop mit widersprüchlichen und unvollständigen Specs. listet obwohl noch nicht lieferbar dann ist das wohl eher Ungeduld des Händlers.



was spricht gegen Vorbehalte und etwas Werbung im Vorfeld? Canyon macht doch auch nix Anderes und kann erst im April 2014 liefern? 

Die Ungeduld ist doch wohl auf Deiner Seite.  
wohl noch ein verwöhnter Schulbub, wo die Mammi das Fahrrad noch sponsort damit das Bubi auf dem Bikepark schanzen kann, in der
Freizeit, nach den Schulaufgaben ?





FearChar schrieb:


> Ich habe erstmal meinen Bestellung storniert.



ich hätte so vorläufig erst mal gar nicht groß bestellt....speziell vor der Eurobike extra nicht. 
( Merke:  kauf anti-zyklisch und du sparst dir paar Euro )


----------



## FearChar (26. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> was spricht gegen Vorbehalte und etwas Werbung im Vorfeld? Canyon macht doch auch nix Anderes und kann erst im April 2014 liefern?
> 
> Die Ungeduld ist doch wohl auf Deiner Seite.
> wohl noch ein verwöhnter Schulbub, wo die Mammi das Fahrrad noch sponsort damit das Bubi auf dem Bikepark schanzen kann, in der
> Freizeit, nach den Schulaufgaben ?









War klar das die Kiddikeule kommt, bin 32, und stehe mitten im Leben.

Sorry, wenn ein Hersteller nur des Profites wegen Räder in seinen Shop stellt mit wissentlich oder unwissentlich falschen oder unvollständigen Specs liegt die Ungeduld wohl beim Hersteller/Händler!

Ich bin seit Mai auf der Suche nach eine Bike mit einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis, wo ist da Ungeduld?
Wenn ich auf die Shopseite gehe und das Bike sehe was mir gefällt und bestelle, aber erst im nachhinein herausfand das die Angaben im Text falsch sind oder wie hier im Forum noch geschrieben wird das es Vorserienbikes sind und die Bilder nicht stimmen aber sich dann doch als richtig erweisen. 
Ich vor der Bestellung nicht hier im Forum, habe das Chaos erst hier mitbekommen.
Deshalb die Stornierung.

Ich verkaufe auch nicht den Pelz wenn ich den Bären nicht erlegt habe ^^


santakruzzifix schrieb:


> ich hätte so vorläufig erst mal gar nicht groß bestellt....speziell vor der Eurobike extra nicht.
> ( Merke:  kauf anti-zyklisch und du sparst dir paar Euro )



Zeig mir ein Bike mit dieser Ausstattung was auch nur im entferntesten an das Slide heran kommt, der Preis wird sich auch nach der Eurobike nicht ändern bei diesen Modellen.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (26. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ist eher, dass die Kundschaft keine Geduld mehr hat?
> 
> Merke: in der Ruhe liegt die Kraft
> 
> ...



Radon kann ja von mir aus gerne Marketinggeblubber ohne Ende in die Atmosphäre blasen, aber dann sollten die Infos, die sie weitergeben, halt schon stimmen. 

Stell' dir das doch einfach mal in deinem Job vor, was passiert, wenn Du permanent Sachen versprichst, die du nicht halten kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

SamSemilia2012 schrieb:


> Stell' dir das doch einfach mal in deinem Job vor, was passiert, wenn Du permanent Sachen versprichst, die du nicht halten kannst.



hier ist doch eine ganz andere Situation. Die Nachfrage ist größer,
als das Angebot.
Daher ist die Geschäftspolitik eh Wurschdd. Da macht es die Masse.
Meckert Einer herum, interessiert es Radon wohl einen feuchten Keks?

auf die paar ungeduldigen Pappnasen kann Radon wohl leicht pfeiffen?


----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

FearChar schrieb:


> War klar das die Kiddikeule kommt, bin 32, und stehe mitten im Leben.
> 
> Zeig mir ein Bike mit dieser Ausstattung was auch nur im entferntesten an das Slide heran kommt, der Preis wird sich auch nach der Eurobike nicht ändern bei diesen Modellen.



32 und noch so ungeduldig? zzzzzz 

Hey Alter, bleib mal entspannt. Hast du neben dem Fahrradfahren kein Leben mehr?
Jetzt ist bald Winterzeit. Geh lieber mal in ein Bistro, spiel Dart, aes ein knuspriges Schinkwurstbrot, schmier bautzner Senf noch drauf oder geh
Snow-boarden? 

ja, preislich sind die Radons/canyons schon interessant. Nur muss man etwas Geduld mit bringen, bei den billig...ähm preisgünstig-Möhren


----------



## FearChar (26. August 2013)

Es geht doch gar nicht um nachfrage oder sonst was, es geht um falsche Angaben, (mit der man die Nachfrage auch pushen könnte) und das hat auch in meinem Bekanntenkreis mittlerweile die Runde gemacht und auch jemand von Radon zu Canyon überlaufen lassen.
Wenn ich mir sowas auf Arbeit leisten würde könnte ich mir das Bike sicher nicht leisten ^^


----------



## haekel72 (26. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> hier ist doch eine ganz andere Situation. Die Nachfrage ist größer,
> als das Angebot.
> Daher ist die Geschäftspolitik eh Wurschdd. Da macht es die Masse.
> Meckert Einer herum, interessiert es Radon wohl einen feuchten Keks?
> ...




Du tanzt auf ganz Schön vielen Hochzeiten, im Canyon Forum schreibst Du das  Du eh kein Radon mehr fährst und hier alles aufmischen! Hast wohl zuviel Zeit


----------



## FearChar (26. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> 32 und noch so ungeduldig? zzzzzz



Ähmm, bitte alles lesen und nicht nur die Rosinen raus picken ^^, ich suche schon seit fast 4 Monaten und nicht erst seit gestern.

Thüringer Rostbratwurst mit Bautzner gab es vorhin nach meiner 50km Tour schon ^^


----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

FearChar schrieb:


> Es geht doch gar nicht um nachfrage oder sonst was, es geht um falsche Angaben, (mit der man die Nachfrage auch pushen könnte)



klar geht es um Nachfrage und Angebot. 
Wenn im Frühherbst schon die ganzen Modelle verkauft worden sind, darfst du wieder mal bis April 2014 warten, wenn überhaupt was nach kommt. 
Da macht es die Masse.


Falschangaben ist mir Wurst. Letztendlich zählt, was die ganzen beta-Tester berichten. 
Wenn da was nicht i.O. ist und da nicht, bringt dir die beste Fahrrad-Broschüre nix, wenn es real eh nix taugt?

tip:  Abwarten - Tee trinken - rülps/nies/furz lassen - besstellen - bezahlen -  fahren - sich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FearChar (26. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> klar geht es um Nachfrage und Angebot.
> Wenn im Frühherbst schon die ganzen Modelle verkauft worden sind, darfst du wieder mal bis April 2014 warten, wenn überhaupt was nach kommt.
> Da macht es die Masse.



Da widersprichst du dich aber in dem Satz, wenn es die masse machen würde dann währe es wohl nicht bald Ausverkauft.

Oder

Wenn du sagst ich soll mich Gedulden aber anderseits meinst das sie bald ausverkauft sein könnten und evtl. nie wieder verfügbar sein könnten, wo ist der Sinn?


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (26. August 2013)

Em, kurze Frage. War da nicht was vom Gerede dass alle Slides innen verlegte Züge haben sollen oder irre ich mich?

In dem Katalog sehe ich beim Slide 150er keine innen verlegten Züge.


----------



## Kennedy01 (26. August 2013)

Das Thema Lieferzeiten ist immer so eine Sache. Ich persönlich finde es daneben Termin zu kommunizieren, bei denen man sich schon darüber bewußt ist, diese nicht einhalten zu können -> ist verarsche. Das manch andere das auch praktizieren, macht die Sache nicht besser. Specs rauszuhauen ohne Gewichtsangabe hat, freundlich formuliert, auch spürbares Verbesserungspotential.
Bin mal beim Slide 130 8.0 gespannt, Lieferungen sollen ja schon ab KW36 stattfinden, kommuniziert wird ein Versand umgehend nach der Eurobike. Ist 'ne klare Ansage - und eine, an der sie sich dann auch messen lassen müssen.


----------



## FearChar (26. August 2013)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> Em, kurze Frage. War da nicht was vom Gerede dass alle Slides innen verlegte Züge haben sollen oder irre ich mich?
> 
> In dem Katalog sehe ich beim Slide 150er keine innen verlegten Züge.



Haben sie, nur das Slide 150 8.0 nicht, genau wie die Stealth, haben alle nur das 8.0 nicht.

PS. eben nochmal geschaut, da haben auch die anderen Modelle keine innen verlegte Züge aber die Stealth, jetzt kapier ich gar nix mehr, so ein Chaos.


----------



## Vincy (26. August 2013)

Das sind auf den Abbildungen noch Vorserienmodelle bzw Fotomuster, die der Serienauslieferung nicht kpl entspricht!


----------



## Alex476 (26. August 2013)

Leider strotzen die 29er Race Modelle nicht vor Schönheit...einfallslos wie die Canyons.
Dann doch aufs Transalp warten und Farbe selbst aussuchen....schade.


----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

Alex476 schrieb:


> Leider strotzen die 29er Race Modelle nicht vor Schönheit...einfallslos wie die Canyons.
> Dann doch aufs Transalp warten und Farbe selbst aussuchen....schade.



so ein Quatsch. Schau dir mal die Transen-alp-Modelle an. 0815 Standard. 
Rahmen, Gabel, zwei Räder drann, Sattel, Lenker.

Das Transalp wird in XXL oder 23" gerade mal 0,6 kg leichter sein, ...
das war es dann aber auch? 

tendiere zum stark zum canyon CF ( Standard 26" ) oder 
Slide 160 carbon ? 

mal schauen, was es auf der eurobike sonst alles geben tut? 
( ein bionicon wird es ganz sicher nicht, auch kein Trek und kein Spezialist )...das ist mal klar wie Klosbrühe





FearChar schrieb:


> Da widersprichst du dich aber in dem Satz, wenn es die masse machen würde dann währe es wohl nicht bald Ausverkauft.
> 
> Oder
> 
> Wenn du sagst ich soll mich Gedulden aber anderseits meinst das sie bald ausverkauft sein könnten und evtl. nie wieder verfügbar sein könnten, wo ist der Sinn?




was heisst da widersprechen...schau doch mal Canyon an. die machen > 60 mio Umsatz. Wenn nix mehr verfügbar, ist nix mehr verfügbar.
Hätte mir dieses Jahr auch noch einen Canyon CF Rennradrahmen geholt. Aber war nix mehr da. so ist.

du hattest doch storniert, wg. Frust. Oder war das ein Anderer, der nicht warten konnte.  Radon oder CAnyon ist es doch gerade mal 
Schnurzz, ob du nun stornierst oder wartest. BTO gibt es eh nicht, nur die Konfig-Modelle. Aus die Maus.

Da kommt einer da angeschissen und meint, er könnte bei den dumping-Preisen noch Ansprüche stellen? Wo sind wird denn hier? bei der Caritas oder wie jetzt ?

Da geht es um hardcore-Geschäfte. Da werden die Shimpanso-Gruppen auf Paletten bestellt, die Gabeln containerweise eingekauft. 
Für Dödelei ist da keine Zeit.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (26. August 2013)

Naja, wenn die schon ein Spec-Heft raus bringen, dann sollte man doch eigentlich die fertigen Modelle zeigen. So finde ich, dass die sich keinen Gefallen damit tun, da man jetzt noch weniger weiß was Sache ist.

Also ich bin froh, dass ich mit meinem 13er Modell zufrieden bin.
Somit hab ich mit der ganzen Verwirraktion nix an der Backe.
Lese nur interessehalber mit.


----------



## santakruzzifix (26. August 2013)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> Lese nur interessehalber mit.



ach was, dir stinkt es ungemein, dass du die nächste Saison mit dem Vorjahresmodell herum fahren musst. 

Da kommen die anderen Knaller mit den noch spaceigeren Rahmen daher
und du kannst nur blöde aus der Wäsche schauen?
so schaut es doch aus....

ps. nicht warten können....aber dann jammern?


----------



## FearChar (26. August 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Das sind auf den Abbildungen noch Vorserienmodelle bzw Fotomuster, die der Serienauslieferung nicht kpl entspricht!



Sollte es beim 150 8.0 auch sein war aber dann nicht so.

Mittlerweile wurde der Text im Shop korrigiert, steht nun nicht mehr da das alle eine Stealth haben sollen, was ein Chaos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LutschiVanGogh (26. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> ach was, dir stinkt es ungemein, dass du die nächste Saison mit dem Vorjahresmodell herum fahren musst.
> 
> Da kommen die anderen Knaller mit den noch spaceigeren Rahmen daher
> und kannst nur blöde aus der Wäsche schauen?
> ...



Em ich weiß ja nicht was dein Problem ist, aber ich mein Slide schon seit November nur so zu Info.


----------



## filiale (26. August 2013)

Jetzt seid doch mal nicht so ungeduldig. Es ist doch sowieso erst ab September lieferbar. Also reicht es zeitlich auch noch bis alles vollständig ist

Und weil alle geil sind auf einen guten Preis, werdet Ihr doch sowieso bei Radon kaufen, egal ob es jetzt 1 Woche früher oder später die vollständigen Specs gibt.

Fazit: Geduld bringt Rosen


----------



## franzek (26. August 2013)

Finde die Diskussion spannend......kann mir einer der Profi´s einen Tip geben?
Radon Slide 130 29 8.0 oder Canyon Nerv Al 29 8.9

Besten Dank im voraus für die konstruktiven Rückmeldungen!?

MfG


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (26. August 2013)

@ filiale

Da hast du schon recht, mit der Geduld.
Dennoch beabsichtige ich nicht ein neues Bike zukaufen, da meins gerade mal knapp 1 Jahr alt ist und ich nicht zu den Leuten gehöre, die immer auf dem neusten Stand sein wollen. Ich persönlich werde mein 13er Bike so lange fahren, bis es tot ist.

Des weiteren lasse ich mir auch nicht unterstellen, von irgend welchen Leuten, dass ich am Jammern sein soll, obwohl ich einfach nur rein interessehalber die neuen Bikes von Radon verfolge und was Radon so an News raus bringt.


----------



## filiale (26. August 2013)

Hast mal im anderen Thread geschaut ?

*29er Radon Slide 130 2014*
Rechnung 1:Laufradradius 373mm + Federweg 130mm + Steuerrohr 125mm = 628mm
Rechnung 2: Stack 631mm - Tretlager Drop 36mm = 595mm
Reach 437mm

*29er Canyon Nerve AL 110 2014*
Rechnung 1: Laufradradius 373mm + Federweg 110mm + Steuerrohr 120mm = 603mm
Rechnung 2: Stack 616mm - Tretlager Drop 38mm = 578mm
Reach: 430mm

Fazit: Unabhängig von der Ausstattung des Radon (da gibt es ja noch einige Unsicherheiten) -> Das Canyon ist von der Geo vorne 2cm tiefer und somit eher sportlicher (steht auch unter XC). Das Radon ist bei AM einzuordnen und hat die gleiche GEO wie das Slide 150. Somit wahrscheinlich auch etwas schwerer (wir warten ja alle auf das Gewicht von den Radon Modellen).
Also abwarten was das Gewicht und die endgültigen specs von Radon betreffen, vorher kann man zum P/L nichts sagen. In der Vergangenheit war Radon aber immer wenigstens + 100 Euro besser.
Man könnte darüber nachdenken die Laufräder zu tauschen und tubeless zu fahren, da spart man gleich nochmal ein paar hundert Gramm. Ob die XT Bremse besser ist als die Avid 7 sei mal offen gelassen. Wer RS will kauft Radon, wer Fox bevorzugt kauft Canyon. Beides funktioniert. Ich denke die Austattungen sind bis auf die Reverb (kommt sie jetzt im Slide 130 8.0?) identisch. Somit könnte man sagen, dass Radon ein P/L Vorteil hat von ca. 230 Euro, der Rest ist ja bei beiden XT. Über die Laufräder kann man auch streiten, die Mavic wiegen 2020gr laut Hersteller, die SR Inferno25 werden auch dort liegen. Hinzu kommt noch die Glaubensfrage was besser ist.
Ich schwanke auch zwischen diesen beiden Rädern. Schaun mer mal und warten es ab.


----------



## filiale (26. August 2013)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> @ filiale
> 
> Da hast du schon recht, mit der Geduld.
> Dennoch beabsichtige ich nicht ein neues Bike zukaufen, da meins gerade mal knapp 1 Jahr alt ist und ich nicht zu den Leuten gehöre, die immer auf dem neusten Stand sein wollen. Ich persönlich werde mein 13er Bike so lange fahren, bis es tot ist.
> ...



Mach Dich nicht verrückt und laß Dich nicht ärgern. Alles wird gut. Genieße Dein Bike und laß die Helden Helden sein


----------



## Alex476 (26. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> so ein Quatsch. Schau dir mal die Transen-alp-Modelle an. 0815 Standard.
> Rahmen, Gabel, zwei Räder drann, Sattel, Lenker.
> 
> Das Transalp wird in XXL oder 23" gerade mal 0,6 kg leichter sein, ...
> das war es dann aber auch?


Das 29er Transalp gibts noch gar nicht...woher deine Weisheit?!

Aber egal...hier gehts um Radon

P.S.: Das Transalp wirds nur bis XL = 22'' geben


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (26. August 2013)

Verrückt machen lasse ich mich schon lange nicht mehr.
Das hab ich gut auf der Arbeit gelernt 

Dennoch will ich es klar stellen.

Mein Radon genieße ich bei jeder Ausfahrt aufs neue.
Jetzt hab ich den Vorbau noch auf einen 60er gewechselt und bin mal gespannt auf morgen.


----------



## franzek (26. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast mal im anderen Thread geschaut ?
> 
> *29er Radon Slide 130 2014*
> Rechnung 1:Laufradradius 373mm + Federweg 130mm + Steuerrohr 125mm = 628mm
> ...




Besten Dank.....für die detaillierten Infos.....diese Rechnung habe ich noch nicht aufgestellt........perfekt.....hilft mir in meiner weiteren Entscheidung....tendiere zum Canyon....schau ma mal......abwarten und Tee trinken.

Gruß

Franzek


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## backstein689 (26. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich denke die Austattungen sind bis auf die Reverb (kommt sie jetzt im Slide 130 8.0?) identisch.



Klar: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-130-29-8-0_id_24902_.htm

steht in den specs. Damit ist das Radon besser ausgestattet.

Aber das Slide 130 ist nur mit dem Spectral zu vergleichen.

Ein 130er 29er fully erlaubt einen anderen Einsatzbereich als ein 110mm fully, wie von dir als am vs xc beschrieben.

Und da das 9.0er 13,2kg wiegen soll, schätze ich das 8.0er so auf 14 kg.
Aber das Rad darf aufgrund des stabileren Rahmens, dem Mehrgewicht der Stealth (+250g), dem mehr Federweg(gabel +150g vllt) und den schwereren Laufrädern (+200g) bei dem Preis auch ein Kilo mehr wiegen als das Canyon.


----------



## filiale (26. August 2013)

Ich hab mir mal ne Tabelle erstellt in Bezug auf das theoretisch eingesparte Gewicht, daher warte ich auch noch auf das Radon Gewicht um den Unterschied abschätzen können. Aber mir kommt es nicht auf ne Woche an, egal, hab ja noch mein Radon Slide.

Die Tabelle gilt natürlich auch für das Radon Slide 130 denn die Laufräder sind bei beiden ca. gleich schwer, somit ist die Ersparnis auch ungefähr identisch.

Ich habs jetzt in meinem Album, verstehe nur nicht wie ich das hierher verlinken kann


----------



## Thiel (26. August 2013)

Kann man nicht lesen.


----------



## filiale (26. August 2013)

Ich hoffe nicht dass es 14 kg werden. Dann könnte ich auch mein Slide behalten.

Ich denke dass jemand der technisch gut ist, die 20mm weniger Federweg locker ausgleichen kann. Das sollten wir aber hier nicht ausdiskutieren, das muß jeder für sich selbst wissen. Daher ist das Canyon durchaus eine Alternative, wenn auch schlechter ausgestattet. Dafür mehr Race. Wenn man die Reverb Stealth gegen die starre beim Canyon austauschen würde, wären es ca. 580gr gegen ca. 250gr. Dadurch wäre das Canyon immer noch deutlich leichter und agiler.

Daher bin ich auch tiefenentspannt und warte auf die anderen angekündigten Bikes der beiden Hersteller nach der Eurobike. Hier ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen. Meine Tendenz geht schon zum Radon. Nur das Gewicht würde mich umstimmen.


----------



## filiale (26. August 2013)

oh ja, ich ändere es gleich mal ab, moment...strange, geht irgendwie nicht...mal gucken was ich noch ändern kann.


----------



## santakruzzifix (27. August 2013)

franzek schrieb:


> Finde die Diskussion spannend......kann mir einer der Profi´s einen Tip geben?
> Radon Slide 130 29 8.0 oder Canyon Nerv Al 29 8.9
> 
> Besten Dank im voraus für die konstruktiven Rückmeldungen!?
> ...




Nimm das Slide 160 - 650 carbon oder 
das canyon CF 26 ( jeweils die Billigsten )

Grund: rund 2 - 3 kg weniger berg-auf 

14 kg ist schon ein fetter Knecht. Hatte mal ein 16 kg Gerät - nie wieder.
Die XXL, XL , 22", 23" Modelle werden alle so irgendwie zwischen 13 oder 14 kg liegen. Da braucht man sich 
nichts vor machen. 
Allein der 29" er Ghost Alu Knecht wiegt elend. 

Fahrrad muss leicht sein, ...leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldleopard (27. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> (..)
> 
> Und da das 9.0er 13,2kg wiegen soll, schätze ich das 8.0er so auf 14 kg.
> Aber das Rad darf *aufgrund des stabileren Rahmens*, dem Mehrgewicht der Stealth (+250g), dem mehr Federweg(gabel +150g vllt) und den schwereren Laufrädern (+200g) bei dem Preis auch ein Kilo mehr wiegen als das Canyon.


Ist das so?


----------



## santakruzzifix (27. August 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Ist das so?



ja

rechne doch mal das ganze Zeug im Kopf nach. Da kommt man leicht auf 13, ...14 kg. leicht...

bin mal gespannt auf das Gewicht beim Slide 160 - 650 - carbon?


----------



## waldleopard (27. August 2013)

Mir gehts ja um die Aussage das der Rahmen stabiler als der vom Canyon sein soll, das ist doch nicht alleine am Gewicht auszumachen.


----------



## Aalex (27. August 2013)

nur vom gewicht her auf Festigkeit, Stabilität o.Ä. zu schließen ist ziemlicher Schwachsinn.


----------



## backstein689 (27. August 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> nur vom gewicht her auf Festigkeit, Stabilität o.Ä. zu schließen ist ziemlicher Schwachsinn.



ich meinte damit, dass der Radon ein AM Rahmen ist, der vermutlich stabiler gebaut (steifer, fester, dauerfester) ist als der des Canyon und so vermutlich schwerer ist.


----------



## yoger83 (27. August 2013)

Weiss jemand ob aktuell Slide 130 29" TESTBIKES im Store bereit stehen? Habe unterschiedliche Aussagen von Radon bekommen.....;-)


----------



## filiale (27. August 2013)

Das wäre mal interessant wenn jemand ein 130er im Megastore fahren könnte. Ich würde gerne konkret wissen wie komfortabel die Sitzposition ist.


----------



## backstein689 (27. August 2013)

Radon Bikes

Slide 160 9.0 3599.- !!! 12.2 Kg Wahnsinn


----------



## franzek (27. August 2013)

Ich muss offen und ehrlich zugestehen das losgelöst von allen technischen komponenten bei mir auch das auge mit entscheidet........irgendwie habe ich mich in das canyonbaby verliebt.......bis dato habe ich auf meinem cube auch keine absenkbare sattelstütze und frage mich ob sie wirklich notwendig ist?
mfg


----------



## josh16 (27. August 2013)

Foxi1988 schrieb:


> Gibt es bei den Frauenfullies wie in den Specs steht nur das Slide 150 WL und das Slide 130 29 WL?
> 
> Meine Freundin hätte auf die Nachfolger vom Slide 125 und Slide 125 Diva gewartet...
> 
> ...



Ich denke schon. Meine Freundin hat sich deswegen im abverkauf noch schnell das 125 diva sl gesichert. 

Ich selber hab aber von der hinhaltetaktik die Nase voll und wo anders zugegriffen. Hab zwar auch Wartezeit, aber wenigsten weiß ich woran ich bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. August 2013)

Die Mädels die ich kenne sind alle max. 170 und kleiner. Was sollen die mit einem 29" ?


----------



## santakruzzifix (27. August 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> Radon Bikes
> 
> Slide 160 9.0 3599.- !!! 12.2 Kg Wahnsinn




ja...ein Mördergerät.
Wenn das Material hält...sicher eine feine Sache? 

Slide 160 8.0 ab 2999,-- Piepen. Gewicht: ?
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33640658.69597.135779413133978&type=1&theater


----------



## Foxi1988 (28. August 2013)

josh16 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon. Meine Freundin hat sich deswegen im abverkauf noch schnell das 125 diva sl gesichert.
> 
> Ich selber hab aber von der hinhaltetaktik die Nase voll und wo anders zugegriffen. Hab zwar auch Wartezeit, aber wenigsten weiß ich woran ich bin...



Ja das wäre auch ihre nummer 1  aber das gibts leider jetzt nicht mehr in Rahmengröße 17.
Also wenn wir ein Radon Slide 125 Diva (SL) hat ich wäre interessiert. 

Beste Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Vincy (28. August 2013)




----------



## Markdierk (28. August 2013)

Das Slide 160 Carbon gefällt mir rein optisch außerordentlich gut, scheint mir alles dieses Jahrfarblich wirklich sehr stimmig

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30913/hd


----------



## Themeankitty (29. August 2013)

Ich find´s Klasse das Radon noch viele 26" Räder im Programm hat, und werde die nächsten Jahre Radon wahrscheinlich treu bleiben, da sie einfach ein unschlagbares Preis-/Leistungsverhältniss haben


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. August 2013)

Sieht beides cool aus. Bin auch auf das Swoop 210 gespant!


----------



## riGooo (29. August 2013)

Boa, das Slide 160 in grüßn sieht auch sowas von geil aus!!! 
27,5er LR, wunderbar 
In dem Video ist nur stark auffällig, das Bodo immer wieder davon redet, dass das ja alles neuland ist, das sie da ausprobieren, auch mal mit den 27,5 rumprobieren und und und, alles hört sich so an wie "Wir haben da was gemacht, aber ob das jetzt was taugt, wissen wir auch nicht, wir probieren mal..."

Und dort dann 3,6k investieren???


----------



## ben1982 (29. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Das wäre mal interessant wenn jemand ein 130er im Megastore fahren könnte. Ich würde gerne konkret wissen wie komfortabel die Sitzposition ist.


 
Bin das Bike einige Kilometer am Tegernsee gefahren.

Normalerweise wäre ich ein 18" Zoll gefahren (wie derzeit beim 26er ZR Race), habe mich dann aber für das 16" entschieden. Aufgrund der Geo des 29er Slide passt der auch Bombe.

Meine Größe: 174cm
Schrittlänge: 81 cm

Empfand die Haltung trotz "kleineren" Rahmen angenhmer als beim 26er Slide, welches icb ebenfalls gefahren bin (in 18").

Eindruck: Das 130er 29er Slide hat den etwas größeren Einsatzbereich, da es noch etwas besser voran geht als das 26er Slide und das bei angenehmerer Haltung .

Mein Tipp: Slide 130 8.0 und den LRS gegen was leichtes austauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (29. August 2013)

Klasse. Danke für Dein Feedback 

duc-mo wollte sich bei gleicher Schrittlänge auch mal auf das 130 setzen. 18" und 20". Da bin ich mal gespannt ob das am Samstag auf der Eurobike klappt und was er so berichtet.


----------



## ben1982 (29. August 2013)

Die Oberrohrlänge beim 16" entspricht fast der vom 26er 18". Wird auch ähnlich zwischen 18" 29er und 20" 26 sein.


----------



## filiale (29. August 2013)

Das kann ich so bestätigen, ich komme gerade vom Örtlichen und bin ein paar Carbon Hardtail gefahren. Jeweils in 18 und 19" und muß sagen, als 29er sollte man versuchen ne Nummer kleiner zu nehmen als man sonst bei 26er hat, ich also mit 89SL der normal nen 20" bei 26er fährt, nimmt nun bei 29er ein 18" oder 19". Wieder eine neue Erkenntnis gewonnen.

Jetzt muß ich nur mal schnell die Specs der eben gefahrenen Carbonflitzer vergleichen mit Radon und Canyon...mal schauen was da rauskommt.


----------



## ben1982 (29. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Das kann ich so bestätigen, ich komme gerade vom Örtlichen und bin ein paar Carbon Hardtail gefahren. Jeweils in 18 und 19" und muß sagen. Als 29er sollte man versuchen ne Nummer kleiner zu nehmen als man sonst bei 26er hat, ich also mit 89SL der normal nen 20" bei 26er fährt, nimmt nun bei 29er ein 18" oder 19". Wieder eine neue Erkenntnis gewonnen.
> 
> Jetzt muß ich nur mal schnell die Specs der eben gefahrenen Carbonflitzer vergleichen mit Radon und Canyon...mal schauen was da rauskommt.


 
Bei Specialized Bikes ist dem aber nicht so. Da passen die Größen 1 zu 1.


----------



## duc-mo (29. August 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Bei Specialized Bikes ist dem aber nicht so. Da passen die Größen 1 zu 1.


 
Von der Rahmenhöhe schon (wobei ja Spezi die Größen nicht in Zoll sondern mit XS bis XXl angibt), aber SJ oder Enduro sind extrem lang! Wenn man als Langbeiner ein Spezi sucht, dann ist entweder das Sattelrohr zu kurz für die Beine oder das Oberrohr zu lang für den Oberkörper. 

Ich habe schon ein relativ langes Bike mit 35mm Vorbau im Stall. Die Sitzposition ist so perfekt, aber gelegentlich fehlt einfach Druck auf dem VR. Gerade bei nem 29er macht ein langer Radstand das Bike nicht handlicher... Eine kürzeres Oberrohr wäre mir deshalb lieber.


----------



## filiale (29. August 2013)

Stimmt, die Spezies sind leider sehr lang und sportlich, für Leute mit kurzem Oberkörper und langen Beinen leider nur bedingt brauchbar.
Ich tendiere auch zu einem kürzeren Oberrohr, daher fällt Spezi bei mir nun endgültig aus der Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rainerunsinn (29. August 2013)

Mich erinnert das Design sehr an die aktuellen Modelle von Felt - die ich ja sehr chic finde. Leider sehen die 2014er Neuerscheinungen von Felt völlig langweilig und austauschbar aus. Ich finde es grossartig, dass Radon hier auf ein sehr schlichtes Design setzt.


----------



## ben1982 (29. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Spezies sind leider sehr lang und sportlich, für Leute mit kurzem Oberkörper und langen Beinen leider nur bedingt brauchbar.
> Ich tendiere auch zu einem kürzeren Oberrohr, daher fällt Spezi bei mir nun endgültig aus der Auswahl.



Naja, eben kleineren Rahmen wählen. Dazu längere Sattelstütze und gut

Ach ja, Die Geometrien des Slides kommen den der Stumpy's erstaunlich nahe...


----------



## filiale (29. August 2013)

Dadurch kommt aber der Lenker noch weiter nach unten (Sattelüberhöhung) und somit wird es sehr sehr sportlich. Das möchte ich nicht. Daher ist das keine Lösung. Ein 40Grad Vorbau sieht doof aus, die Syntace Lösung ist zu schwer usw. Das ist alles nur ein Kompromiss. Kommt also nicht in Frage.


----------



## ben1982 (29. August 2013)

O.k., da hast Du aber wirklich Pech und wirst leider nie in den Genuß der "Weltbesten Geometrie" kommen 

Wie sind denn Deine Maße???


----------



## filiale (29. August 2013)

Langbeiner...89SL bei 183cm. Kurze Arme. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben mit Rückenproblemen. 5-10cm Überhöhung sind ein "no go".


----------



## ms303 (29. August 2013)

Holland-Rad?


----------



## ben1982 (30. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Langbeiner...89SL bei 183cm. Kurze Arme. Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben mit Rückenproblemen. 5-10cm Überhöhung sind ein "no go".



Ok. Hört sich nach 29er an. Das 26er Slide hatte bei mir mehr Überstand als mein jeztiges Stumpy. Das Steuerrohr am Speci baut etwas höher.


----------



## filiale (30. August 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Ok. Hört sich nach 29er an. Das 26er Slide hatte bei mir mehr Überstand als mein jeztiges Stumpy. Das Steuerrohr am Speci baut etwas höher.



Hast Du jetzt ein 26er Spezi mit höherem Steuerrohr ? Oder auch ein 29er Spezi ?


----------



## ben1982 (30. August 2013)

26er. Die Stumpy's haben an sich ein hohes Steuerrohr, deswegen auch die Wohlfühlgeo...


----------



## duc-mo (30. August 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Naja, eben kleineren Rahmen wählen. Dazu längere Sattelstütze und gut


 
Das funktioniert leider nur bedingt. Bei meinem HT mit 47er Stitzrohr hab ich bei der 420mm Variosstütze noch 2cm Reserve bis zur Mindesteinstecktiefe. Mit nem flacheren Sattel sinds noch weniger...



ben1982 schrieb:


> wirst leider nie in den Genuß der "Weltbesten Geometrie" kommen


 
Ansichtssache...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (30. August 2013)

Ich bin da zu 100% bei duc-mo.


----------



## axisofjustice (30. August 2013)

Das setzt sich dann wohl auch nach oben fort, was? D.h. der L-Rahmen reicht auch für Leute, die ansonsten eher XL gewählt hätten?

Werd wohl doch im Winter mal nach Bonn fahren müssen.


----------



## ben1982 (30. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das funktioniert leider nur bedingt. Bei meinem HT mit 47er Stitzrohr hab ich bei der 420mm Variosstütze noch 2cm Reserve bis zur Mindesteinstecktiefe. Mit nem flacheren Sattel sinds noch weniger...
> 
> 
> 
> Ansichtssache...


 

Und jetzt!?! 2 cm reichen doch???

Reden wir nun über HT oder Fully und um welche Modell geht es denn???



Ihr seit wohl zu stark auf eine bestimmte Marke eingeschossen ;-)

Ich mach das nur nach WOHLFÜHLFAKTOR. Auf dem HT war mir das Radon lieber, beim 26er Fully eindeutig das Specialized. Beim 29er Fully schwanke ich zwischen Speci und Radon, da Geo eigentlich identisch. Bei Speci gibts den Mega Service und Garantie, bei Radon die Geldersparnis, jedoch bei Garantieansprüchen lange Abwesenheiten des geliebten Bikes.


----------



## ben1982 (30. August 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Das setzt sich dann wohl auch nach oben fort, was? D.h. der L-Rahmen reicht auch für Leute, die ansonsten eher XL gewählt hätten?
> 
> Werd wohl doch im Winter mal nach Bonn fahren müssen.


 
Kommt auch immer auf die eigenen Vorlieben an.


----------



## santakruzzifix (30. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das funktioniert leider nur bedingt. Bei meinem HT mit 47er Stitzrohr hab ich bei der 420mm Variosstütze noch 2cm Reserve bis zur Mindesteinstecktiefe. Mit nem flacheren Sattel sinds noch weniger...
> )



Darum nimmt man auch eine 500 mm BBB ? 

...oder gleich einen Rahmen mit längerem Sattelrohr + kürzerem Vorbau ( 35, 40, 50, 60er )

k.A. wie man wg. einer 20 mm Differenz am Oberrohr immer so ein Theater macht. 
Die merklichen Unterschiede sind doch gerade zwischen S; M Größen.
Zwischen L und XL sind gerade mal Differenzen von 20 - max. 30 mm 
am Oberrohr. 

Da wählt man einen mini-Rahmen, wo die Reverb früher hopps geht
oder der Gerät zwischen Oberrohr und OK Sattelrohr einfach reisst,
weil Sattelstütze zu kurz? 

tip: Referenzrahmen nehmen; Maße und Winkel auf einen Abfallkarton 
malen ( Malen nach Zahlen ) und vergleichen. 

Kniee ausloten, Sitzwinkel, Schrittlängen, Armlängen...alles Käse. Gescheit messen und vergleichen + Sattel + Vorbau optimieren.


----------



## FearChar (30. August 2013)

Gab es eigentlich auf der Eurobike infos wann die ersten Räder in den Versand gehen?


----------



## duc-mo (30. August 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Und jetzt!?! 2 cm reichen doch???



Du hast nicht verstanden worum es filiale und mir geht! Ums mal konkreter zu machen, ich habe ein Slide in 20" und ein Hornet in 18". Das Hornet ist länger als das Slide. Hätte ich das 16er Hornet genommen, das vom Reach gepaßt hätte, würde ich nicht auf den nötigen Sattelauszug kommen, weil es keine bezahlbare Variostütze in der nötigen Länge gibt. Also habe ich den zu langen Rahmen in Kauf genommen und es mit einem kurzen 35mm Vorbau kompensiert. Bei 26er Reifen ist das kein Thema, weil der Radstand noch im Rahmen ist. Bei nem 29er siehts anders aus und genau deshalb bin ich am Zweifeln ob das Slide 29er in 18" oder 20" mehr für mich taugt.



> Ihr seit wohl zu stark auf eine bestimmte Marke eingeschossen ;-)



Nach deinen Sprüchen von oben, ala "weltbesten Geometrie", ist die Aussage doch sehr abenteuerlich... 

Ich für meinen Teil bin da total aufgeschlossen, das Gesamtpaket muss einfach stimmen. Genau deshalb werde ich mich morgen in Friedrichshafen mal ganz intensiv nach Alternativen umschauen!


----------



## duc-mo (30. August 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> k.A. wie man wg. einer 20 mm Differenz am Oberrohr immer so ein Theater macht.



Ganz einfach, weil du keine Ahnung hast!


----------



## santakruzzifix (30. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ganz einfach, weil du keine Ahnung hast!



bist du der Jenige, der in "Bad"-Hindelang im Bikepark immer die ganzen Wienerle
am Kiosk weg-aesen tut?   

du bist mir aber auch Einer ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (31. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Du hast nicht verstanden worum es filiale und mir geht! Ums mal konkreter zu machen, ich habe ein Slide in 20" und ein Hornet in 18". Das Hornet ist länger als das Slide. Hätte ich das 16er Hornet genommen, das vom Reach gepaßt hätte, würde ich nicht auf den nötigen Sattelauszug kommen, weil es keine bezahlbare Variostütze in der nötigen Länge gibt. Also habe ich den zu langen Rahmen in Kauf genommen und es mit einem kurzen 35mm Vorbau kompensiert. Bei 26er Reifen ist das kein Thema, weil der Radstand noch im Rahmen ist. Bei nem 29er siehts anders aus und genau deshalb bin ich am Zweifeln ob das Slide 29er in 18" oder 20" mehr für mich taugt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ach so, ihr habt das ja auch voher nicht so deutlich gemacht. 

Als dann auf einmal der HT Vergleich kam, war ich kurz irritiert. 

Wegen dem Markenwahn. Bin sehr wohl offen für alles. Aber wer sich's leisten kann bzw will kommt kaum an Speci vorbei.

Fahre selbst mittlerweile das 6. Radon. Denk das ich das halbwegs beurteilen kann. 3 x ZR Race und 3 X Slides ( alle Generationen). Leider hatte ich bei den Slides sehr viel Pech. Sind aber Topbikes. Würde ich näher an Bonn wohnen, würde ich auch weiter eins fahren. Aber durch das Versenden waren die Bikes mehr auf Reise als in Nutzung. 


Gerade gesehen. Die Oberrohrlänge des 29er Stumpjumper FSR ist auf den mm gleich wie beim Radon Slide 29er 130. Also ist das Oberrohr wohl doch nicht so lange als von Euch befürchtet.

Wichtig ist das man am Schluss mit seiner Entscheidung glücklich wird. Egal welche Marke. Hier im Forum ist das immer schwer neutral zu disskutieren. Im wahren Leben würde man sich meist nicht so anfauchen. 

Viel Spass auf der Messe. Bin auch da


----------



## duc-mo (31. August 2013)

Das Problem können andere vor dir auch nicht nachvollziehen, bis man es mal erklärt hat...

Man darf halt keine zwei linken Hände haben, wenn man sich ein Versenderbike ordert... Abgesehen von einer defekten Federeinheit (da habe ich aber nur die Gabel zurück geschickt) hatte ich nie Probleme die ich nicht selbst gelöst habe und der Rahmen ist einfach top, da gabs bisher gar keine Beanstandungen!


----------



## Kennedy01 (31. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Man darf halt keine zwei linken Hände haben, wenn man sich ein Versenderbike ordert...



Bitte definiere das mal. Würde ja bedeuten, dass ich an einem Versenderbike ständig irgendwas schrauben müsste. Da wirderspreche ich jetzt mal. Man darf den Anspruch haben, an einem Versenderbike genau so wenig arbeiten zu müssen wie an jedem anderen bike auch. Wäre ansonsten ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## Kennedy01 (31. August 2013)

Die avisierte KW36 als Liefertermin für das 130er Slide 8.0 wird nicht gehalten. Jetzt siehts eher nach KW38 aus. Schade!

Auf FB schreibt Radon aber: Der Run beginnt - wir werden überlaufen........
 Die ersten 29er Slides werden seit heute an euch rausgeschickt.
 Wer ist der Erste????"

Weiss jemand von welchem Modell da die Rede sein soll?


----------



## ben1982 (31. August 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Das Problem können andere vor dir auch nicht nachvollziehen, bis man es mal erklärt hat...
> 
> Man darf halt keine zwei linken Hände haben, wenn man sich ein Versenderbike ordert... Abgesehen von einer defekten Federeinheit (da habe ich aber nur die Gabel zurück geschickt) hatte ich nie Probleme die ich nicht selbst gelöst habe und der Rahmen ist einfach top, da gabs bisher gar keine Beanstandungen!



Stimmt schon. Aber wie Du an meinem Fotoalbum erkennst habe ich bis jetzt immer wieder komplette Bikes aufgebaut. Leider war bei mir am 1. Slide die Kettenstrebe gebrochen. Am 2. erst der Dämpfer, dann die Talas kaputt.


----------



## ben1982 (31. August 2013)

Kennedy01 schrieb:


> Bitte definiere das mal. Würde ja bedeuten, dass ich an einem Versenderbike ständig irgendwas schrauben müsste. Da wirderspreche ich jetzt mal. Man darf den Anspruch haben, an einem Versenderbike genau so wenig arbeiten zu müssen wie an jedem anderen bike auch. Wäre ansonsten ein Armutszeugnis.



Du hast das etwas falsch verstanden. Ruhig bleiben. Er hat höchstwahrscheinlich gemeint, dass man z.b. bei einem Versender schon die Erstmontage nach dem auspacken hinbekommen sollte. Bzw. die ein oder andere Justage von Schaltwerk, Gabelsetup etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (31. August 2013)

Kennedy01 schrieb:


> Die avisierte KW36 als Liefertermin für das 130er Slide 8.0 wird nicht gehalten. Jetzt siehts eher nach KW38 aus. Schade!
> 
> Auf FB schreibt Radon aber: Der Run beginnt - wir werden überlaufen........
> Die ersten 29er Slides werden seit heute an euch rausgeschickt.
> ...



Das wird das "ZR Team 29 7.0 Black Edition" sein, das ist als einziges aktuell lieferbar. Es wird mal wieder viel viel Wind gemacht, kennen wir doch schon vom Radon Marketing ...


----------



## duc-mo (31. August 2013)

Kennedy01 schrieb:


> Bitte definiere das mal. Würde ja bedeuten, dass ich an einem Versenderbike ständig irgendwas schrauben müsste. Da wirderspreche ich jetzt mal.



Bitte gern, denn so wars nun wirklich nicht gemeint und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht wie du das aus dem Geschriebenen rausgelesen hast... 

Du musst wenigstens die Erstmontage hin bekommen und es schadet auch nichts, wenn du in der Lage bist Lenker, Vorbau oder Sattel zu tauschen, wenn diese Teile nicht zur eigenen Anatomie passen. Bei nem Bike aus dem Laden übernimmt das in der Regel der Händler und zwar kostenfrei, genau wie die 1. Wartung.

Wenn dann doch mal etwas defekt sein sollte, wie z.B. Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremse oder die Reverb Stealth, dann hat man zwei Möglichkeiten. 
1. du gehst zu einem x-beliebigen Händler. Entweder der jagt dich direkt mit dem "Versenderbike" vom Hof oder er will sofort Kohle sehen, wenn die Sachen demontiert und eingeschickt werden müssen (du hast es ja schließlich nicht dort gekauft, ansonsten würde er das kostenlos machen)
2. du demontierst die Sachen selbst und schickst sie selbst ein. Zum Teil brauchts da schon Spezialwerkzeug und mit zwei Linken Händen hat man verloren... Jetzt klar was gemeint war?


Zurück zum Slide 130... Ich komme gerade von der Messe und hab mir das Bike einmal am Anfang und einmal am Ende vom Tag angesehen und ich muss sagen, dass ich doch etwas ernüchtert bin... 

Keine Möglichkeit eine Kettenführung mit Rolle nach zu rüsten wegen fehlender Aufnahme und Pressfit Lagern. Die Hydraulikzüge sind sau blöd seitlich am Unterrohr verlegt und die anderen Züge kommen total unmotiviert am Tretlager raus. Die Ausstattung des gezeigten "8er" hat wenig mit der bisher veröffentlichten Ausstattung zu tun. Und irgendwie sieht das Bike in Natura gar nicht mehr so sexy aus... Der unförmige Bügel an der Sitzstrebe ist einfach hässlich, die seltsame Abstützung zwischen Oberrohr und Sitzrohr sieht nicht viel besser aus und ist dazu noch unschön geschweißt und im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes dieser Klasse ist das Rahmendesign einfach einfallslos und alt backend...

Als ich das Thema Kettenführung angesprochen habe wurde mir sofort erwidert, dass das 29er nur ein "aufgemotztes" Tourenbike ist und eine Kettenführung bei dem Konzept überhaupt keinen Sinn macht. Gut ich bin Shadow plus noch nicht gefahren und vielleicht funktioniert das Zeug ja wirklich so gut, aber die Option möchte ich mir trotzdem offen halten. Wenigstens gibts genügend Reifenfreiheit für 2.4er...

So langsam habe ich auch den Eindruck, dass die Bezeichnung "AM" bei Radon neu interpertiert worden ist... Schade!


----------



## filiale (31. August 2013)

Hast Du zufällig von der Zugführung ein paar Bilder gemacht ? Die Zugführung war auch mit ein Grund warum ich zuerst überlegte mir ein Skeen zu kaufen und es dann doch hab sein lassen. Kenne ich bereits aus dem Slide und hat mich mächtig genervt. Daher habe ich gehofft dass auch aufgrund einiger Reklamationen von Kunden, Radon daraus gelernt hat und es jetzt wesentlich verbessert wurde...


----------



## duc-mo (31. August 2013)

Nein, aber auf der Homepage kann man es schon erahnen...

Die Schaltzüge tauchen links und rechts ins Unterrohr ein und 10cm vor dem Tretlager unten wieder auf. Da machen die Züge eine Schlaufe. Zum Schaltwerks gehts durch die Kettenstrebe, wobei der Abstand zum kleinen Kettenblatt sehr sehr gering ist und die Schlaufe eigentlich zu klein ist um die Längung durch das Einfedern auf zu nehmen. Deshalb ist dort ein Kabelbinder abgerissen. Der hintere Bremszug und die Leitung von der Stealth verlaufen komplett offen an der linken Seite vom Unterrohr. Vorgesehen ist am Unterrohr aber nur eine Schelle für EINE Leitung, also wurden statt der Kunststoffhalter ein Kabelbinder genommen und beide Leitungen parallel eingezwickt. Die Leitung für die Stealth taucht ungefähr auf Höhe der Dämpferanbindung durch ein einfaches Langloch in den Rahmen ein. Ich hoffe schwer, dass hier in der Serie noch eine Gummidichtung sitzt die die Leitung vor dem scharfkantigen Alu schützt. Am Oberrohr sind übrigens noch Halter für eine normale Variostütze vorgesehen. Die Bremsleitung läuft wie bekannt nach hinten.

Wirklich sauber gelöst ist das Alles nicht, zumal die Leitungen beim ausgestellten Bike auch noch sehr unterschiedlich abgelängt wurden. Statt dieses halbgaren Lösung wäre mir eine komplett offene Zugverlegung auf der OBERSEITE des Unterrohrs mit schraubbaren Haltern wesentlich sympatischer gewesen.

Übrigens, wegen der Rahmengröße... Der Verkäufer hat mir das 18er empfohlen. Die 29er fallen eine Nummer größer aus als die 26er. Testen konnte ich es leider nicht, weil Probesitzen ohne Pedale keinen Sinn macht...


----------



## filiale (31. August 2013)

Ich sehe schon, die haben nichts dazugelernt, was sind das denn für Architekten. Das müssen die sich doch mal live angeschaut haben.


----------



## duc-mo (31. August 2013)

Ich hab bei dem Bike insgesamt den Eindruck, dass es einfach mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt worden ist, denn besonders viel Liebe zum Detail ist nicht erkennbar... Durch die sehr gute Ausstattung wird es sich aber trotzdem gut verkaufen, da bin ich sicher!


----------



## waldleopard (31. August 2013)

Danke für deine Eindrücke. 
Meinst du hauptsächlich die "normale" Reverb statt der Stealth bezüglich der gezeigten Austattung? Btw diesen Bügel fand ich auch von Anfang an nicht so prickelnd..


----------



## duc-mo (31. August 2013)

Am 29er war definitiv die Stealth verbaut, bei den anderen Bikes habe ich es nicht im Kopf, es waren heute einfach zu viele Bikes... Wegen der von der Liste abweichenden Ausstattung. Am 8er waren z.B. eine "normale" Kurbel mit 24-32-42, kein Shadow+ Schaltwerk und ein anderer Lenker verbaut. Was sonst noch abweicht kann ich nicht sagen...


----------



## Kennedy01 (31. August 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Das wird das "ZR Team 29 7.0 Black Edition" sein, das ist als einziges aktuell lieferbar. Es wird mal wieder viel viel Wind gemacht, kennen wir doch schon vom Radon Marketing ...



Sie schreiben aber was von 29er SLIDEs, kann ja eingentlich nur das 130er sein - da passt doch was nicht...


----------



## fissenid (1. September 2013)

Hallo

Dachte das Skeen 29" sollte auch vorgestellt werden. Gelesen und gesehen habe ich leider nix davon!

Jemand auf der EB gewesen???

Gruß
Fusselig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (1. September 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Dachte das Skeen 29" sollte auch vorgestellt werden. Gelesen und gesehen habe ich leider nix davon!
> 
> ...



Nur 26 Zoll


----------



## falkinator (1. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast Du zufällig von der Zugführung ein paar Bilder gemacht ? Die Zugführung war auch mit ein Grund warum ich zuerst überlegte mir ein Skeen zu kaufen und es dann doch hab sein lassen. Kenne ich bereits aus dem Slide und hat mich mächtig genervt. Daher habe ich gehofft dass auch aufgrund einiger Reklamationen von Kunden, Radon daraus gelernt hat und es jetzt wesentlich verbessert wurde...



Ich war ebenfalls auf der Eurobike und habe ein paar Bilder mitgebracht. Den Eindruck von duc-mo bezüglich der Züge kann ich uneingeschränkt teilen. 
Es handelt sich hier um keine schöne Lösung (Rasterband am Unterrohr). Auch die leeren Kabelhalter am Oberrohr waren nicht zuletzt wegen der silbernen Schrauben kein schöner Anblick. Für die Messe hätte man sich doch etwas mehr ins Zeug legen sollen. Aber seht selbst ... Bilder sagen ja mehr als tausend Worte.

btw: Ein Mitarbeiter sagte, das Bike käme noch in diversen Farben. Außer in "Black" und "stars & stripes" (bereits bekannt) auch in der italienischen Flagge und "Union Jack. Kataloge gab es um 14 Uhr nicht mehr


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. September 2013)

fainrider schrieb:


> Also ich muss schon sagen, viele Versprechungen und nicht viel dahinter.
> 
> Viel Spass mit Eurem Radon!



Jammern...auf höchstem Niveau ! 

Und innenverlegte Züge? sind doch techn. Betriebsmittel. 
Bei der Innenverlegung jammert man dann, wenn an den Revisionen dann der Lack ab-platzt, weil es wieder bescheuert scheuert 

muss man locker sehen. Dann hat der Radon-Servicemann gut Arbeit ?



ps. LRS bei den Radons gleich bei ebay entsorgen und Ordentliche sauber einspeichen lassen


----------



## ChrisStahl (1. September 2013)

fainrider schrieb:


> _beitrag entfernt_



Guten Tag Herr Anonym, keine Ahnung wer Sie sind, was Sie sind und welche Intention Sie haben (man beachte das Anmeldedatum)
Ich bin der Chef von Radon,...einer grösseren "Klitsche", um in Ihren Worten zu sprechen.
Zu ihren Vorhaltungen. Das Slide 190 und 210 und diverse 175er waren auf dem Demoday und wurden konnten gefahren werden. Scheinbar haben Sie das versäumt.
Das 210 stand auf dem Stand Halle 4 fett präsentiert, auch das haben Sie übersehen.
Wir haben im Vorfeld darauf hingewiesen, dass ausgestellten Bikes Muster sind und die Zugführung in der Serie anders ist.
Dass auf Ständen der Aussteller keine Pedale montiert sind und die Räder nicht probegefahren werden konnten (ob das Scott, Cube, Radon oder Canyon war) hätten Sie feststellen können, es sei denn Sie wären nicht auf der Messe gewesen.
Zum Thema testen: Nebenbei haben wir 150 Servicepartner in Europa.
Aber der letzte Satz....."Viel Spass mit Eurem Radon" verdeutlicht zumindest dass es nicht um einen sachlichen Post ging, sondern zeigt tief eingefressenen Frust. Kann es sein, dass es sich bei Ihnen um einen Einzelhändler handelt?


----------



## ChrisStahl (1. September 2013)

falkinator schrieb:


> Ich war ebenfalls auf der Eurobike und habe ein paar Bilder mitgebracht. Den Eindruck von duc-mo bezüglich der Züge kann ich uneingeschränkt teilen.
> Es handelt sich hier um keine schöne Lösung (Rasterband am Unterrohr). Auch die leeren Kabelhalter am Oberrohr waren nicht zuletzt wegen der silbernen Schrauben kein schöner Anblick. Für die Messe hätte man sich doch etwas mehr ins Zeug legen sollen. Aber seht selbst ... Bilder sagen ja mehr als tausend Worte.
> 
> btw: Ein Mitarbeiter sagte, das Bike käme noch in diversen Farben. Außer in "Black" und "stars & stripes" (bereits bekannt) auch in der italienischen Flagge und "Union Jack. Kataloge gab es um 14 Uhr nicht mehr



Italienische Flagge haben wir entschlossen nicht zu produzieren, Union Jack war kein Thema, 1500 Kataloge waren um 14 Uhr weg das stimmt.
Wir sind überrannt worden, sorry, aber die Kataloge waren eine Woche früher online.


----------



## duc-mo (1. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir haben im Vorfeld darauf hingewiesen, dass ausgestellten Bikes Muster sind und die Zugführung in der Serie anders ist.



Schön das sich Radon auch mal wieder selbst zu Wort meldet! 

Freud mich sehr zu hören, dass ihr an der Zugführung insbesondere beim 29er noch Anpassungen vornehmen werdet. Wie sehen diese Änderungen denn im Detail aus?


----------



## backstein689 (1. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Jammern...auf höchstem Niveau !
> 
> Und innenverlegte Züge? sind doch techn. Betriebsmittel.
> Bei der Innenverlegung jammert man dann, wenn an den Revisionen dann der Lack ab-platzt, weil es wieder bescheuert scheuert
> ...




santakruzzefix:

Das erste mal, dass ich dir zustimme 

das hier ist wirklich jammern auf hohem Niveau, denn für den Preis sind die Räder einfach nicht zu schlagen.

Da kann man auch mal mit einem Kabelbinder anstatt einer super ausgetüftelten Zugverlegung zufrieden sein.

und @_falkinator_ @_ChrisStahl_

Ich war geschätzt kurz vor 14 Uhr herum am Radon Stand, konnte ein Oversized Magazin + Haribo Gummiräder abstauben und habe miterlebt, wie Bodo Probst neben dem Swoop 210 stand und ehrlich auf Fragen von potentiellen Kunden eingegangen ist.
Zum Beispiel zu den verbauten Bremsen, dass die nach einer 5 Minuten World Cup Downhill Abfahrt natürlich schon langsam zu faden beginnen (In meinen Worten zusammengefasst).

Also von Radons Messeauftritt habe ich, bis darauf, dass man es halt nicht geschafft hat, Räder mit Serien-Zugverlegung zu beschaffen, einen positiven Eindruck.

(Ironie an) Haha, ein mini Kritikpunkt  , jemand hat uns vor der Nase das letzte Bier weggeschnappt. (Ironie aus) Dafür gabs dann mehr Gummiräder.


----------



## fainrider (1. September 2013)

Sehr geehrter Herr Stahl,

es freut mich, dass Sie antworten. 

Ich bin kein Einzelhändler, sondern nur ein Besucher der sich gewünscht hatte das Swoop 175 8.0 oder 9.0 einmal zu testen. Ich finde das Bike ein super Enduro und hätte es gerne live gesehen und gefahren.

Ja, ich habe mich gestern geärgert und war auch gefrustet, da ich dafür extra auf die Eurobike gefahren bin und dann leider nur das Swoop 175 7.0 da war. Dass es sich um ein Vorführmodell handelt habe ich zumindest auf der Radon Seite nicht gefunden. Da ich nicht die ganze Seite durchforstet habe, kann es sein dass ich das nicht gesehen habe.

Getestet werden konnte anscheinend wie sie schreiben am Demo-Tag und da haben Besucher soweit ich weiß leider keinen Zutritt, deshalb war die vorherige Werbung fü die Eurobike verwirrend. Vielleicht nicht für die Profis, aber für mich war nicht klar dass man nur am Demo Tag testen kann.

Auf Nachfrage am Stand wurde mir gesagt, dass das ausgestellte Swoop 175 7.0 das einzige Swoop sei, dass auf der Messe ausgestellt sei. Dann war das wohl die falsche Info oder es war ein Missverständnis.

Es freut mich jedoch, dass Sie selbst antworten, das spricht für Radon. Ich finde das Swoop 175 ein Hammer-Bike nud hätte es eben gerne getestet. Da ich die Bilder auf Facebook gesehen hatte bin ich davon ausgegangen der Rahmen sollte auch auf der Eurobike zu sehen sein.

Also um es nocheinmal zusammzufassen. Ja ich war gefrustet. die vorherige Werbung empfand ich als irreführend. Mit den Bikes hat das nichts zu tun, die empfinde ich nach wie vor als super mit einem klasse Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Ich hoffe das beruhigt Sie etwas. Vielen Dank für Ihre Antwort.


----------



## ChrisStahl (1. September 2013)

Also von Radons Messeauftritt habe ich, bis darauf, dass man es halt nicht geschafft hat, Räder mit Serien-Zugverlegung zu beschaffen, einen positiven Eindruck.



Wir haben uns erst nach der Spezifikationsfestlegung und den Designs 2014 im Frühjahr 2013 noch entschieden die Slides 150 und Swoop 175 mit innenverlegten Zügen und Stealth auszuliefern. Das hatte eine leichte Produktionverschiebung zur Folge. Die Musterbikes waren aber schon in in Auftrag gegeben worden und konnten nicht verändert werden. Ich glaube das ist auch kein Problem, es sei denn denn man sucht Angriffspunkte zu finden. Wäre ja auch schön mal in "diesem" Forum: schön, gut gemacht, toller Stand oder etwas Positives zu hören, zumal die Begeisterung vor Ort riesig war. Aber das würde ja der allgemeinen Tonlage hier widersprechen. 
Zur Info: Das 29er ist im Test neue BIKE, das 160er in der Mountainbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (1. September 2013)

fainrider schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Stahl,
> 
> es freut mich, dass Sie antworten.
> 
> ...




Wir haben über 100 verschiedene Modelle und die in verschiedenen Farben. Leider konnte uns die Messeleitung keinen grösseren Hallenplatz zur Verfügung stellen und wir mussten die ausgestellten Modelle auf ein Drittel reduzieren.


----------



## ben1982 (1. September 2013)

fainrider schrieb:


> Also ich muss schon sagen, viele Versprechungen und nicht viel dahinter.
> 
> Ich war heute auf der EUROBIKE. Seit Tagen ist zu lesen "see, touch and ride a Radon". Haha sag ich da nur. Vom Swoop 175 gab es nur die 7.0er Version und die nur in einer Größe! Kein 8.0, kein 9.0 und erst recht kein 190er oder 210er zu sehen. Weshalb sind denn die Specs und die Bilder der Rahmen aus Bonn schon online wenn es die Dinger angeblich noch gar nicht gibt? Ich dachte die stehen in Bonn schon im Shop? Und dann kann man die nicht auf der Messe zeigen??? Zudem war auf der Messe keine Sprache von "die Räder sind fahrbar"! Pedale waren am Stand keine verfügbar! "Ride a Radon"? Wie denn ohne Pedale. Das Marketing von Radon ist echt nett, aber nicht sehr schlau. Versprechungen die man nicht halten kann kosten Kunden! Zuden hatte der gezeigte Rahmen eine Zugverlegung am Oberrohr für den Zug der Stealth Sattelstütze und gleichzeitig eine interne Zugverlegung für die Stealth??? Erst nach genauem Nachfragen wurde erläutert, dass das bei den neuen Serienrahmen nicht mehr der Fall sei? Aha, d.h. alle Modelle die gezeigt sind, entsprechen also nicht den Serienmodellen? Was soll ich sagen. Komisch , dass andere kleine Klitschen das schaffen. Und stellt Euch vor, die kleinen Klitschen haben auf der größten Fahrradmesse in Europa sogar Pedale am Stand so dass man die neuen Bikes mal Probefahren kann! Aber wer sollte das schon von einem Versender, dessen Bikes man ja nur an einem Ort testen kann, erwarten! Viel Spass mit Eurem Radon!



Das 210er war doch da. Und Bikes Probe zu fahren war auf der Eurobike fast noch nie möglich. Zumindest nicht bei den Innenständen.


----------



## ben1982 (1. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich hab bei dem Bike insgesamt den Eindruck, dass es einfach mit der heißen Nadel gestrickt worden ist, denn besonders viel Liebe zum Detail ist nicht erkennbar... Durch die sehr gute Ausstattung wird es sich aber trotzdem gut verkaufen, da bin ich sicher!



Du hast aber mitbekommen, dass die ausgestellten Modelle die Vorserie darstellen und es Nacharbeiten geben wird. Ein kurzes Gespräch mit den Mitarbeitern hätte das geklärt. Da muss ich als Specializedfahrer Radon in Schutz nehmen. Fragen wurden ausführlich und qualifiziert beantwortet. Geduld musste man mitbringen, das ist aber an allen beliebten Ständen so...


----------



## falkinator (1. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Italienische Flagge haben wir entschlossen nicht zu produzieren, Union Jack war kein Thema, 1500 Kataloge waren um 14 Uhr weg das stimmt.
> Wir sind überrannt worden, sorry, aber die Kataloge waren eine Woche früher online.



Sehr geehrter Herr Stahl,

danke für ihre Rückmeldung. 

Das ich den Tag bei Radon ohne Katalog (und Bier bzw. Haribo ) beschließen mußte, ist für mich unerheblich und es bedarf keiner Entschuldigung. Daher war diese Aussage auch nur "btw". 

Ich war einzig und allein an ihrem Messestand, um die schwarze Schönheit (Slide 130 29 8.0) zu besichtigen. Auch ich finde ihre Aussage sehr positiv, dass die Zugführung in der Serie überarbeitet sein wird. Sehr schön wäre es, dass dazu in naher Zukunft nähere Angaben bzw. auch ggf. Bildmaterial zur Verfügung gestellt werden.

Zu meinem Glück fehlt dann eigentlich nur noch eine Probefahrt, was sich im Raum München allerdings etwas schwierig gestalten dürfte.


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wir haben über 100 verschiedene Modelle und die in verschiedenen Farben. Leider konnte uns die Messeleitung keinen grösseren Hallenplatz zur Verfügung stellen und wir mussten die ausgestellten Modelle auf ein Drittel reduzieren.



eine Frechheit. Da sieht man mal die Befangenheit der Messeleitung. 
Da erhalten, ich nenn mal keine Namen ( Rot...ild ) die 4-fachen Plätze
und keine Sau interessiert sich dort, außer der 
Schwarzwaldclan themselves....Hauptsache: es gibt immer reichlich 
PuffBrause am Stand für die Eigenen ( Selbstherrlichen )

aber zum Trost: canyon hatte auch einen Ministand. Muss man locker sehen.

für mich war es die letzte euroBike. Wenn die Schlafmützen wenigstens um 6 ( Früh ) den Laden aufsperren würden, hätte man noch was vom Tag.
Der Gestank, Mief, überteuerte Eintrittspreise, das Gewusel, lange  unproduktive Standzeiten f. Fragesessions sind schon mau. 
Fragen bekommt man besser per e-mail erklärt und muss nicht jedes mal 
20 Minuten sich irgendwie die Beine vertreten. 


? warum macht man nicht zwei Tage den Laden auf für Puplikum ( SA + SO )


----------



## duc-mo (1. September 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Du hast aber mitbekommen, dass die ausgestellten Modelle die Vorserie darstellen und es Nacharbeiten geben wird. Ein kurzes Gespräch mit den Mitarbeitern hätte das geklärt.



Ich habe bestimmt 15min mit dem Michael Ficon von Radon gesprochen mit sehr aufschlussreichen Infos. In dem ganzen Gespräch hat er leider nicht erwähnt, dass es sich um einen Vorserienrahmen handelt und was den Rahmen von einen Serienrahmen unterscheidet. Das die Ausstattung abweicht hat er dagegen klar gesagt, aber auch erst nachdem ich wegen der falschen Kurbel nachgefragt habe...

Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass Radon noch ein paar Infos zur Kabelführung auspackt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (1. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass Radon noch ein paar Infos zur Kabelführung auspackt!



*Kabelführung* wäre mir so was von egal. 
Die könnten um das ganze Oberrohr herum gleich 12 x Kabel mit Kabelbindern hin binden; wär mir so was von egal...aber wirklich.







Benötigst du eine Spezialkabelführung für den Hindelonger-Bike-Park-Kiosk ?
wo es 
täglich deine Würst-Rationen geben tut, weil es in Hingelong keine Eisdiele gibt und 
bis zum Oberjoch hin auf ein elender Umweg ist? 



Kabelführung?  wie im Kindergarten


----------



## filiale (1. September 2013)

Anhand der beiden Bilder erkennt man z.B. auch daß noch Zughalter an den Flaschenhalterschrauben verbaut sind. Das macht natürlich keinen Sinn. Daher denke ich auch, daß das Bike nur schnell für die Messe zusammengebaut wurde ohne auf die Details zu achten. Daher mal abwarten ob die Designer beim Endprodukt auch auf die Praxistauglichkeit achten und die Züge scheuerfrei und optisch schick verlegen lassen.


----------



## waldleopard (1. September 2013)

Bezüglich Probefahrt: 
Ich hatte auch schon ein paar Servicepartner angefragt ob Bikes vorort sind. Das war leider nicht der Fall. Man kann sich natürlich denken wieso manche Händler diese nicht im Verkaufsraum haben wollen. Einer bestätigte das auch ungefragt. Wenn Räder im Laden waren, waren es immer Kundenbestellungen, Neuräder.
Das wär das i-Tüpfelchen wenn Radon es schafft dieses Servicenetz weiter auszubauen und man diverse Modelle bei diesen Partnern Probefahren könnte. Ob das überhaupt realisierbar ist, ist eine andere Frage..


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. September 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Das wär das i-Tüpfelchen wenn Radon es schafft dieses Servicenetz weiter auszubauen und man diverse Modelle bei diesen Partnern Probefahren könnte. Ob das überhaupt realisierbar ist, ist eine andere Frage..



ist zudem eine preisliche Sache? Wird man da noch low-budget-Fahrräder zum absoluten Dumping-Preis die nächsten Monate noch erhalten?

In Syrien sind > 1 mio Kinder auf der Flucht; die Benzinpreise steigen wieder, wg. Kriegstreiberei, 
....ob sich die Preise noch halten werden? 
Aktuell bezahlt man an der Tanke rund 6 euro mehr f. einmal voll tanken an der Tanke

Ein Konzern wird die Lieferantenpreise von Asia - gen - Europa halten/kompensieren können.
Bei den kleineren Disponenten/Zubringern werden die Lieferkosten steigen, analog muss der Kunde paar Euro mehr bezahlen; so zu sagen für die versteckten  Transportkosten?

eine Preissteigerung für die 2014er Modell ist so klar wie Klosbrühe; auch bei canyon.


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. September 2013)

falkinator schrieb:


> Zu meinem Glück fehlt dann eigentlich nur noch eine Probefahrt, was sich im Raum München allerdings etwas schwierig gestalten dürfte.



da fährt man von Muc bis nach Friedrichshafen, wg. einer Marke? 
ja hör mir auf 

hast du nix Besseres zu tun?


----------



## filiale (1. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Zum Thema testen: Nebenbei haben wir 150 Servicepartner in Europa.



Da muß ich leider widersprechen. Ich habe im Großraum Rhein Main bei 5 Service Partnern angerufen. Keiner hatte überhaupt ein Radon Modell zum testen. Ich hätte also auf einen Rückruf eines Servicepartner warten müssen, in der Hoffnung, daß irgendwann ein Slide in meiner Wunschgröße / Modell bestellt wird und dann den Kunden um Genehmigung fragen müssen, ob ich sein Rad zur Probe fahren dürfte. Das war mir etwas zu Praxisfremd.

Desweiteren haben mich 3 Servicepartner am Telefon darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es keinen Sinn macht ein Radon in den Verkaufsraum zu stellen, da man sonst nichts anderes mehr verkaufen würde (bzgl. Preis/Leistung). Es kann sich Heute kein Händler mehr leisten nur noch von einer Marke abhängig zu sein. Man muß breiter aufgestellt sein und den Service/Verkauf für mehrere Marken bieten können.

Somit ist der Punkt "testen beim Servicepartner" ein eher schwieriges Thema.

Fazit: Ich habe mir mein Slide daumendrückend blind bestellt und bin zufrieden weil die Geometrie letztendlich dann doch zu meinen pers. Bedürfnissen gepaßt hat.


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Somit ist der Punkt "testen beim Servicepartner" ein eher schwieriges Thema




wohl das Konzept = Discounter im Direktvertrieb nicht ganz verstanden? 


Kauf doch ein BMC, Canondale, Trek, Spezi im Fachhandel und bezahl > 30 % Zuschlag extra für den Namen drauf und gut. 

Da kannst du testen, bis zur Vergasung?


Warum bist du so unfähig und malst dir die Geometrie nicht auf einen Abfallkarton und schneidest die Geo dann mit dem Cutter-
Messer aus. An den Referenzrahmen hin halten und verlgeichen. 
Ist das so schwierig für euch Gymnasiasten in der Unterstufe.  Lernt doch erst mal gescheit Mathematik und Physik, bevor ihr euch
alle ein Bergfahrrad anschaffen tut? 
( um so studierter.....um so ver-wierter ? )




Wozu soll der Händler paar Radon in seinen eigenen Laden stellen, wenn er kaum eine Provision dafür erhält? Sinn/Unsinn vs. Fixkosten/Betriebskosten eigener Laden. 

Bionicon geht weg vom Händlervertrieb. Radon soll man nun im Laden kaufen/testen können?   ja was denn nun?


----------



## waldleopard (1. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> (..)Somit ist der Punkt "testen beim Servicepartner" ein eher schwieriges Thema.(..)



Gut das du es nochmal wiederholst.


----------



## ChrisStahl (1. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Da muß ich leider widersprechen. Ich habe im Großraum Rhein Main bei 5 Service Partnern angerufen. Keiner hatte überhaupt ein Radon Modell zum testen. Ich hätte also auf einen Rückruf eines Servicepartner warten müssen, in der Hoffnung, daß irgendwann ein Slide in meiner Wunschgröße / Modell bestellt wird und dann den Kunden um Genehmigung fragen müssen, ob ich sein Rad zur Probe fahren dürfte. Das war mir etwas zu Praxisfremd.
> 
> Desweiteren haben mich 3 Servicepartner am Telefon darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es keinen Sinn macht ein Radon in den Verkaufsraum zu stellen, da man sonst nichts anderes mehr verkaufen würde (bzgl. Preis/Leistung). Es kann sich Heute kein Händler mehr leisten nur noch von einer Marke abhängig zu sein. Man muß breiter aufgestellt sein und den Service/Verkauf für mehrere Marken bieten können.
> 
> ...



Das Thema Servicehändler betreut Karsten Geißler. Er ist dankbar für jeden Hinweis (auch positiv). Wir haben keinen direkten Einfluss was der Servicepartner bestellt. Er kann bei uns zu Händlerkonditionen Bikes und alle Teile von bike-discount beziehen. Servicepartnerschaft macht vor allem Sinn für kleinere Center, die auf Werkstattleistungen fixiert sind. Einige Servicehändler haben dieses Jahr schon über 200 Radon ausgeliefert. Ausserdem bekommt er eine Pauschale, Garantieleistungen verrechnet und gewinnt neue Kundenbindungen (wenn er gut ist). Da Radon immer mehr zum Bestseller wird - die geplanten Kauferwartungen Leser in der Bike/Tour/Freeride/Trekking Leserwahl 2013
bezogen auf den Gesamtmarkt sprengen alle Erwartungen (Fullybereich über 12%!!!) - hat der Servicepartner riesige Chancen.


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Da Radon immer mehr zum Bestseller wird - die geplanten Kauferwartungen Leser in der Bike/Tour/Freeride/Trekking Leserwahl 2013
> bezogen auf den Gesamtmarkt sprengen alle Erwartungen (Fullybereich über 12%!!!) - hat der Servicepartner riesige Chancen.




Nur ist es erfahrungsgemäss schlecht, wenn die ganzen Fahrräder zu gut sind?
Der lokale Händler hatte in seinem Kreis auch die ganze Belegschaft beliefert. Nur jetzt fehlen dem die Kunden, weil der
Markt gesättigt. 

Ein Alu-Fahrrad muss nach heutigem Standard gute 10 Jahre halten. 
Vorher kauft sich Keiner ein neues Fahrrad, weil das Alte es gerne tut.

wenn man mal nach rechnet, wie wenig km das so auf einen Hobby-Bock drauf kommen....ist die Neuanschaffung schon fast lächerlich. 

Bezogen auf den Wertverlust, würde es ein Gebrauchtes leicht tun, mit oft 
besserer Ausstattung wie XT + Reba. 


Beim lokalen Händler ( Radon-Vertragshändler ) sind aber schon paar Dutzend Kunden bereits abgehauen, wg. schlechter Mundpropaganda. 
Der wird
sich auch keinen neuen Kundenstammbaum aufbauen können, weil der Ruf eh schon weg ist. 
Kurz: der kann nix - Wie Radon überhaupt so einem Laden ( mit Abstand, Einer der miesesten Läden ) eine Lizenz zum Reibach machen übergeben kann, ist mir eher ein Rätsel ?

ps. evlt. geht es gar nicht um Quali-taet sondern eher nur um Absatz + Kennzahlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> wohl das Konzept = Discounter im Direktvertrieb nicht ganz verstanden?
> 
> 
> Kauf doch ein BMC, Canondale, Trek, Spezi im Fachhandel und bezahl > 30 % Zuschlag extra für den Namen drauf und gut.
> ...



Möchtest Du die Welt verbessern und uns mit Deinem Wissen belehren ? Nachdem was Du alles kannst, frage ich mich, warum Du noch kein Millionär bist und Dich auf dieser Plattform mit studierten rumtreibst...


----------



## Thomas (1. September 2013)

Auf Demo-Day und der Messe hatten wir interessante Gespräche bei Radon - Konstrukteur Bodo Probst und auch die GL stand dort für Antworten zur Verfügung. 

Für Aussteller auf der EB gibt es teils eine Warteliste - du kannst da nicht einfach beliebig groß buchen. Ob ein Riesenstand so arg viel Sinn macht für einen Direktvertrieb ist ne andere Sache...

Mehr Fotos vom Demo Day und von der Messe findet ihr unter dem Link unten:

















http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/08...er-bike-park-und-enduro-trails-eurobike-2013/


----------



## filiale (1. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Beim lokalen Händler ( Radon-Vertragshändler ) sind aber schon paar Dutzend Kunden bereits abgehauen, wg. schlechter Mundpropaganda.
> Der wird
> sich auch keinen neuen Kundenstammbaum aufbauen können, weil der Ruf eh schon weg ist.
> Kurz: der kann nix - Wie Radon überhaupt so einem Laden ( mit Abstand, Einer der miesesten Läden ) eine Lizenz zum Reibach machen übergeben kann, ist mir eher ein Rätsel ?



Wie Chris Stahl geschrieben hat, gibt es auch schwarze Schafe. Es gibt extra einen Ansprechpartner für die Servicepartner (siehe oben). Schreibe diesen doch an und schildere Deinen Sachverhalt. Hier im Forum findest Du damit kein Gehör denn der einzelne Servicepartner den Du anprangerst liest hier nicht mit. Solche Probleme werden nicht über das Radon Forum gelöst -> falsche Adresse ! (ach so, Du hast ja nicht studiert und weißt das nicht )

Wegen solcher Spezialisten wie Dir gibt es Probleme hier im Forum ! Das ist mehr als schade. Wenn Du ein Problem mit der Politik von Radon hast, hab doch den Mut und rufe bei Chris Stahl persönlich an.


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> .... frage ich mich, warum Du noch kein Millionär bist und Dich auf dieser Plattform mit studierten rumtreibst...



Bin nicht stinkreich, aber vermögend. Könnte mir allein von den Zinsen
ein Spezialist 29" in carbon kaeuflich erwerben - möchte ich aber nicht
da man das Pulver in Häuser steckt. 

Wer so doof ist, und > 7.000 euro-Stecken in blöde Fahrräder steckt,
soll es machen, bis zur Vergasung. 
Nur: die Häuser kann ich irgendwann mal verkaufen und mir in Thailand 
den Lebensabend versüssen ( Prioriäten ). Mein erster Bausparvertrag war mit 24 bereits zuteilungsreif, weil 
über-spart.
Deine Fahrräder + Teile sind nach paar Monaten nur noch das halbe Geld wert, bzw. nur noch paar Euro. 
Geldvernichtung par exelon.  

Schaffe mir nach 10 Jahren custec-super-light-Rahmen, welcher bei 
ebay f. rd. 2 x Fuchzzger verkauft wurde,
ein neues Fitness-Fahrrad an. Daher muessen Informationen her.
Der Custec-super-light wurde nur verkauft, weil die Magura HS 33 race-line-Bremse in neon-gelb einen Kolbenschaden hatte und die 
XT-Bremse im Neukauf günstiger als die Felgenbremse war. Sonst wär man die nächsten 5 oder 10 Jahre noch gefahren, mit dem Taiwan-Rahmen.

Ich schwankte bisher stark, zwischen:
canyon CF 26
radon 130  29
radon skeen  26
canyon hardtail CF
radon slide 160 carbon
Trek
und noch paar Modellen.

ab der gestrigen Eurobike wurden paar Modelle von der Liste sauber gestrichen/radikal. Radon ist aber noch gut im Rennen - nur so viel dazu.


Wer so gütig ist, der Fahrradindustrie > 7.000 euro in den A zu blasen, 
der darf das gerne machen.
Mein limit: 1.999 euro - mehr braucht es nicht - daher RADON 

ps. Schaltung einstellen, paar Kurbeln montieren, Kette wechseln, Lenker tauschen, Naben fetten, Bremsen entlüften...macht man alles selber.
Studiere gerade den LRS-Bau - es wird so langsam am Zentriergerät.


----------



## filiale (1. September 2013)

Da sind aber ganz schöne Unterschiede in den ausgesuchten Modellen. Von Fisch bis Fahrrad hast Du alles aufgelistet. Auch wenn man mit Vernunft und Gefühl mit allen Rädern das gleiche machen/fahren kann.


----------



## filiale (1. September 2013)

Zentrieren ist gar nicht so schwer. Man braucht etwas Zeit und Hirn, dann kann man das auch Zuhause.


----------



## santakruzzifix (1. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Zentrieren ist gar nicht so schwer. Man braucht etwas Zeit und Hirn, dann kann man das auch Zuhause.



Wichtig: Tensiometer Centrimaster/ ananlog - MADE IN GERMANY.(no swiss)


----------



## backstein689 (1. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Also von Radons Messeauftritt habe ich, bis darauf, dass man es halt nicht geschafft hat, Räder mit Serien-Zugverlegung zu beschaffen, einen positiven Eindruck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schön, gut gemacht!
Das meine ich ehrlich.

Zu jedem ausgestellten Bike wurden die Spezifikationen und der Preis aufgeführt.
Der Chef Ingenieur selber war vor Ort und hat Fragen beantwortet.
Der Stand war nicht überladen mit Bikes, sondern übersichtlich gestaltet.
...
(Diese Punkte habe ich bei vielen anderen Herstellern vermisst)

Es gab, solange vorrätig, Bier, Gummibärchen und Prospekte, um sich die Zeit zu vertreiben und sich genauer über die Modelle informieren zu können.
(Dass diese nach einiger Zeit vergriffen waren, ist ein gutes Zeichen für den Hersteller)


Mein Kritikpunkt der Nichtserienrahmen bleibt trotz ihrer Erklärung, denn, wenn man in Asien fertigen lässt, dann muss man mit den Konsequenzen leben. Die Fertigung in Asien/Taiwan ist übrigens kein Kritikpunkt, denn Taiwan ist technologisch führend, was die Fertigung von Fahrradrahmen angeht.

Zu den Konsequenzen zählt es, für einen Messerahmen in den sauren Apfel zu beißen und den Show Rahmen lokal (Deutschland) als Einzelstück bei einem spezialisierten Betrieb fertigen zu lassen oder den vom asiatischen Partner gelieferten Rahmen nacharbeiten zu lassen.
Ich denke, jede gute Schlosserei mit angeschlossener Lackierei schafft es, einem Rahmen innenverlegte Züge zu verschaffen und eventuell andere Änderungen vorzunehmen.
Natürlich ist das mit Mehraufwand/kosten verbunden, aber dieser ist im Interesse der Kunden und so im Interesse Ihrer Firma.
Denn der Fahrradkauf ist neben der vernünftigen vor allem auch eine emotionale Entscheidung.

*Also kurz und knapp, um das ganze zu beenden: *
Der Messestand war gut, aber im Hinblick auf die Bemühungen für ein nachhaltiges Wachstum gibt es Verbesserungsbedarf. 
Mit nachhaltig meine ich in dem Fall, dass nach dem aktuellem starkem Preis/Leistungs-getriebenem Wachstum die Kunden wieder ein Radon kaufen. 
Folgend dem weisen Spruch (hat mir in meiner Jugend geholfen): Vergleicht euer Vorgehen/Verhalten nicht mit anderen, sondern setzt eure eigenen Standards.



So, die Fahrradentscheidung ist bei mir getroffen, jetzt steht eine wichtigere Entscheidung an: Die Bundestagswahl.
Darum mein Aufruf: Investiert 10% der Zeit, die ihr in Bike Recherche steckt, in Recherche zu den Positionen der Parteien und geht wählen!


----------



## ben1982 (1. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> Bin nicht stinkreich, aber vermögend. Könnte mir allein von den Zinsen
> ein Spezialist 29" in carbon kaeuflich erwerben - möchte ich aber nicht
> da man das Pulver in Häuser steckt.
> 
> ...



Was ist eigentlich Deine Message bzw. Dein Problem???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## santakruzzifix (1. September 2013)

ben1982 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich Deine Message bzw. Dein Problem???



dass du zu viel Zeit in deinem Leben hast, wenn du den 
ganzen Text lesen tust?
und einfach zu neugierig bist - manche Angelegenheiten sollte man einfach ignorieren 
und nicht notorisch 
hinterher stochern, wie mit einem Stöckchen in Hundegagga? ( Das ist die Message )

( hab eine Schreibmaschinenprüfung in den US+A erfolgreich beendet.
Haue > 300 digit pro Minute auf die Tasten )
Lese nebenher noch die Bildzeitung und schlürfe an einer Weissbier-Kirschlikör-Apfelsaft-trüb-Mischung )


----------



## Heavenly (2. September 2013)

Hat jemand mal eine Auskunft, wie das Radon Swoop 175 7.0 lackiert ist?
Also in welchem Farben ist der Hauptrahmen/Hinterbau eloxiert und was ist lackiert?
Würde gerne das hässliche Neongelb-/grün entfernen. 
Wieso kann Radon nicht einfach bei jedem Modell noch eine black shine Version anbieten?
Und kann man auch mit einer 170er ohne Absenkung steile Anstiege bewältigen, so dass das Vorderrad nicht steigt?


----------



## ben1982 (2. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> dass du zu viel Zeit in deinem Leben hast, wenn du den
> ganzen Text lesen tust?
> und einfach zu neugierig bist - manche Angelegenheiten sollte man einfach ignorieren
> und nicht notorisch
> ...


 
Lesen kann ich nicht. Ich schreib einfach immer drauf los...

Aber ich erkenne Dein übersteigertes Geltungsbedürfnis


----------



## duc-mo (2. September 2013)

Bitte, ignoriert den Santa und fertig, dass wird der Stimmung hier schon sehr gut tun. Ganz wichtig, wenn ihr es nicht lassen könnt auf den geistigen Ausfluss zu antworten, dann spart euch bitte die Zitate, sonst lesen wir uns den Schwachsinn aus Reflex dann doch wieder durch...


----------



## haekel72 (3. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Bitte, ignoriert den Santa und fertig, dass wird der Stimmung hier schon sehr gut tun. Ganz wichtig, wenn ihr es nicht lassen könnt auf den geistigen Ausfluss zu antworten, dann spart euch bitte die Zitate, sonst lesen wir uns den Schwachsinn aus Reflex dann doch wieder durch...




Like!


----------



## siebenacht (3. September 2013)

So langsam glaube ich, dass der Verantwortliche für das Farbdesign der Radon-Bikes farbenblind ist. 2013 das Swoop 175 mit orangen Decals bzw. mit orangen Hinterbau. Und nun 2014: das Swoop 210 sieht zwar technisch interessant aus, aber ein gelber Hinterbau bzw. laut Radon Spec-Heft 2014 ein grüner Hinterbau für ein DHler??? NEEEE
Ick bring doch keene Post in den Bikepark oder auf die DH-Strecke.
Warum gibt es nicht verschiedene Farbvarianten?
Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dede21 (3. September 2013)

Wird es die Slide 130 bzw 150 auch als einzelne Rahmen geben?
Wurde dazu schon etwas gesagt?


----------



## -=ToReaDoR=- (3. September 2013)

Was mich persönlich brennend interessiert, ist die Verfügbarkeit des "Black Sin 29 8.0", bzw. zumindest erst einmal die Möglichkeit das Bike zu ordern.

Ein Statement dazu von Dir, Chris, würde mich sehr freuen.
Immerhin habt Ihr auf Eurer FB-Seite genau dies bereits für die 34. KW angekündigt. Zwei Wochen später fehlt noch immer jede Spur von einem listing...

An der Stelle aber nochmals ein riesen Lob für die Rahmenfarbe und der scheinbar farblich exakt passend daherkommenden SID.
Das Ding sieht richtig geil aus, und die Geo des Rahmens ist über jeden Zweifel erhaben.

Einzig, ich will das Teil endlich haben...!


----------



## ChrisStahl (3. September 2013)

-=ToReaDoR=- schrieb:


> Was mich persönlich brennend interessiert, ist die Verfügbarkeit des "Black Sin 29 8.0", bzw. zumindest erst einmal die Möglichkeit das Bike zu ordern.
> 
> Ein Statement dazu von Dir, Chris, würde mich sehr freuen.
> Immerhin habt Ihr auf Eurer FB-Seite genau dies bereits für die 34. KW angekündigt. Zwei Wochen später fehlt noch immer jede Spur von einem listing...
> ...



Der Karsten Geissler, der die Servicepartner betreut und 5 Tage auf der Messe war ist momentan beschäftigt die fehlenden Bikes zu fotografieren und anzulegen und die Gewichte nachzureichen. Ich nerve den schon jeden Tag von morgens bis abends.....Da wir nicht wollen, dass der einen Hörsturz bekommt, bitte abwarten, es kommt ...es kommt..es nervt...und es nervt...uns mehr als euch.....


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Wiegt Ihr die Bikes eigentlich selbst oder ist das ein angenommenes Gewicht das sich durch die aufsummierung der Einzelteile ergibt ?

Mega-Ultra-Extrem-Cool wäre es, wenn Radon das Rahmengewicht nicht beim kleinsten Rahmen sondern bei der mittleren Rahmengröße angibt.
Das wäre Marketingtechnisch mal eine echte Vorreiterrolle ! Da können sich die anderen Hersteller mit ihren gefakten Gewichtsangaben, die die Toleranz von bis zu 10% komplett ausnutzen um den Kunden zu locken, mal eine Scheibe abschneiden


----------



## -=ToReaDoR=- (3. September 2013)

@ChrisStahl

Danke Dir für die prompte Antwort und Erklärung!


----------



## Thiel (3. September 2013)

Das wird leider nichts, da zu viel über das Gewicht entschieden wird.
Der Umsatz würde etwas schrumpfen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (3. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Wiegt Ihr die Bikes eigentlich selbst oder ist das ein angenommenes Gewicht das sich durch die aufsummierung der Einzelteile ergibt ?
> 
> Mega-Ultra-Extrem-Cool wäre es, wenn Radon das Rahmengewicht nicht beim kleinsten Rahmen sondern bei der mittleren Rahmengröße angibt.
> Das wäre Marketingtechnisch mal eine echte Vorreiterrolle ! Da können sich die anderen Hersteller mit ihren gefakten Gewichtsangaben, die die Toleranz von bis zu 10% komplett ausnutzen um den Kunden zu locken, mal eine Scheibe abschneiden



Da alle die kleinste Rahmengrösse angeben, würde das nur für Verwirrung sorgen. Wir wiegen die Bikes selber ab - es gibt nebenbei Serienstreuung!!!, deshalb wiegen wir drei Bikes und nehmen das Mittel. Wer aber das exakte Gewicht eines grösseren Bikes haben will kann das gerne anfragen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (3. September 2013)

Eröffnet doch mal sachlich den Thread 2014er Bikes Pro/Contra. 
Farben, Geometrien, Ausstattungen, PL-Verhältnis, Laufradgrössen.....
So etwas ist sinnvoll und kann in die 2015er Bikes eingehen. 
Wir starten nebenbei eine Sonderserie 2014 SE Modelle
Slide 150 26"
Slide 130 29"
Swoop 175
Swoop 190
Swoop 210

Jedes Modell soll folgendes erfüllen: absolutes Highlight, in einer absolut knackigen Farbe (KEIN SCHWARZ), realisierbare Ausstattung, nur Teile, die uns KEINEN STRESS MACHEN (ich denke besonders an die Laufrad-diskussionen)!!


----------



## duc-mo (3. September 2013)

Na wenn wir mal Wünsche äußern dürfen, das wäre meine Idealvorstellung:

Slide 130 29"
Rock Shox Monarch*+* RT3 190
Rock Shox Revelation *RCT3* Solo Air 29
Lenker min 750mm
Syntace Moto Griffe
Rock Shox Reverb Stealth mit 150mm
Shimano XT Bremse
Shimano XT Bremsescheiben 200/180 mm
Shimano XT Schaltgriffe mit I-Spec
Shimano XT Shadow Plus Schaltwerk
Shimano XT 2-fach Umwerfer
Shimano XT Kurbel 22-36, 175mm
Shimano XT 11-36T
Hope Hoops mit Flow EX
Maxxis Ardent 2.4 EXO
Und ganz wichtig eine ordentliche Kabelverlegung und eine Aufnahme für ne Kettenführung. So würde ich das Bike sofort kaufen, wenn der Preis nicht ins Unermessliche steigt...


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Slide 130 29" mit --> *geringes Gewicht !!!* Ein Faktor der bei immer mehr Bikern wichtig wird. Ein Slide 130 mit 11.5 kg bei 20", egal wie Ihr das realisiert  Damit wird es wesentlich einfacher bei technischen trails und der uphill wird zum Vergnügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duc-mo (3. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Ein Slide 130 mit 11.x kg bei 20", egal wie Ihr das realisiert



Ist das ganz einfach... Über den Preis!


----------



## backstein689 (3. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Na wenn wir mal Wünsche äußern dürfen, das wäre meine Idealvorstellung:
> 
> Slide 130 29"
> Rock Shox Monarch RT3 190
> ...



+1 bis, dass eine rct3 dämpfung
 an der Gabel schick wäre. 
 die 150mm stealth und vor allem die 200/180er discs, gerade bei großen Rahmen für große und schwere Menschen, ist fast ein Muss.


----------



## backstein689 (3. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Ist das ganz einfach... Über den Preis!



da gehen die Meinungen einfach auseinander. mit carbon oder leichteren, wohl dann Noch schmaleren, Laufrädern ist das bestimmt machbar


----------



## filiale (3. September 2013)

Leichtbau ist teuer, keine Frage, aber auch die Luxusmodelle für +3000 würden sich verkaufen denn sie sind immer noch günstiger als die Konkurrenz -> (vgl. Gewicht/Preis).
Bei den Radon Bikes wird irgendwie immer an den Laufrädern gespart. Der Rest der Komponenten ist wirklich klasse, aber die Laufräder sind nicht so toll. Da würde ich lieber +300 mehr ausgeben und noch etwas leichteres haben wollen.


----------



## waldleopard (4. September 2013)

Eine Wahl zwischen zwei verschiedenen Laufrädern wär auch nicht schlecht. Ich finde es wirklich großartig von euch das ihr neben klassischen schwarzen Modellen eben auch auf diese knackigen Farben setzt. Top!

In so einem extra Radon 2014/2015 Thread könnte vielleicht sogar jeder der mag Vorschläge zu Farben/Farbkombinationen abgeben und man könnte irgendwann eine Abstimmung durchführen um dann eine Ausstattungsvariante in der gewählten Farbe zu bringen. Keine Ahnung inwieweit sowas realisierbar ist aber es wäre zumindest mal eine Idee.


----------



## Markdierk (4. September 2013)

Ich glaube die Wahl zwischen Komponenten wird nicht realisierbar sein, das treibt den Preis und muss nicht unbedingt sein. Votec hat sich davon glaube ich auch verabschiedet. Planung für die Abnahme großer Mengen wird dann nicht mehr so einfahc möglich, das senkt den Rabatt.
Ich finde es super, dass dieses Jahr der Mix aus Rockshox und Fox sehr ausgeglichen ist, die Farben gefallen mir großteils auch sehr gut, weil sie "homogen" sind. Was ich mir noch etwas mehr wünschen würde wären 200er Scheiben ab 150mm Federweg und Laufräder die eine gewisse Breite besitzen. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass man hier wenig machen kann, solange Mavic und DT auf 21mm +/- im AM Bereich setzen.


----------



## filiale (4. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Da alle die kleinste Rahmengrösse angeben, würde das nur für Verwirrung sorgen. Wir wiegen die Bikes selber ab - es gibt nebenbei Serienstreuung!!!, deshalb wiegen wir drei Bikes und nehmen das Mittel. Wer aber das exakte Gewicht eines grösseren Bikes haben will kann das gerne anfragen.



Dann möchte ich das gerne in Anspruch nehmen wenn der Kollege eh schon am wiegen ist. Ich habe gestern mein Slide AM 140 verkauft  und stehe nun in den Startlöchern für ein Slide 130 29" in 20". 

Welches Gewicht hat das Slide 130 29" in 20" ? Dankeschön


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich das gerne in Anspruch nehmen wenn der Kollege eh schon am wiegen ist. Ich habe gestern mein Slide AM 140 verkauft  und stehe nun in den Startlöchern für ein Slide 130 29" in 20".
> 
> Welches Gewicht hat das Slide 130 29" in 20" ? Dankeschön



Welches ?
8.0 - 10.0SL


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. September 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Wahl zwischen Komponenten wird nicht realisierbar sein, das treibt den Preis und muss nicht unbedingt sein. Votec hat sich davon glaube ich auch verabschiedet. Planung für die Abnahme großer Mengen wird dann nicht mehr so einfahc möglich, das senkt den Rabatt.
> Ich finde es super, dass dieses Jahr der Mix aus Rockshox und Fox sehr ausgeglichen ist, die Farben gefallen mir großteils auch sehr gut, weil sie "homogen" sind. Was ich mir noch etwas mehr wünschen würde wären 200er Scheiben ab 150mm Federweg und Laufräder die eine gewisse Breite besitzen. Ich befürchte jedoch, dass man hier wenig machen kann, solange Mavic und DT auf 21mm +/- im AM Bereich setzen.



Ausstattungspakete sin nicht realisierbar. Produzenten erhalten die OEM Parts mit der Verpflichtung sie zu verbauen: Die Teile dürfen vertraglich nicht in den after market sale. Das ist Schade für uns als bike-discount Versender, aber durchaus marktstabilisierend und richtig. Wenn wir die OEM Teile am Ende der Saison über hätten, was dann? Wir können also nur Optionen und Änderungen mit after market parts bedienen. Diese Teile sind teurer, weil verpackt, eine Handelsspanne, nämlich der jeweilige  Distributor steht dazwischen etc. Das führt genau zu der Debatte: Laufradsatz X OEM 500,- Euro VK runter, Laufradsatz Y after market VK 500,- drauf, Kostenneutral denkt der Endverbraucher, aber in der Realität entsteht hier eine Differenz von 200,- Euro, die keiner bezahlen möchte.
Kann man auch keinem "Uneingeweihtem" erklären. Das gleich gilt vor allem für Reifen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (4. September 2013)

Das 8.0 bitte. Danke.


----------



## duc-mo (4. September 2013)

backstein689 schrieb:


> +1 bis, dass eine rct3 dämpfung
> an der Gabel schick wäre.
> die 150mm stealth und vor allem die 200/180er discs, gerade bei großen Rahmen für große und schwere Menschen, ist fast ein Muss.


 
Stimmt, das ist mir durch die Lappen gegangen, ich habs editiert!


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Das 8.0 bitte. Danke.



13.94 Musterrad. Dürfte in der Serie mit wenigen Mittel auf 13.5 zu bringen sein.


----------



## axisofjustice (4. September 2013)

Das gleiche Modell in XL vermutlich 150-200g schwerer?


----------



## filiale (4. September 2013)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## riGooo (4. September 2013)

Werden beim Oktoberfest die 2014er Modelle in Bonn stehen? Speziell auch das 160er Carbon Slide?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisStahl (4. September 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Das gleiche Modell in XL vermutlich 150-200g schwerer?



Hängt immer von der Serienstreuung der Rahmen ab und der Teile. Speziell Reifen haben extreme Streuung. Die Tour z.B. verlangt bei Rahmentests, dass 3 identische Rahmen eingeschickt werden. Da hatten einige High Endrahmen bis 70gr Streuung!! Länge der Züge, Anzahl Spacer, Länge Vorbau, Stütze etc. sind weitere Grammfresser. Sollte auch in XL deutlcih unter 14 Kg zu bringen sein, aber es ist ein 29"er AM die sind immer schwerer durch die Teile, die grösseren Räder und Reifen und den Rahmen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. September 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Werden beim Oktoberfest die 2014er Modelle in Bonn stehen? Speziell auch das 160er Carbon Slide?



in der Regel schon, es sei denn, dass wir mit Testen bombardiert werden.
Das 160er slide ist in der neuen Mountainbike, wir sind gespannt auf das Urteil, nur Bodo ist super entspannt: Schaun wir mal.
Das Slide 160 geht in die Bike in die nächste Ausgabe im Doppeltest mit dem E2. "Alt gegen Neu".


----------



## fissenid (4. September 2013)

Hallo

Finde es gut das Chris Stahl immer noch hier schreibt. Manche IBC'ler haben Radon ja als Hersteller aus dem Forum vertrieben!!!
Danke für die Antworten!!
Skeen 29" ab wann????


----------



## yoger83 (4. September 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Finde es gut das Chris Stahl immer noch hier schreibt. Manche IBC'ler haben Radon ja als Hersteller aus dem Forum vertrieben!!
> !
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, Danke.
Wieviel wiegt das Slide 130 29" 9.0 in 22" und wann kommt es in black/lime in den Shop? 

Wann sollen denn die SE Modelle erscheinen?

BG

Jörg


----------



## riGooo (4. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> in der Regel schon, es sei denn, dass wir mit Testen bombardiert werden.
> Das 160er slide ist in der neuen Mountainbike, wir sind gespannt auf das Urteil, nur Bodo ist super entspannt: Schaun wir mal.
> Das Slide 160 geht in die Bike in die nächste Ausgabe im Doppeltest mit dem E2. "Alt gegen Neu".


 
Danke für die Infos. Klar ist Bodo entspannt er weiß ja dass er gute Arbeit geleistet hat


----------



## wobi0815 (4. September 2013)

Also ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion um das Gewicht der Bikes nicht. Mir ist ein stabileres Bike und damit haltbarer und eventuell ein wenig schwerer wesentlich wichtiger als eine Bike das leicht ist aber durch die Gewichts optimierten Teile wesentlich empfindlicher für defekte und Verschleiß ist. Kann natürlich dadurch bedingt sein das ich ein paar Pfunde zu viel habe. Deshalb könnte ich wenn ich Gewicht sparen will hier anfangen. Ist auch wesentlich billiger.

Und wem die Diskussion bzw. das warten auf das Gewicht zu lange dauert kann sich ja wo anderst umschauen. Gibt genug Hersteller.

Auch will ich nicht die Kohle ausgeben mir jedes zweites Jahr oder so ein neues Bike kaufen weil die Teile ausgelutsch sind.


----------



## axisofjustice (4. September 2013)

> Mir ist ein stabileres Bike und damit haltbarer und eventuell ein wenig schwerer wesentlich wichtiger als eine Bike das leicht ist aber durch die Gewichts optimierten Teile wesentlich empfindlicher für defekte und Verschleiß ist.



Du machst da einen Gegensatz auf, der so absolut gar nicht existiert. Mehr Gewicht bedeutet mitnichten zwingend mehr Stabilität und Leichtbau kann durchaus ohne Einsatzbegrenzung stattfinden.


----------



## filiale (4. September 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Du machst da einen Gegensatz auf, der so absolut gar nicht existiert. Mehr Gewicht bedeutet mitnichten zwingend mehr Stabilität und Leichtbau kann durchaus ohne Einsatzbegrenzung stattfinden.



+1


----------



## duc-mo (4. September 2013)

axisofjustice schrieb:


> Du machst da einen Gegensatz auf, der so absolut gar nicht existiert. Mehr Gewicht bedeutet mitnichten zwingend mehr Stabilität und Leichtbau kann durchaus ohne Einsatzbegrenzung stattfinden.


 
Richtig, ist alles eine Frage des Preises... 

Entweder günstig und stabil dafür aber Kompromisse beim Gewicht oder leicht und stabil, dann aber teurer...


----------



## siebenacht (4. September 2013)

fissenid schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Finde es gut das Chris Stahl immer noch hier schreibt. Manche IBC'ler haben Radon ja als Hersteller aus dem Forum vertrieben!!!
> Danke für die Antworten!!
> ...



Finde ick auch jut, dass hier wieder jemand von Radon kompetent antwortet.




ChrisStahl schrieb:


> ...
> Jedes Modell soll folgendes erfüllen: absolutes Highlight, in einer absolut knackigen Farbe (KEIN SCHWARZ), realisierbare Ausstattung, nur Teile, die uns KEINEN STRESS MACHEN (ich denke besonders an die Laufrad-diskussionen)!!



Warum immer nur diese knalligen Farben?? Und warum immer nur eine Farbkombi je Modell und Ausstattungsvariante. 2010 gab es zumindest zwei Farbwahlmöglichkeiten. Ich persönlich will kein kunterbuntes Poserbike. Und wenn man berücksichtigt, wie viele sich hier Mühe gegeben haben, die Decals von den 2013er Bike zu bekommen und wie die Blackedition positiv gelobt wurde, bin ich wohl nicht der Einzigste. Somit würde sich das für Radon auch lohnen, zumal eine schlichte Farbe ohne viel Geschnörkel billiger in der Herstellung wäre. Wie schon oben erwähnt, grüne Tupfer und grüner Hinterbau beim Swoop 210 geht gar nicht.  
Seitdem ich auch die orangen Decals vom Swoop entfernt habe, wird mein Bike unterwegs vermehrt mit "geiles Bike" kommentiert. Es ist mir zwar nicht wichtig, aber gerade ohne auffälliges Geschnörkel ist das Bike anscheinend auffällig.

Bei der Ausstattung gibt es zumindest beim Swoop 190 und 210 einen sehr positiven Fortschritt, Acros Steuersatz anstatt dem FSA mit diesem sinnlos schwereren konischen Spacer. Die Zugführung unter dem Tretlager oder sogar unter dem Unterrohr ist nicht gerade sinnvoll, da dort anfällig gegen Steinkontakt. Der direktere Weg auf dem Unterrohr oberhalb dem Tretlager wäre nicht nur kürzer, sondern auch weniger anfällig, da der Zug beim Einfedern des Hinterbaus nicht gelängt wird, also keine Schlaufe braucht. Habe ich beim Swoop 175 selbst umgebaut, funktioniert perfekt.

Zur Laufradgröße halte ich lieber die Klappe, ich kann diesen Hype um zunächst 29'' und nun 27,5'' nicht mehr hören. Fehlt jetzt noch 26,5'', 27'' und 28,5''. Am besten sind immer die in den Bikemagazinen groß angekündigten Biketestvergleiche 26'' gegen 29'' und nun gegen 27,5''. Am Ende gibt immer keinen Sieger. 

Gruß 78


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (4. September 2013)

Stimmt, ich bin auch gegen Poserbikes für die Eisdiele in Papageienfarben.

Das *schwarze* Slide 130 29er 8.0 wird der Verkaufsschlager. Die jüngeren unter uns mögen sicherlich die schicken bunten Farben, aber so ein buntes Hippi-Bike läßt sich auch immer schwer wiederverkaufen. Das regelt sich dann wie beim Auto durch den Preis.
Wenn man mal in den letzten Wochen auf der Canyon Homepage nach den ausverkauften 2013er Modellen geschaut hat, waren die schwarzen und dezenten Bikes ausnahmslos ausverkauft und die bunten poppigen und schrägen Farben liegen / lagen im Lager. Da muß der Preis schon ordentlich sein um über seinen Schatten zu springen.


----------



## yoger83 (4. September 2013)

@ChrisStahl

Habe gerade zu meiner großen Enttäuschung feststellen müssen dass das Slide 130 29" 9.0 nicht mit grünem Lenker und grüner Kurbel ausgeliefert wird....sehr Schade! War doch bis jetzt auf jedem Bild mit den grünen Teilen abgebildet....

BG

Jörg


----------



## waldleopard (4. September 2013)

Ich mag auch schlichte schwarze Bikes, allerdings nicht ausschliesslich. Es gibt schon einen Unterschied zwischen "Poserbikes in Papageienfarben" und schönen Farbkombinationen die sicherlich nicht in die Kategorie Papageienfarbe gehören.
Ich finds echt langweilig wenn jeder x-beliebige Hersteller nur schwarz-weiß-rot/blau im Angebot hat. Und gerade bei Canyon sind es nicht die Bikes mit bunten poppigen Farben die nicht verkauft werden, die gab/gibt es nämlich bei denen so gut wie garnicht, sondern z.B. hellgraue Räder.

Bei den Radon war doch bei den 2013ern eher das Decals-Layout für manche das Problem. Eine der wenigen Modelle bei dem ich es stimmig fand war das grüne limefarbene Slide mit den dunkelgrünen Decals. Das Slide 10.0 mit dem roten Hinterbau sieht imho erst richtig gut aus wenn die Dekore entfernt sind.
Aber abgesehen davon glaub ich auch nicht das nur die Kids auf knallige Farben stehen, die wollen meist ein gaanz böses schwarzes Bike , 
sondern gerade auch die ältere Generation fährt voll auf Signalfarbe ab. Da wollen doch viele nochmal den grossen Larry machen.


----------



## ale2812 (4. September 2013)

ich hatte bisher radon nicht wirklich auf dem schirm, aber swoop 175 7.0 und slide 160 carbon 8.0 sind sehr interessant. schade ist nur, dass am carbon super schmale felgen mit XC Einsatzzweck verbaut werden. Warum nicht die weiteren Felgen des Swoops? die schmale felge ist das einzige, was mich am carbon stört!


----------



## -=ToReaDoR=- (4. September 2013)

Also ich denke, daß man mit solch einer matt-schwarzen Optik im Bad-Boy-Style gut fährt und unbedingt im Angebot haben sollte. Das macht Radon schon mal goldrichtig.

Darüberhinaus begrüße ich persönlich die kräftigen und freundlichen Farben absolut. Mountainbiking ist grundsätzlich für den Großteil der Kunden ein Fun-Sport. Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Rumprollen zu tun, sondern mit einer positiven Grundeinstellung.

Wenn ich die ganzen Bikes der meisten anderen Hersteller, mit ihren gedeckten, dunklen und z.T. undefinierbaren Farben sehe, geh ich kaputt.
Das ist vielleicht das richtige für geistig labile und Leute der Emo-Fraktion...

Natürlich kann man es ohnehin nicht Allen recht machen, aber ich denke es ist der richtige weg sich auch beim Design vom (i.d.R. langweiligen & tristem) Mitbewerb abzuheben.

Also weiter so, Radon, helle, freundliche, lebendige Farben, und hier und da mal ein uni-schwarzes Modell für die Puristen, oder möchte-gern-Harten.

Wo ich aber den bisherigen Stimmen Recht geben muß, sind die Decals. Die sind wirklich z.T. nicht nur zu viel und aufdringlich, sondern regelrecht pott-häßlich. DA ist weniger sicher mehr, oder nen neuen Designer ins Boot holen...


----------



## ChrisStahl (4. September 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> ich hatte bisher radon nicht wirklich auf dem schirm, aber swoop 175 7.0 und slide 160 carbon 8.0 sind sehr interessant. schade ist nur, dass am carbon super schmale felgen mit XC Einsatzzweck verbaut werden. Warum nicht die weiteren Felgen des Swoops? die schmale felge ist das einzige, was mich am carbon stört!



da weisst du mehr als wir und DT:
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1700-SPLINE-sup-®-sup-27-5
der Laufradsatz hat eine ganz klare AM Ausrichtung und ist ebenso gut im Enduro Bereich hat eine X12 und QR15 Achse. Perfekt bis 2.4 er Reifen. Montiert ist ein Hans Dampf 2.35. Wo soll da bitte XC Einsatzzweck sein?


----------



## ale2812 (4. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> da weisst du mehr als wir und DT:
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufrader/Laufrader-MTB/M-1700-SPLINE-sup-®-sup-27-5
> der Laufradsatz hat eine ganz klare AM Ausrichtung und ist ebenso gut im Enduro Bereich hat eine X12 und QR15 Achse. Perfekt bis 2.4 er Reifen. Montiert ist ein Hans Dampf 2.35. Wo soll da bitte XC Einsatzzweck sein?



danke für die fixe antwort 

wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe, ist die Felge laut DT 19.5mm breit - und das empfinde ich schon als sehr schmal. ich brauch ja keine 33,5 mm felgen alla syntace, aber innen durchmesser von 23mm++ empfinde ich als zweckmäßig.


----------



## duc-mo (4. September 2013)

ale2812 schrieb:


> aber innen durchmesser von 23mm++ empfinde ich als zweckmäßig.



Einfach den Reifen direkt auf die Steckachse aufziehen, die 3mm Unterschied im Durchmesser machen den Kohl nicht fett...


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (4. September 2013)

Man bin ich froh, das ich mein MTB schon Anfang/Mitte des Jahres gekauft habe. Denn nach einem Blick auf die Radon-HP war klar was es sein sollte ... wenn ich jetzt aber auf die Homepage schaue, wüste ich wirklich nicht welches Modell in welcher Version ich mir bestellen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldleopard (4. September 2013)

Radon auf fb:

Gewichte - Gewichte - Gewichte: momentan gewogen
 Black Sin 8.0 10.6
ZR Race 29 7.0 11.5 - ZR Race 29 8.0 11 - ZR Race  29 10.0 10.5
ZR 29 Team 7.0 13.1 - ZR Team 26 11.9 - 650 B 7.0 11.4
Slide 150 WL 12.7 - Slide 130 29 WL 13.1
Skeen 8.0 11.5 9.0 11.4 10.0  10.8 
Slide 130 8.0 13.6 9.0 13.1 9.0 SL 12.9 10.0 SL 12.5 
Slide 140 7.0  13.1 
Slide 150 8.0 13.3 - 9.0 12.5 E1 13.2 E2 13.2
Swoop 7.0 14.5 8.0  14.3
Sunset Supreme Trekking 13.6
Scart 7.0 12.3 9.0 11.3 Light 11.1  
Skill 7.0 9.2 9.0 8.9 
Sage 7.0 7.4 
Spire 8.0 6.6
Vaillant Ultegra 7.2  Red 6.7 DA 6.9


----------



## _mike_ (4. September 2013)

Wirds das Slide 150 E-Series auch nächstes Jahr geben? 
Vieleicht sogar in 650b?


----------



## axisofjustice (5. September 2013)

Schau mal auf den aktuellen Tagesartikel...da lohnt sich das Warten nicht. 2200 für das E1


----------



## Teuflor (5. September 2013)

Der Preis ist heiß!

Leider bin ich nur kein Fan von dem ganzen SRAM Geraffel am Bike :/


----------



## ChrisStahl (5. September 2013)

_mike_ schrieb:


> Wirds das Slide 150 E-Series auch nächstes Jahr geben?
> Vieleicht sogar in 650b?



Klar bleibt im Programm.Warte mal ab in der nächsten Bike ist ein direkter Vergleich E2 versus Slide160. Interessant was die Bike meint 26" und 27.5.
Wir persönlich haben jetzt nach einjähriger Entwicklung und etlichen Trailkilometer folgende Erfahrung:

29" ist im CC Bereich nicht zu schlagen. Im AM und Endurobereich ist 27.5" ein perfekter Kompromiss zwischen 26" und 29". Ich persönlich liebe beim 29", weil ich auch fast 2 Meter gross bin und sehr lange Beine habe, natürlich die Optik (ich fahre 20" und nicht 22"!!) und das Gefühl im Bike zu sitzen, also das Überschlagsgefühl in steilen Passagen ist geringer. Auf der geraden Strecke ist das 29" wesentlich schneller durch den grösseren Raddurchmesser. Die Bodenfreiheit ist grösser. Durch die schwereren Laufräder und das gesamte Gewicht ist das Trägheitsmoment grösser und man hat das Gefühl, das Bike ist in quirrligen Passagen nicht so aggressiv und natürlich ist die Beschleunigung geringer. Beim 27.5 ist eigentlich alles perfekt. Hier stimmt die Beschleunigung und die Vorteile des 29". Fahrer um die 1.85 haben auch die perfekte Optik. Wir glauben, dass 27.5 also 650B sich durchsetzen wird. Das Slide 160 hat einen 1850gr Rahmen und kann in zwei Richtungen eingesetzt werden. Mit leichteren Teilen und Laufräder haben wir ein absoluten 12Kg Allmountainkracher, der mit seinen Dämpferregulierungen auch am Berg perfekt funktioniert, mit härteren Parts und breiteren Reifen einen perfekten Bikepark Enduro/leichten Freerider. Allerdings sollte man hier bedenken, dass wir den 160er als Komplett-Carbon entwickelt haben. Also auch Wippe tec. sind aus Carbon und die Schrauben aus Titan. Fahrfehler werden hier: TEUER". Wahrscheinlich wird sich das Slide 160 eher im Endurobereich etablieren, zumal das Swoop 190, gerade von Andi Sieber getestet, die absolute Bikepark-Rakete sein muss. Sehr Fehler verzeihend, einfach zu handeln,  leicht und vor allem wie alle Swoops, auch so progressiv abgestimmt, dass es am Berg funktioniert und seine Federung erst in DH Passagen ausspielt. Unser Tipp: Die Biester mal richtig in Brixen rannehmen!!!!


----------



## riGooo (5. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Klar bleibt im Programm.Warte mal ab in der nächsten Bike ist ein direkter Vergleich E2 versus Slide160. Interessant was die Bike meint 26" und 27.5.
> Wir persönlich haben jetzt nach einjähriger Entwicklung und etlichen Trailkilometer folgende Erfahrung:
> 
> 29" ist im CC Bereich nicht zu schlagen. Im AM und Endurobereich ist 27.5" ein perfekter Kompromiss zwischen 26" und 29". Ich persönlich liebe beim 29", weil ich auch fast 2 Meter gross bin und sehr lange Beine habe, natürlich die Optik (ich fahre 20" und nicht 22"!!) und das Gefühl im Bike zu sitzen, also das Überschlagsgefühl in steilen Passagen ist geringer. Auf der geraden Strecke ist das 29" wesentlich schneller durch den grösseren Raddurchmesser. Die Bodenfreiheit ist grösser. Durch die schwereren Laufräder und das gesamte Gewicht ist das Trägheitsmoment grösser und man hat das Gefühl, das Bike ist in quirrligen Passagen nicht so aggressiv und natürlich ist die Beschleunigung geringer. Beim 27.5 ist eigentlich alles perfekt. Hier stimmt die Beschleunigung und die Vorteile des 29". Fahrer um die 1.85 haben auch die perfekte Optik. Wir glauben, dass 27.5 also 650B sich durchsetzen wird. Das Slide 160 hat einen 1850gr Rahmen und kann in zwei Richtungen eingesetzt werden. Mit leichteren Teilen und Laufräder haben wir ein absoluten 12Kg Allmountainkracher, der mit seinen Dämpferregulierungen auch am Berg perfekt funktioniert, mit härteren Parts und breiteren Reifen einen perfekten Bikepark Enduro/leichten Freerider. Allerdings sollte man hier bedenken, dass wir den 160er als Komplett-Carbon entwickelt haben. Also auch Wippe tec. sind aus Carbon und die Schrauben aus Titan. Fahrfehler werden hier: TEUER". Wahrscheinlich wird sich das Slide 160 eher im Endurobereich etablieren, zumal das Swoop 190, gerade von Andi Sieber getestet, die absolute Bikepark-Rakete sein muss. Sehr Fehler verzeihend, einfach zu handeln,  leicht und vor allem wie alle Swoops, auch so progressiv abgestimmt, dass es am Berg funktioniert und seine Federung erst in DH Passagen ausspielt. Unser Tipp: Die Biester mal richtig in Brixen rannehmen!!!!


,

Ich hatte im Video von Bodo das Gefühl er redet etwas zu viel vom ausprobieren. Er sagt, ihr habt da mal was entworfen, wisst aber nicht genau ob es was taugt höre ich da zu oft raus. Das macht mich persönlich leider etwas skeptisch was den Kauf des Slides angeht. Ich suche genau so ein Bike, aber ein "Testrad" möchte ich nicht fahren. Besonders nicht für 3,7 oder 4,2T .

Ansonsten finde ich deinen Bericht cool Chris 
Mal sehen was die MB und die Bike sagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _mike_ (5. September 2013)

Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort Chris, aber jetzt weiß ich immer noch nicht ob es das Slide 150/E-Series mit 650B geben wird 

Das Slide 160 stellt keine Option dar.


----------



## Dede21 (5. September 2013)

@ChrisStahl

Gibt es dazu schon infos?



Dede21 schrieb:


> Wird es die Slide 130 bzw 150 auch als einzelne Rahmen geben?


----------



## ChrisStahl (5. September 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> ,
> 
> Ich hatte im Video von Bodo das GefÃ¼hl er redet etwas zu viel vom ausprobieren. Er sagt, ihr habt da mal was entworfen, wisst aber nicht genau ob es was taugt hÃ¶re ich da zu oft raus. Das macht mich persÃ¶nlich leider etwas skeptisch was den Kauf des Slides angeht. Ich suche genau so ein Bike, aber ein "Testrad" mÃ¶chte ich nicht fahren. Besonders nicht fÃ¼r 3,7 oder 4,2T â¬.
> 
> ...



Das Video von Bodo ist sehr hemdsÃ¤rmelig, weil er gar nicht darauf eingestellt war. Der Thomas Paatz meinte: "Bodo, komm mal gerade her und nimm das Bike. Film ab!"
Was die Entwicklung unserer Rahmen angeht: Ich habe mit Schrecken das Video von Santa Cruz angeschaut. So eine primitive Ami-Schei.....Wir haben auf alle Rahmen Din Plus Norm. Es dauert Ã¼ber ein Jahr bis ein Rahmen die Langzeit-RÃ¼ttelteste, Biege-Beuge Teste etc. besteht. Der Sinn ist, dass ein Rahmen solange verdreht und strapaziert wird, bis er bricht. Dann kann man sehen, ob das in der hÃ¶chsten Norm war oder der Rahmen nachgearbeitet werden muss. Der Slide 160 Carbon ist mit Bravour beim ersten Mal durch, ohne zu brechen!!!! Wenn die Amis einen Rahmen dreimal gegen die Wand hauen und meinen das wÃ¤re "state of the art", dann Prost Mahlzeit. Das kÃ¶nnen wir mit jedem Kinderrad nachstellen.


----------



## ChrisStahl (5. September 2013)

Dede21 schrieb:


> @ChrisStahl
> 
> Gibt es dazu schon infos?



Wird es geben, aber nicht bei der ersten Charge.


----------



## jbecki (5. September 2013)

Habe heute eine Mail von Radon bekommen. Auslieferung des Slide 130 8.0 doch wohl erst in KW38. Naja wer es dringend braucht sollte vielleicht doch noch mehr Zeit einplanen, das war nämlich schon die zweite Terminverschiebung!


----------



## riGooo (5. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Das Video von Bodo ist sehr hemdsärmelig, weil er gar nicht darauf eingestellt war. Der Thomas Paatz meinte: "Bodo, komm mal gerade her und nimm das Bike. Film ab!"
> Was die Entwicklung unserer Rahmen angeht: Ich habe mit Schrecken das Video von Santa Cruz angeschaut. So eine primitive Ami-Schei.....Wir haben auf alle Rahmen Din Plus Norm. Es dauert über ein Jahr bis ein Rahmen die Langzeit-Rüttelteste, Biege-Beuge Teste etc. besteht. Der Sinn ist, dass ein Rahmen solange verdreht und strapaziert wird, bis er bricht. Dann kann man sehen, ob das in der höchsten Norm war oder der Rahmen nachgearbeitet werden muss. Der Slide 160 Carbon ist mit Bravour beim ersten Mal durch, ohne zu brechen!!!! Wenn die Amis einen Rahmen dreimal gegen die Wand hauen und meinen das wäre "state of the art", dann Prost Mahlzeit. Das können wir mit jedem Kinderrad nachstellen.


 
Naguuuuut


----------



## Kennedy01 (5. September 2013)

Was mir nicht verständlich wird, ist die Informationspolitik seitens Radon. Das ein Liefertermin mal nicht eingehalten werden kann, ist eine Sache. Beim Slide 130 ist jetzt bereits die zweite Terminverschiebung raus, bei FB wird nun aber schon zum zweiten Mal innerhalb einer Woche (31.08. und 01.09.) geposted, dass das 130er Slide bereits auf dem Weg zum Endkunden sei. Das widerspricht sich nun einmal. Mit einer produktionsbedingten Verschiebung kann ich evtl. klarkommen, mit verschaukelt werden weniger. Da Sie mitlesen Herr Stahl, wie ist das eigentlich zu verstehen?


----------



## Farmerbob (5. September 2013)

ChrisStahl schrieb:


> Wird es geben, aber nicht bei der ersten Charge.


 
Na das hört sich doch mal gut an, dass es auch Rahmen einzeln geben wird.
Dann ist das Slide 150 auf jeden Fall eine Option für mich (der Rahmen), wenn die Farben passen werden. Hoffe auf schwarz!
Wird es den Rahmen komplett einzeln geben oder auch mit Dämpfer oder Gabel?


----------



## Markdierk (5. September 2013)

Kauf einfach ein Komplettbike und verkauf die Komponenten, wird wohl eh billiger (wenn auch etwas aufwändiger) und du musst nicht so lange warten. Solange sich die Kompletträder gut verkaufen, würde ich mal nich all zu früh darauf hoffen, dass es einen Alurahmen als Frame(set) zu kaufen geben wird. (Ich mutmaße zwar nur, schaut man sich aber einmal um haben viele Hersteller maximal den Carbonframe im Sortiment, weil dann bei den Kunden der Preis meist nicht mehr so zählt und die Dinger für weit über 2k verkauft werden)


----------



## franzek (5. September 2013)

jbecki schrieb:


> Habe heute eine Mail von Radon bekommen. Auslieferung des Slide 130 8.0 doch wohl erst in KW38. Naja wer es dringend braucht sollte vielleicht doch noch mehr Zeit einplanen, das war nämlich schon die zweite Terminverschiebung!



Mir geht es ähnlich.......2. Terminverschiebung bezüglich Auslieferung Slide 130 8.0.......eigentlich wollte ich das gute Stück am nächsten WE beim Marathon in Daun einweihen........shit happend.....
mfg
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FearChar (5. September 2013)

Bei mir auch 2 mal, von KW36 auf 37, und dann auf 38.
Slide 150 8.0


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (6. September 2013)

Lieferverzögerungen sind leider nicht schön, denke aber das die zeitnahen Updates seitens Bike-Discount dennoch i. O. sind.

Bei laufenden Bandmontageproduktionen kann sich teilweise wegen der kleinsten Schraube oder verspätet gelieferter Teile ganze Chargen schlagartig nch hinten verschieben.

Hab auch schon bei Versendern erlebt das man (nach Bestellabgabe) wochenlang komplett im Dunkeln bezüglich Liefertermine gelassen wird und man selber x-mal dort anklopfen muss um überhaupt etwas zu erfahren.

Freibad bei dem Wetter soll auch ganz schön sein...! ;-)


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. September 2013)

Solange es sich nicht so hinzieht wie bei gewissen Flughäfen


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (6. September 2013)

also das Swoop 8.0 gefällt mir mal richtig gut!
wobei ich mir momentan eher das Skeen 9.0 kaufen würde, wenn ich mit meinem Slide nicht so verdammt glücklich wäre


----------



## filiale (6. September 2013)

Der Trend geht zum Zweitrad


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

FearChar schrieb:


> Bei mir auch 2 mal, von KW36 auf 37, und dann auf 38.
> Slide 150 8.0



paar Wochen später ist dann bald Weihnachten?
Dann hat man ein niegel-nagel-neues Fahrrad im Keller und kann ein halbes Jahr nicht damit fahren? ...tolle Wurst 

jedes Jahr das gleiche Spiel.


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> ,
> Besonders nicht für 3,7 oder *4,2T .*
> .



um das Geld gibt es einen TT m. 190 PS ( kein Quattro )
Da hat man mehr Laune?


----------



## FearChar (8. September 2013)

Bei den Slide 150 8.0 sind die Schaltgriffe doch I-Spec Typ B oder?
Habe hier noch XT-Shifter rumliegen die ich dann gern montieren möchte.


----------



## filiale (8. September 2013)

*Reach und Stack* vom Skeen wären doch mal interessant zu wissen. Das hat 2013 gefehlt und fehlt auch wieder für die neuen 2014 Modelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaimewolf3060 (8. September 2013)

Wieso sind aber das Swoop 190 und 210 so elendig lang?
Vor allem das 190 mit der SC.


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

sind die 
Skeen 9.0 Modelle baldigst lieferbar.....


....oder gibt es da auch Lieferschwierigkeiten bis kurz vor Weihnachten oder 3-König?


Das Skeen gefällt. Es wird vermutlich der nächste Fahrradknecht. 

.


----------



## Chaser84 (8. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> sind die
> Das Skeen gefällt. Es wird vermutlich der nächste Fahrradknecht.
> 
> .



Wenn es das wenigstens in 650B geben würde, dann würde ich dir zustimmen. Aber so muss man wohl leider noch 1-2 Jahre warten bis Radon das hinbekommt.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (8. September 2013)

was mich etwas wundert ist das es auf der PedelecSchiene so still ist.
Wenn man da zu anderen Hersteller schaut ... Haibike zb hat 28 eBikes und davon 8 Fullys im Programm!
(Schaue gerade etwas in diese Richtung, da ich derzeit Pausieren muss und mich ned anstrengen darf)


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> was mich etwas wundert ist das es auf der PedelecSchiene so still ist.
> Wenn man da zu anderen Hersteller schaut ... Haibike zb hat 28 eBikes und davon 8 Fullys im Programm!
> (Schaue gerade etwas in diese Richtung, da ich derzeit Pausieren muss und mich ned anstrengen darf)



Unser lokaler Haibike-Reseller hat die ganzen fullys aus dem Laden geschmissen; 
der macht nur noch e-Bikes, Benz-Roller/piaggio 

ps. seine pers. Ansage. Mit den Rentnern kann man viel bessere Geschäfte machen/tätigen. 
Die haben noch ein Geld und wollen so ein e-Fahrrad, weil die sich den Zusatzservice noch leisten können.
Da ist noch was verdient, aber nicht mit den elenden Ladenhüter-fullys, wo nur Wahnsinnige m. Geldbeutelproblem die produktive Ladenzeit in Unproduktive um-münzen, wg. blödem Bikebravo-Gelaber, welches den Inhaber kaum interessiert...



Chaser84 schrieb:


> Wenn es das wenigstens in 650B geben würde, dann würde ich dir zustimmen. Aber so muss man wohl leider noch 1-2 Jahre warten bis Radon das hinbekommt.



ach was, 26" kaufen + 20 Reifen dazu; das langt die nächsten 10 Jahre. Bis dahin gibt es sicher 28 1/4", 26,96 " und 32" Zoll Standard-LRS-e für die totalen Spinner?

nö, jetzt 26" XC-Leichtmöhre kaufen und fahren bis es komplett kaputt geht - Danach: Neukauf, vermutlich C-655 Kram mit 290 mm Federweg


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (8. September 2013)

Also die AM/Enduro-Pedelecs sehe ich jetzt nicht so für Rentner an 
Das XDURO NDURO Pro könnte ich mir gut unter meinem Hintern vorstellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log11 (8. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> *Reach und Stack* vom Skeen wären doch mal interessant zu wissen. Das hat 2013 gefehlt und fehlt auch wieder für die neuen 2014 Modelle.



Das dürfte sich aber zu den 2013er Modellen nicht ändern. Der Rahmen ist doch augenscheinlich gleich geblieben, oder?


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

log11 schrieb:


> Das dürfte sich aber zu den 2013er Modellen nicht ändern. Der Rahmen ist doch augenscheinlich gleich geblieben, oder?



das ist der putz-gleiche Rahmen; 
einfach mal die geo-Seite auf machen und Maße vergleichen.



das Skeen ist das ideale Bike: genau so ein MIttelding zwischen miese CF mit Lackabplatzer(canyon) elegant wie ein Rose und optisch wie ein Slide 130 29" 

Der geniale Marathon-Knecht, auch für berg-ab-Fahrten, zum herunter bollern lassen.

Für bikepark ist es halt nix. Aber da bricht man sich eh die Knochen oder die ganzen Deppen brechen sich dort die Knochen und sind dann 12 Woche im Krankenhaus, weil zu viel Zeit im Lebe. 

wer was schafft, der hat keine Zeit für bikepark-Kindergarten


----------



## filiale (8. September 2013)

Für das Modell 2013 gab es auch kein Reach und Stack. Das hatte ich damals schon vermisst. Daher wäre es schon sehr nett wenn die fehlenden Maße nun aufgeführt werden. Merci.


----------



## santakruzzifix (8. September 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Für das Modell 2013 gab es auch kein Reach und Stack. Das hatte ich damals schon vermisst. Daher wäre es schon sehr nett wenn die fehlenden Maße nun aufgeführt werden. Merci.



wie vermisst du denn deinen Reach und deinen Stack?
also ich weiss dass mein Zipfel gut zwischen dem SQ-Sattel sitzen tut.

Reach/Stack...geht das auch auf deutsch, du Knödel?


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (9. September 2013)

santakruzzifix schrieb:


> ......oder die ganzen Deppen brechen sich dort die Knochen und sind dann 12 Woche im Krankenhaus, weil zu viel Zeit im Lebe.
> 
> wer was schafft, der hat keine Zeit für bikepark-Kindergarten



Was ist denn das wieder für ne ***** Aussage 
Wie gut das Du da nicht das SchubladenPrinzip verwendest.


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. September 2013)

Wat für ein Depp.
Das Kind bist du begrenzter v.......
Wie mich solche begrenzten Deppen nerfen. Das sind die "Ja sager" in DE.


----------



## duc-mo (9. September 2013)

Ich habs schon mal geschrieben... Einfach den Fuzzy ignorieren, es sind keine sinnvollen Beiträge zu erwarten! Wenn man trotzdem auf die geistigen Ausflüsse antworten muss, dann bitte ohne Zitat, sonst müssen wir es doch wieder lesen...


----------



## jaimewolf3060 (9. September 2013)

Ok Sorry. ;-)


----------



## siebenacht (9. September 2013)

jaimewolf3060 schrieb:


> Wieso sind aber das Swoop 190 und 210 so elendig lang?
> Vor allem das 190 mit der SC.



Wo hast Du denn das her (Geometriewerte)?
Gruß 78


----------



## ride2befree (11. September 2013)

kommt das 2014 Swoop 175 jetzt auch in 6.0? 
laut dem Radon-Spec-Heft 2014 soll es die Version fÃ¼r 1699 â¬ geben?
welche Farbe wird es haben? hat jemand infos oder news evtl. von der eurobike? oder weiÃ ab wann es zum verkauf bereit steht?

gruÃ stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (13. September 2013)

ride2befree schrieb:


> kommt das 2014 Swoop 175 jetzt auch in 6.0?
> laut dem Radon-Spec-Heft 2014 soll es die Version für 1699  geben?



Korrekt.

Farbe ist noch nicht spezifiziert.


----------



## riGooo (13. September 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Farbe ist noch nicht spezifiziert.


 
Ab wann ist das Slide Carbon auf eurer HP bestellbar?


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. September 2013)

Wo gibt es das Spec Heft? Auf der Radon Seite öffnet sich nichts wenn ich darafu klicke.


----------



## riGooo (13. September 2013)

Dann hast du ein Flashproblem.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (13. September 2013)

Eigentlich nicht, hab den 11er drauf.


----------



## _mike_ (13. September 2013)

Geht auch hier ohne Probleme auf verschiedenen Rechnern.


----------



## lest (13. September 2013)

Musste auch gerade mal in den Spec Katalog schauen und bestimmt hats schon jemand 20 Seiten vor mir gesagt... beim Skeen 8.0 steht "Shimano RX Tune 180/160" ;-)


----------



## Vincy (13. September 2013)

riGooo schrieb:


> Ab wann ist das Slide Carbon auf eurer HP bestellbar?


 
Voraussichtlich Mitte Dezember. Auslieferung aber erst ab Frühjahr 2014.


----------



## riGooo (13. September 2013)

Vincy schrieb:


> Voraussichtlich Mitte Dezember. Auslieferung aber erst ab Frühjahr 2014.


 
Das wage ich zu bezweifeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierschinken88 (13. September 2013)

Wird es kein "hochwertiges" Hardtail mit 26"-Laufrädern mehr geben? - Sprich eine Vergleichsvariante zu den 650B-Modellen.


----------



## ride2befree (13. September 2013)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Korrekt.
> 
> Farbe ist noch nicht spezifiziert.



ab wann kann mann denn mit dem swoop 175  6.0 rechnen? ca. oktober?
wenn es eine farbkombi wie bei den silde 150 wird bestell ich es sofort! 

gruß stefan


----------



## haekel72 (13. September 2013)

ride2befree schrieb:


> ab wann kann mann denn mit dem swoop 175  6.0 rechnen? ca. oktober?
> wenn es eine farbkombi wie bei den silde 150 wird bestell ich es sofort!
> 
> gruß stefan



wird wohl Lime/Black laut Radon Spec- Heft

http://http://www.radon-bikes.de/-26-08-13--Das-Radon-Spec-Heft-2014-ist-da-.htm


----------



## wellness_28 (14. September 2013)

Ich würde mir sofort das Swoop 7.0 holen, wenn es ne schwarze Gabel anstatt dieser grünen hätte :-/


----------



## FearChar (17. September 2013)

So mein Slide ist auf dem Weg, mal sehen wann es hier ankommt.


----------



## franzek (18. September 2013)

Mein Slide 130 auch.......es kribbelt.......yeah


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riGooo (18. September 2013)

habt ihrs gut!


----------



## FearChar (18. September 2013)

Und kommende Woche soll es Wettertechnisch wieder bessere werden, aber währe Wurst, habe komplett Wasser/Schlammfeste Kleidung ^^


----------



## Kennedy01 (19. September 2013)

weil ich gerade das upload im Fratzenbuch sehen (neu eingetroffen im Megastore, Slide 130 8.0)...baumeln da die Züge tatsächlich irgendwo bei den Kurbeln so frei rum???


----------



## filiale (19. September 2013)

Kennedy01 schrieb:


> weil ich gerade das upload im Fratzenbuch sehen (neu eingetroffen im Megastore, Slide 130 8.0)...baumeln da die Züge tatsächlich irgendwo bei den Kurbeln so frei rum???



Eigentlich hieß es im Nachgang zur Eurobike, daß die Züge besser und optisch schöner verlegt werden. Die ersten 130er werden bereits ausgeliefert, ich gehe daher davon aus, daß bis zum WE die ersten Biker hier im Forum genau darüber berichten können.


----------



## backstein689 (19. September 2013)

Bei allen fullys mit innenverlegten Zügen baumeln die da rum, müssen sie Ja Auch damit der Hintebau einfedern Kann.

Wenn du Glück hast stecken sie in einem soliden Jaqwire und den Zügen gehts super


----------



## Bierschinken88 (19. September 2013)

Sind eigentlich mittlerweile alle 2014er modelle online oder kommt da noch was?
Bei den ZR 650B gibts z.b. 7.0 und 9.0 aber kein 8.0 Modell.


----------



## kilsen (19. September 2013)

Servus, das 14er Swoop kommt doch mit Reverb Stealth? Beim 8er steht nix von Stealth!!


----------



## Themeankitty (19. September 2013)

Alle 14er Swoop haben Reverb Stealth, wurde schon 1000mal gesagt !!!!


----------



## backstein689 (22. September 2013)

Hat denn schon jemand ein 2014er Slide 150 erhalten und kann hier ein Foto reinstellen?
Die finale teils interne Zugverlegung ist ja bisher auf noch keinem offiziellem Foto zu sehen.


----------



## Blackriver2006 (28. September 2013)

Wie schauts, hat schon jemand ein slide 150 und kann Fotos von der zugverlegung machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## franzek (28. September 2013)

Hallo Leute,
nach langem hin und her und einem Transportschaden der Erstbestellung bin ich gestern nach Bonn und hab mir mein BABY vor Ort selbst abgeholt!!!
Here it is

Zugverlegung ist ein bißchen unglücklich beim slide130!


----------



## _mike_ (28. September 2013)

Ist das ein Slide 130 29 8.0?


----------



## haekel72 (28. September 2013)

Ja das Slide hat sogar Züge! Oh Mann was für Probleme manche haben.


----------



## franzek (28. September 2013)

Jep, ist ein 8.0 mit Zügen.


----------



## Boardi05 (28. September 2013)

Ich konnte heut das Radon Slide 160 650B fahren, ich bin ja ein 650B gegner, aber das Bike fährt sich echt klasse, einfach n geiles Teil. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass in 1-2 Jahren das Teil bei mir im Keller steht. 

Alle die darauf warten, es lohnt sich!


----------



## Mr.Penguin (28. September 2013)

Auf der Radon HP sieht man beim Swoop 7.0 definitiv die Verstellknöpfe für Low- und Highspeeddruckstufe an der Lyrik  Aber wahrscheinlich ist das nur ein Vorserienmodell... @radon: Was isses nu?


----------



## duc-mo (29. September 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Ja das Slide hat sogar Züge! Oh Mann was für Probleme manche haben.



Wenn du eine Tour wegen beschädigten Hydraulikleitungen abbrechen musst, dann wirst du es verstehen... Hydraulikleitungen unten am Unterrohr wie beim 130er sind einfach ein NoGo. Wenn man das Bike mal unglücklich auf einer Felskante "ablegt" dann sind die vielleicht schon hin.

Ich hatte gestern den Fall dass ich ohne HR Bremse den Berg runter musst. Mir ist allerdings nicht die Leitung kaputt gegangen sondern der Bremshebel abgebrochen. Fährt sich echt beschi$$$$...

Mit DOT in der Bremsleitung musst du dich dann sogar noch vorsehen, dass es dir nicht die Lackierung versaut...


----------



## franzek (29. September 2013)

duc-mo schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Tour wegen beschädigten Hydraulikleitungen abbrechen musst, dann wirst du es verstehen... Hydraulikleitungen unten am Unterrohr wie beim 130er sind einfach ein NoGo. Wenn man das Bike mal unglücklich auf einer Felskante "ablegt" dann sind die vielleicht schon hin.
> 
> Ich hatte gestern den Fall dass ich ohne HR Bremse den Berg runter musst. Mir ist allerdings nicht die Leitung kaputt gegangen sondern der Bremshebel abgebrochen. Fährt sich echt beschi$$$$...
> 
> Mit DOT in der Bremsleitung musst du dich dann sogar noch vorsehen, dass es dir nicht die Lackierung versaut...


Da muss ich dir voll und ganz zustimmen......in der Tat sind die Züge ein bißchen unglücklich verlegt....allerdings nicht komplett unter dem Unterrohr.
Mfg

Frank


----------



## duc-mo (29. September 2013)

Ne, nur die Hydraulikleitungen sind so dämlich verlegt... Mit Schaltzüge unten am Unterrohr habe ich übrigens keine Probleme, denn um die kaputt zu kriegen brauchts deutlich mehr Gewalteinwirkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yoger83 (29. September 2013)

Welche Leitung/Zug ist eigentlich beim Slide 130 innen verlegt und warum nur einer?


----------



## duc-mo (29. September 2013)

Es sind zwei Schaltzüge, der vom Umwerfer geht rechts ins Unterrohr und der vom Schaltwerk links.


----------



## yoger83 (29. September 2013)

Sieht aus als wäre nur ein Zug innen verlegt.
Gibt es eigentlich Möglichkeiten die Hydraulikleitungen zu verstärken oder nachträglich anders zu verlegen?


----------



## siebenacht (30. September 2013)

yoger83 schrieb:


> Sieht aus als wäre nur ein Zug innen verlegt.
> Gibt es eigentlich Möglichkeiten die Hydraulikleitungen zu verstärken oder nachträglich anders zu verlegen?


Klar leg sie einfach auf dem Unterrohr lang, da wo sie auch hingehören (meine Meinung). Der Weg der Leitung ist somit auch noch kürzer. Warum einige Herrsteller auf so dumme Ideen kommen, die Leitung oder die Züge neben dem Unterrohr langzulegen, wird mir immer ein Rätsel bleiben. Ist nicht nur bei Radon, war u.a. auch bei Canyon so. Beim Swoop war es der Umwerferzug, der dann auch noch am Tretlager extra mit einer Schraubhalterung nach unten gezogen wird. 

Habe ich sowohl beim Swoop 2013 und dem Canyon Nerve XC umgebaut. Das einigste was nach dem Umbau noch stört, sind halt die ollen seitlichen Halterungen am Unterrohr.

Viel Erfolg beim Umbau.
Gruß 78


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (30. September 2013)

Themeankitty schrieb:


> Alle 14er Swoop haben Reverb Stealth, wurde schon 1000mal gesagt !!!!



Das 6.0er Swoop kommt definitiv ohne Reverb Stealth lt. Radon Website: http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-6-0_id_25147_.htm

Bei dem genialen Preis aber verschmerzbar, finde ich.


----------



## duc-mo (30. September 2013)

Bei nem Parkbike wohl auch ziemlich leicht zu verschmerzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Themeankitty (30. September 2013)

OK, dann entschuldige ich mich für meine Behauptung, aber ich hatte dunkel in Erinnerung das Radon auf FB mal posaunt hat, dass jedes Swoop mit Reverb kommt, naja egal...


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (30. September 2013)

@Themeankitty:

Das wurde auch so kommuniziert- es kam jetzt aber doch anders.


----------



## ride2befree (30. September 2013)

das swoop 6.0 ist doch top für den preis! ich denke ich werde es mir holen


----------



## wild-one (30. September 2013)

Hallo, ich klinke mich einfach mal ein, da ich derzeit überlege, mir das Swoop 6.0 zu holen.

Ich möchte in der nächsten Saison von Allmountain auf Enduro umsteigen und ab und an auch mal im Bikepark etwas fahren. Daher stach mir das Swoop sofort ins Auge und es gefällt mir, als Laie, richtig gut. Gibt es denn irgendein Teil an dem Bike, dass man sofort rausschmeißen sollte oder ist das erstmal ein solides Gerät, mit dem man Fahren üben kann?
(Würde dann nach und nach vielleicht etwas umbauen. Evtl. die Gabel gegen ne Air tauschen etc.) 

Der Preis ist ja wirklich gut. Hatte noch zwischen ICB 01 geschwankt oder Canyon Strive. Aber da das neue ICB meinen Geldbeutel sprengt, wird es wohl doch das Swoop. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## duc-mo (30. September 2013)

Die Ansprüche an ein Bike sind bei jedem anders und allgemeine "Regeln" wie ein Bike aussehen soll, gibt es nicht. Mir persönlich hätte das Swoop für Endurotouren zu viel Federweg, deshalb würde ich es konsequent als Freerider aufbauen. Mit einem breiteren Lenker und einen kürzeren Vorbau, einer 1-fach Kettenführung statt dem Umwerfer, quitschfreien Shimano Bremsscheiben und Freeride / DH Reifen würde ich starten. Die Coil würde ich auf jeden Fall drin lassen und wenn überhaupt ne andere Dämpfung in der Gabel montieren.


----------



## wild-one (30. September 2013)

Herzlichen Dank für die Antwort. Im Moment hätte ich wohl gern ne Eier-legende-Wollmlichsau. Heißt: Bike soll solide sein, damit man damit ein paar Jahre Spaß haben kann. Allerdings soll es nicht nur im Bikepark ne gute Figur machen, sondern soll auch noch auf der Straße zu gebrauchen sein. Ich fahr damit zwar keine hundert Kilometer Touren, aber ab und an muss ich damit vom Bahnhof nach Hause fahren. So 12 KM sollte man damit also mal fahren können, ohne halbtot anzukommen 
Ansonsten bin ich pflegeleicht. Ich brauch nicht das Hyperhighendbike, das allen Schnick Schnack dran hat. Wenn was fehlt, kann man es ja nachrüsten.

Deswegen schwanke ich auch immer noch zwischen Swoop und nem gebrauchten Strive.


----------



## duc-mo (30. September 2013)

Das Swoop wird von Radon ja als "light Freerider" / "heavy Enduro" / was auch immer angepriesen. Selbst wenn du das in Richtung "Touren Freerider" mit 1-fach, Coil und DH Schlappen trimmst, wird es für die genannten Überlandfahrten immernoch gut zu gebrauchen sein.


----------



## wild-one (30. September 2013)

Okay, danke dafür. Ich denke mal, dann wird es das Swoop werden, außer, es gibt noch ein super Angebot.
Dann heißts ab jetzt: SPAREN


----------



## siebenacht (1. Oktober 2013)

Das Swoop ist grundsätzlich voll tourentauglich, man kann, wenn man wirklich will, auch 100km fahren, wenn es leicht aufgebaut ist.
Das 2014er Swoop 6 ist aber mit ab 15 kg (also wohl eher 15,5 kg) recht schwer, da braucht man für längere Touren etwas mehr Körner. DH-Schlappen würde ich nur fürn Bikepark empfehlen, da diese für gewöhnlich nicht so leicht rollen, wenn man in der Ebene aufhört zu treten, beleibt man fast stehen.
Am besten zwei Laufradsätze.

Auf jeden Fall ist die Farbe des 6ers sehr geil.

Gruß 78


----------



## wild-one (1. Oktober 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Das Swoop ist grundsätzlich voll tourentauglich, man kann, wenn man wirklich will, auch 100km fahren, wenn es leicht aufgebaut ist.
> Das 2014er Swoop 6 ist aber mit ab 15 kg (also wohl eher 15,5 kg) recht schwer, da braucht man für längere Touren etwas mehr Körner. DH-Schlappen würde ich nur fürn Bikepark empfehlen, da diese für gewöhnlich nicht so leicht rollen, wenn man in der Ebene aufhört zu treten, beleibt man fast stehen.
> Am besten zwei Laufradsätze.
> 
> ...



Ja, in das 6er habe ich mich ein bisschen verliebt. Ich finde, sieht vom Design her am besten von den drei präsentierten Swoops aus (ist aber Geschmacksache)
Downhillschlappen würde ich vermutlich nicht aufziehen, zumindest nicht für die ganze Saison. Bikepark ist zwar gleich bei uns um die Ecke, aber es wird sich wohl eher mehr auf den Hometrails abspielen.
Was das Gewicht angeht, ich denke, da werd ich nach und nach sehen, was abzuspecken geht. Deswegen war mein Gedanke, irgendwann evtl. die Domain zu ersetzen. Mal schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## danie-dani (1. Oktober 2013)

Y


----------



## siebenacht (2. Oktober 2013)

wild-one schrieb:


> ... Bikepark ist zwar gleich bei uns um die Ecke, ...


Neid, hätte ich auch gern.


----------



## wild-one (2. Oktober 2013)

siebenacht schrieb:


> Neid, hätte ich auch gern.



Naja, so ein übersteiles Ding ist das nicht  also keine Angst, ich hab kein Whistler vor der Tür. Aber für den Anfang sollte es super ausreichend sein.


----------



## arne2009 (2. Oktober 2013)

weiss jemand wann Radon endlich das Swoop 210 online stellt??


----------



## Chrisse82 (7. Oktober 2013)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir jemand sagen welcher Adpater am VR für die XT Bremse beim Slide 150 8.0 2014 montiert ist?


----------



## afireinside1988 (10. Oktober 2013)

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a30705/adapter-vr-auf-180mm-sm-ma-f180p-p2.html

der hier


----------



## Chrisse82 (10. Oktober 2013)

Danke!


----------



## nufanrulez (16. November 2013)

Gibts schon Erfahrungsberichte vom swoop 175??


----------



## haekel72 (17. November 2013)

nufanrulez schrieb:


> Gibts schon Erfahrungsberichte vom swoop 175??



Klar, es gibt so viele 175 er, 2012, 2013, 2014


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nufanrulez (17. November 2013)

Na dann poste mal einen Test für swoop 175 2014 bitte du schlaumischlumpf. Mir egal ob 6.0 7.0 8.0 9.0 ... 

Finde generell auch keine guten Videos von swoops jeglichen Baujahres. Hat wer wo paar Links?


----------



## duc-mo (17. November 2013)

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175--Duellsieger--in--Freeride--03-2013_id_25243_.htm

hättest du auch selbst finden können...


----------



## siebenacht (18. November 2013)

Der bewusste Schlumpf heißt aber "Schlaubi"

Ansonsten gibt es noch zahlreiche Testberichte zum Swoop 175 2013 hier:
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-9-0-Team-in--Mountain-Bike--02-2013_id_23089_.htm
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-7-0-in--6undzwanzig-Magazine---013_id_22867_.htm
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-7-0-in--Bike--08/2012_id_21850_.htm
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Swoop-175-9-0--Tipp--und--Sehr-gut--in--Freeride--01-2013_id_23591_.htm

Einen Testbericht zu den 2014er Modellen gibt noch nicht, so viel ich weiß.

Private Erfahrungsberichte zum Swoop 175 2013 gibt es hier:
Swoop 2013 ff.

und die Erfahrungsberichte zum Swoop 175 2014 werden dann wohl hier stehen:
Swoop 2014 ff.

Gruß 78


----------



## haekel72 (18. November 2013)

von Siebennacht: Der bewusste Schlumpf heißt aber "Schlaubi"

 Solche Kommis können mir eh Nichts! Swoop Rules!


----------



## ipodmac23 (28. Dezember 2013)

waldleopard schrieb:


> Slide 140


Was sagst du zu dem Bike?
Bin am überlegen mir das zu zulegen.
Wie ist das Fahrwerk so?
Und wie breit ist der Lenker?


----------

